# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Ναυτιλία και  Περιβάλλον >  Θάλασσα και περιβάλλον

## natasa

ΑΙΤΙΟΛΟΓΗΜΕΝΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΑΠΟΒΛΗΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ


Η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή απηύθυνε αιτιολογημένη γνώμη στην Ελλάδα και στη Σλοβενία, ενώ αποφάσισε να προσφύγει στο Δικαστήριο των Ευρωπαϊκών Κοινοτήτων κατά της Πολωνίας, διότι δεν τηρούν τις διατάξεις της νομοθεσίας της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης για τη βελτίωση της διαθεσιμότητας και της χρήσης λιμενικών εγκαταστάσεων παραλαβής αποβλήτων και καταλοίπων φορτίου των πλοίων.

Όπως αναφέρεται σε ανακοίνωση της Επιτροπής, σχετική οδηγία εκδόθηκε το 2000 και αποσκοπεί στον περιορισμό των απορρίψεων αποβλήτων και καταλοίπων φορτίου στη θάλασσα από τα πλοία που χρησιμοποιούν λιμένες της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης, με τη βελτίωση της διαθεσιμότητας και της χρήσης εγκαταστάσεων παραλαβής και επεξεργασίας των εν λόγω αποβλήτων και καταλοίπων, ώστε να ενισχυθεί, με τον τρόπο αυτό, η προστασία του θαλάσσιου περιβάλλοντος.

Ενώ στην περίπτωση της Σλοβενίας και της Πολωνίας, πρόκειται για μη συμμόρφωση με την οδηγία σε πολλά σημεία, η υπόθεση της Ελλάδας αφορά αθέτηση της υποχρέωσης του κράτους μέλους να καταρτίσει, να εγκρίνει και να εφαρμόσει προγράμματα παραλαβής και διακίνησης αποβλήτων για όλους τους ελληνικούς λιμένες, συμπεριλαμβανομένων των χώρων ελλιμενισμού αλιευτικών σκαφών και σκαφών αναψυχής. Τα προγράμματα αυτά αποτελούν βασικό στοιχείο, προκειμένου να εξασφαλιστεί ότι οι διαθέσιμες λιμενικές εγκαταστάσεις παραλαβής καλύπτουν τις ανάγκες των πλοίων που χρησιμοποιούν κατά κανόνα τους λιμένες, ότι η λειτουργία των εγκαταστάσεων αυτών δεν προκαλεί αδικαιολόγητες καθυστερήσεις στα δρομολόγια των πλοίων και ότι εισπράττονται θεμιτά τέλη, με διαφάνεια και χωρίς διακρίσεις.

Τα κράτη μέλη όφειλαν να μεταφέρουν κατάλληλα την οδηγία στην εθνική νομοθεσία τους και να καταρτίσουν προγράμματα παραλαβής και διακίνησης αποβλήτων για όλους τους λιμένες τους έως τις 27 Δεκεμβρίου 2002.

«Είναι σημαντικό να εφαρμόζουν σωστά όλα τα κράτη μέλη τη νομοθεσία αυτή, που ενισχύει την προστασία του θαλάσσιου περιβάλλοντος. Πρέπει να εκπληρώνουν τις υποχρεώσεις τους, τόσο οι πλοίαρχοι, που οφείλουν να παραδίδουν τα απόβλητα του πλοίου τους, όσο και τα κράτη μέλη, που πρέπει να διαθέτουν εγκαταστάσεις επεξεργασίας αυτών των αποβλήτων», δήλωσε ο Αντιπρόεδρος της Επιτροπής Jacques Barrot, αρμόδιος για θέματα μεταφορών. 


ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ

----------


## Asterias

Ο Σύλλογος για την Προστασία της Θαλάσσιας Χελώνας ΑΡΧΕΛΩΝ, ιδρύθηκε το 1983 και είναι μη-κερδοσκοπικό σωματείο με αντικείμενο τη μελέτη και προστασία των θαλάσσιων χελωνών και των βιοτόπων τους, τη διαχείριση των παράκτιων οικοσυστημάτων στις σημαντικότερες παραλίες ωοτοκίας της Καρέττα στη χώρα μας, την περίθαλψη τραυματισμένων και άρρωστων χελωνών καθώς και την ενημέρωση και ευαισθητοποίηση του κοινού.

Είναι Εταίρος του Μεσογειακού Προγράμματος Δράσης του Προγράμματος για το Περιβάλλον των Ηνωμένων Εθνών (UNEP/MAP), μέλος του Ευρωπαϊκού Γραφείου Περιβάλλοντος και της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης για τη Διατήρηση των Ακτών.

Μέλη του συμμετέχουν στη Διεθνή Ένωση Εμπειρογνωμόνων για τις Θαλάσσιες Χελώνες καθώς και σε Μεσογειακά και διεθνή συνέδρια για τη διαμόρφωση στρατηγικής για την προστασία των θαλάσσιων χελωνών. Επιπλέον, στη Ζάκυνθο, ο Σύλλογος που συνετέλεσε στη δημιουργία του Εθνικού Θαλάσσιου Πάρκου, συμμετέχει στη λειτουργία του πρώτου Φορέα Διαχείρισης προστατευόμενης περιοχής στην Ελλάδα, ενώ συμμετέχει και στο Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο των νεοϊδρυθέντων Φορέων Διαχείρισης, του Αμβρακικού Κόλπου, Κοτυχίου Στροφυλιάς και της Λιμνοθάλασσας Μεσολογγίου.

Οι δραστηριότητες του Συλλόγου ΑΡΧΕΛΩΝ περιλαμβάνουν καταγραφή της αναπαραγωγικής δραστηριότητας και προστασία των φωλιών της Καρέττα στις σημαντικότερες περιοχές ωοτοκίας της (Ζάκυνθο, Πελοπόννησο και Κρήτη), εκπόνηση διαχειριστικών σχεδίων για τις περιοχές και δράσεις Περιβαλλοντικής Αγωγής. Όλα τα προγράμματα διεξάγονται με τη συνεργασία των αρμόδιων Υπουργείων, της Τοπικής Αυτοδιοίκησης, αλιευτικών συλλόγων, κατοίκων της περιοχής και άλλων περιβαλλοντικών οργανώσεων ενώ εκπονεί και προγράμματα εθνικής ή κοινοτικής συγχρηματοδότησης.

Συγκεκριμένα:

*Παρακολουθούνται κάθε χρόνο συστηματικά 75 χιλιόμετρα παραλιών και προστατεύονται περισσότερες από 2.500 φωλιές και μαρκάρονται περίπου 300 χελώνες.* 

Περιθάλπονται στο Κέντρο Διάσωσης στη Γλυφάδα Αττικής, περίπου 50 θαλάσσιες χελώνες ετησίως, οι οποίες μετά την αποθεραπεία τους απελευθερώνονται στο φυσικό τους περιβάλλον. 

Λειτουργεί το Εθνικό Δίκτυο Διάσωσης και πραγματοποιούνται συνεργασίες με αλιείς και λιμεναρχεία για τη μείωση της θνησιμότητας των θαλάσσιων χελωνών. 

Πραγματοποιούνται δράσεις για την προστασία και διαχείριση παράκτιων οικοσυστημάτων, όπως αποκαταστάσεις αμμόλοφων, καθώς και για την παρακολούθηση των μετακινήσεων των χελωνών μέσω δορυφορικών πομπών. 

Λειτουργούν τρεις Περιβαλλοντικοί Σταθμοί και δέκα εποχικοί Σταθμοί 
Ενημέρωσης στη Ζάκυνθο, Πελοπόννησο και Κρήτη. Επιπλέον, λειτουργούν δύο Σταθμοί Α’ Βοηθειών στην περιοχή του Ρεθύμνου και του Αμβρακικού Κόλπου. 

Ενημερώνονται κάθε χρόνο περισσότεροι από 15.000 μαθητές μέσω των προγραμμάτων Περιβαλλοντικής Αγωγής που διεξάγει ο Σύλλογος και 200.000 έλληνες και αλλοδαποί επισκέπτες. 

Εκπαιδεύονται και συμμετέχουν στα προγράμματα του Συλλόγου 450 εθελοντές ετησίως. 

Λειτουργεί το Κέντρο Εκπαίδευσης Eθελοντών για το περιβάλλον με σεμινάρια και παρουσιάσεις.

----------


## Asterias

Τα αρχεία των απολιθωμάτων οδηγούν στο συμπέρασμα ότι οι θαλάσσιες χελώνες είναι σύγχρονες των δεινοσαύρων. Αν και οι δεινόσαυροι εξαφανίστηκαν, οι χελώνες συνεχίζουν να επιβιώνουν έως σήμερα. Εκείνες οι αρχαίες χελώνες ζούσαν σε έλη. Αργότερα μερικές απ' αυτές άρχισαν να ζουν στη στεριά ενώ άλλες περνούσαν το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της ζωής τους στο νερό. Καθ' όλη την εξελικτική διαδικασία οι θαλάσσιες χελώνες έχουν διατηρήσει τα ακόλουθα χαρακτηριστικά γνωρίσματα:

Όπως όλα τα ερπετά, είναι ποικιλόθερμες, το οποίο σημαίνει ότι χρησιμοποιούν τη θερμότητα του περιβάλλοντος σαν την κύρια πηγή συντήρησης της θερμότητας του σώματός τους. 

Μοιάζουν με τα πρωτόγονα αμφίβια και πτηνά στο ότι έχουν ένα μοναδικό μικρό οστό στο αυτί για να συλλαμβάνουν ήχους. Οι θαλάσσιες χελώνες είναι ιδιαίτερα ευαίσθητες στις χαμηλές συχνότητες όπως π.χ. οι δονήσεις του εδάφους και των κυμάτων. 

Έχουν πνεύμονες και αναπνέουν αέρα. 

Ωοτοκούν στη στεριά. 

Η καρδιά τους υποδιαιρείται σε δύο κόλπους και μια κοιλιά, το οποίο έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα την ατελή διπλή κυκλοφορία, κάτι που σημαίνει ότι μπορούν να αντέξουν ένα σχετικά υψηλό επίπεδο διοξειδίου του άνθρακα στο αίμα τους. 

Το σώμα τους προστατεύεται εντός ενός κερατοειδούς καβουκιού. Εξαίρεση αποτελεί η δερματοχελώνα (Dermochelys coriacea) με το δερματώδους επιφάνειας καβούκι. 

Μορφολογία

Το καβούκι ή κέλυφος: το καβούκι είναι το πιο αξιοσημείωτο 
χαρακτηριστικό γνώρισμα όλων των χελωνών. Αποτελούμενο από αρκετά οστά, περικλείει σαν πανοπλία τα μαλακά ζωτικά όργανα. Αποτελείται από 2 μέρη κυρίως: το άνω κέλυφος ή καραπάτσο και το κάτω μέρος ή πλάστρον. Οι χελώνες της στεριάς και των γλυκών νερών συχνά έχουν κελύφη σε σχήμα θόλου, που τους επιτρέπουν να αποσύρουν το κεφάλι και τα πόδια στο εσωτερικό του καβουκιού όταν κινδυνεύουν. Οι θαλάσσιες χελώνες δεν έχουν αυτή την ικανότητα. Η εξελικτική διαδικασία τις έχει εφοδιάσει με κελύφη υδροδυναμικού σχήματος. 

Προώθηση: με την πάροδο του χρόνου τα κοντόχοντρα πόδια των χελωνών της στεριάς εξελίχθηκαν στα πεπλατυσμένα πτερύγια των θαλάσσιων χελωνών. Τα μπροστινά πτερύγια χρησιμοποιούνται για την προώθηση ενώ τα πίσω πτερύγια δρουν σαν πηδάλια. 

Αναπνοή: οι θαλάσσιες χελώνες αναπνέουν με πνεύμονες. Αυτό τις αναγκάζει να ανεβαίνουν τακτικά στην επιφάνεια για να πάρουν αέρα. Όπως αναφέρθηκε νωρίτερα οι θαλάσσιες χελώνες μπορούν να ανεχθούν μεγαλύτερες συγκεντρώσεις διοξειδίου του άνθρακα στο αίμα τους από ό,τι τα περισσότερα άλλα ζώα που αναπνέουν αέρα. Ακόμη, τόσο ο ιστός του αίματος όσο και των μυών μπορούν να αποθηκεύσουν οξυγόνο σε μεγάλες ποσότητες. Αυτό τους επιτρέπει να περνούν πολλές ώρες ή και ημέρες κάτω από το νερό.

Βιότοποι

Στην ουσία οι θαλάσσιες χελώνες ζουν στο θαλάσσιο περιβάλλον όπου ζευγαρώνουν, τρέφονται, μεταναστεύουν και διαχειμάζουν. Οι θηλυκές επιστρέφουν στην ακτή για να σκάψουν φωλιές και να ωοτοκήσουν. Οι αρσενικές δε γυρνούν σχεδόν ποτέ στη στεριά. Λίγα είναι γνωστά για τα νεανικά χρόνια της θαλάσσιας χελώνας. Αφού τα αυγά εκκολαφθούν, οι νεοσσοί κατευθύνονται προς τη θάλασσα. Για τις πρώτες 24 ώρες κολυμπούν συνέχεια προς το ανοιχτό πέλαγος. Έξω, στην ανοιχτή θάλασσα αφήνονται να παρασυρθούν από τα ρεύματα. Λιγοστές είναι οι γνώσεις μας για το τι συμβαίνει έπειτα έως την ώρα που θα γυρίσουν στους βιότοπους αναπαραγωγής για να αναπαραχθούν. Πιστεύεται ότι κατά το πελαγικό τους στάδιο τρέφονται πρώτα με πλαγκτόν και έντομα μετά με οστρακοειδή, μαλάκια και άλλους οργανισμούς των ανοιχτών θαλασσών. Μετά από το πελαγικό στάδιο οι θαλάσσιες χελώνες ζουν σε παράκτια νερά, εκτός από τη Lepidochelys olivacea και τη δερματοχελώνα που παραμένουν πελαγικές καθ' όλη τη ζωή τους.

Τροφικές συνήθειες

Οι θαλάσσιες χελώνες δεν έχουν την ταχύτητα και την ευκινησία να συλλάβουν γρήγορα κινούμενη λεία. Γι' αυτό οι περισσότερες τρέφονται με αργοκίνητα ή ακίνητα ζώα όπως οστρακοειδή, τσούχτρες, μαλάκια, αχινούς, καβούρια, σφουγγάρια και με θαλάσσια φυτά ή φύκη. Οι χελώνες έχει βρεθεί ότι διαθέτουν καλά ανεπτυγμένη την αίσθηση της όσφρησης που μπορεί να τις βοηθήσει να εντοπίσουν τροφή. 

Αναπαραγωγή

Όταν έρθει η ώρα της αναπαραγωγής, οι ενήλικες θαλάσσιες χελώνες μεταναστεύουν προς τις περιοχές ωοτοκίας. Κατά τη διάρκεια της μετανάστευσης παρατηρείται ζευγάρωμα, όπως επίσης και στα νερά κοντά στις παραλίες ωοτοκίας. Λίγο μετά το ζευγάρωμα, τα θηλυκά προσεγγίζουν τις παραλίες για να σκάψουν φωλιές και να αφήσουν τα αυγά τους. Τα περισσότερα είδη γεννούν νύχτα, εκτός από τις Lepidochelys που κάνουν φωλιές και κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας. Η πιο φαντασμαγορική φωλεοποίηση είναι η «αρριβάδα» ( «η άφιξη» στα ισπανικά), των Lepidochelys olivacea κατά την οποία χιλιάδες χελώνες βγαίνουν για να γεννήσουν ταυτόχρονα μέσα σε μερικές ημέρες.

Ζευγάρωμα

Τα ενήλικα αρσενικά έχουν μακρύτερες, παχύτερες ουρές με το άνοιγμα της κλοάκης πιο πίσω από ότι στα θηλυκά. Κατά το ζευγάρωμα το αρσενικό ανεβαίνει πάνω στο θηλυκό κρατώντας το κέλυφός της με τα μπροστινά πτερύγια . Η μακρύτερη ουρά του στρέφεται προς τα κάτω πιέζοντας το άνοιγμα της κλοάκης του επί της κλοάκης του θηλυκού. Υπάρχουν ενδείξεις ότι τα θηλυκά μπορούν να αποθηκεύσουν σπέρμα επί μακρόν για μελλοντική γονιμοποίηση των αυγών.

Κατασκευή φωλιάς 

Αφού αφήσει το νερό η θηλυκή θαλάσσια χελώνα αναβαίνει στην παραλία για να βρει ένα σημείο κατάλληλο για να κάνει τη φωλιά της. Εάν ενοχληθούν από φώτα ή θόρυβο στην παραλία μπορεί να γυρίσουν στο νερό χωρίς να γεννήσουν. Μόλις το θηλυκό έχει βρει μια θέση για να γεννήσει, φτιάχνει ένα λάκκο για το σώμα της διώχνοντας την επιφανειακή στεγνή άμμο με τα πτερύγιά της. Μετά χρησιμοποιώντας εναλλάξ κινήσεις των πίσω πτερυγίων της σκάβει μια τρύπα σε σχήμα φιάλης, τον αυγοθάλαμο. Όταν η χελώνα έχει τελειώσει το σκάψιμο, γεννά τα αυγά μέσα στον αυγοθάλαμο ένα-ένα ή δυο-δυο τη φορά. Κατά τη διάρκεια της ωοτοκίας τα μάτια της εκκρίνουν δάκρυα, δηλαδή ένα υγρό από ένα ειδικό αδένα. Αυτό το υγρό αποβάλλει τα περίσσεια άλατα και επίσης διατηρεί τα μάτια υγρά και καθαρά από την άμμο. Αμέσως αφού τελειώσει την ωοτοκία, αρχίζει να σκεπάζει τον αυγοθάλαμο. Όταν αυτό ολοκληρωθεί, η χελώνα αρχίζει να συμπιέζει σταθερά τη χαλαρή άμμο πάνω από τα αυγά με τα πίσω πτερύγιά της. Στη συνέχεια, σκεπάζει τη θέση της φωλιάς πετώντας αρκετή άμμο με σαρωτικές κινήσεις των πρόσθιων πτερυγίων και επιστρέφει στη θάλασσα.

Τα αυγά

Το κέλυφος των αυγών είναι μαλακό και με υφή σαν περγαμηνή. Ο 
αριθμός των αυγών που γεννά ένα θηλυκό ποικίλλει από είδος σε είδος (περίπου 50 αυγά για το είδος Natator depressus και 80-120 για τα άλλα είδη). Κατά τη διάρκεια μιας αναπαραγωγικής περιόδου ένα θηλυκό κάνει συνήθως 2-4 φωλιές. Γενικά οι θαλάσσιες χελώνες ωοτοκούν κάθε 2-4 χρόνια.

Εκκόλαψη

Τα αυγά εκκολάπτονται σε 7-10 εβδομάδες, ανάλογα με τη θερμοκρασία της άμμου. Καθώς οι νεοσσοί βγαίνουν από τα αυγά, αγωνίζονται για να αναρριχηθούν στην επιφάνεια. Επειδή το οξυγόνο είναι λίγο, αυτή η προς τα πάνω κίνηση μπορεί να διαρκέσει 2-4 ημέρες. Όταν φτάσουν στην επιφάνεια της άμμου κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας, παύουν οποιαδήποτε περαιτέρω κίνηση διότι οι υψηλές θερμοκρασίες τους αδρανοποιούν. Περιμένουν ακριβώς κάτω από την επιφάνεια έως ότου η άμμος δροσίσει τη νύχτα ή νωρίς το πρωί και τότε εξέρχονται μαζικά και τρέχουν προς τη θάλασσα. Το φως των αστεριών τους οδηγεί προς το νερό. Με τέτοιο μεγάλο αριθμό αυγών οι φωλιές συνήθως εκκολάπτονται σε δόσεις. Λόγου χάρη στην Ελλάδα από μια φωλιά 110 αυγών μπορεί να βγουν 35-50 νεοσσοί την πρώτη φορά και μετά για 2-10 ακόμη μέρες να βγουν 2-3 μικρότερες ομάδες των 5-20 νεοσσών. Μερικά από τα αυγά μπορεί να είναι αγονιμοποίητα ή να περιέχουν νεκρά έμβρυα.

Απειλές για την επιβίωση 

Η Διεθνής Ένωση για την Προστασία της Φύσης (ΙUCN) έχει χαρακτηρίσει 6 από τα 7 είδη θαλάσσιων χελωνών ως κινδυνεύοντα ή κρίσιμα κινδυνεύοντα. Οι απειλές για τις θαλάσσιες χελώνες είναι τόσο φυσικές όσο και ανθρωπογενείς.

Φυσικές απειλές: Υπάρχουν βεβαίως φυσικές απειλές στην επιβίωση των θαλάσσιων χελωνών, των νεοσσών και των αυγών. Οι καιρικές συνθήκες είναι ένας πρωταρχικός παράγοντας. Ο άνεμος, η βροχή και το κρύο καθώς και οι αφύσικα υψηλές θερμοκρασίες επηρεάζουν επίσης τις χελώνες σε όλα τα στάδια της ζωής τους. Οι θερμοκρασίες κάτω των 14οC «παγώνουν» ακόμη και ενήλικες χελώνες. Η διάβρωση του εδάφους καταστρέφει τις παραλίες ωοτοκίας. Οι φυσικοί εχθροί αυγών και νεοσσών ποικίλουν ανάλογα με τη γεωγραφική θέση. Στην Ελλάδα αλεπούδες, σκυλιά και ενίοτε τσακάλια μπορεί να σκάψουν για τα αυγά. Οι νεοσσοί που τρέχουν προς την θάλασσα τρώγονται ενίοτε από αυτά τα ζώα όπως επίσης και από κουνάβια ή αρουραίους ή πουλιά όπως κοράκια, γλάροι και κορμοράνοι. Από τη στιγμή που οι νεοσσοί φθάσουν τη θάλασσα, μπορεί να γίνουν λεία από μεγάλα ψάρια.

[b]*Απειλές από τον άνθρωπο*

*Σύλληψη για σκοπούς εκμετάλλευσης (κρέας, μέρη του σώματος). 

Λαθροθηρία αυγών για κατανάλωση 

Εμπλοκή σε αλιευτικά εργαλεία που καταλήγει σε πνιγμό ή θανάτωση από τους ψαράδες 

Οι παραλίες ωοτοκίας συρρικνώνονται δραματικά λόγω οικιστικής ανάπτυξης και τουριστικών δραστηριοτήτων:

α) φώτα που λάμπουν στις παραλίες αποπροσανατολίζουν τόσο τις ενήλικες θηλυκές όταν βγαίνουν να γεννήσουν όσο και τους νεοσσούς που προσπαθούν να φθάσουν στη θάλασσα

β) η συμπίεση της άμμου από τροχοφόρα οχήματα μπορεί να διαταράξει την κυκλοφορία του αέρα και την απορρόφησή τους από τα αυγά

γ) ομπρέλες και ξαπλώστρες στις παραλίες ωοτοκίας συχνά σχηματίζουν ένα αδιαπέραστο τείχος που εμποδίζει την πρόσβαση στο πίσω μέρος της παραλίας για να γεννήσουν

δ) η φύτευση δέντρων ή το στήσιμο ομπρελών έχουν σαν αποτέλεσμα να σκιάζουν τις φωλιές και οι χαμηλότερες θερμοκρασίες της άμμου επηρεάζουν την επώαση των αυγών

ε) η ανθρώπινη παρουσία στις παραλίες ωοτοκίας τη νύχτα τρομάζει τις θαλάσσιες χελώνες που θέλουν να γεννήσουν

στ) κάστρα στην άμμο ή ροδιές από τροχοφόρα μπορεί να παγιδεύσουν τους νεοσσούς στην πορεία τους προς τη θάλασσα. 
Η ρύπανση των θαλασσών είναι μια περαιτέρω απειλή. Οι χελώνες συχνά συγχέουν πεταμένες πλαστικές σακούλες με τσούχτρες, μπάλες πίσσας ή χοντρά κομμάτια πολυαιθυλενίου με κάτι φαγώσιμο. Εάν καταπιούν αυτά τα αντικείμενα το πεπτικό τους σύστημα μπορεί να φράξει κι οι ίδιες να πεθάνουν.*

Θαλάσσιες χελώνες στην Ελλάδα 

Από τα 7 είδη στον κόσμο, μόνο 3 απαντώνται τακτικά στη Μεσόγειο (Caretta caretta, Chelonia mydas και Dermochelys coriacea). Από αυτά τα 3 είδη μόνο η Καρέττα ωοτοκεί στην Ελλάδα. Οι σημαντικότερες παραλίες ωοτοκίας είναι στη Ζάκυνθο (Κόλπος του Λαγανά), Πελοπόννησο (Κόλπος Κυπαρισσίας και Κόλπος Λακωνικού, περιοχή Κορώνης) και την Κρήτη (Ρέθυμνο, Κόλποι Χανίων και Μεσσαράς). Οι παραλίες της Ζακύνθου έχουν μια ιδιαίτερα υψηλή πυκνότητα φωλιών. Η πυκνότητα σε μια παραλία (Σεκάνια) μπορεί να φθάσει περίπου 1.500 φωλιές ανά χιλιόμετρο και είναι από τις υψηλότερες στον κόσμο. Το καβούκι της Καρέττα έχει σχήμα καρδιάς με 5 ζεύγη πλευρικών πλακών. Το χρώμα του καβουκιού είναι καφέ-πράσινο. Το πλάστρον είναι αχνό κίτρινο. Χελώνες που έχουν μαρκαριστεί στην Ελλάδα έχουν εντοπιστεί σε μια ευρεία περιοχή της Ανατολικής Μεσογείου ακόμη σε αποστάσεις 1.500 χλμ. σε Ιταλικά, Τυνησιακά, Λιβυκά ύδατα, κάτι που υποδεικνύει σκόπιμη και όχι τυχαία μετακίνηση. Οι περισσότερες παρατηρήσεις είναι από τον Κόλπο του Γκαμπές στην Τυνησία, και από το Βόρειο τμήμα της Αδριατικής Θάλασσας, γεγονός που σημαίνει ότι αυτός ο κόλπος είναι περιοχή διαχείμασης χελωνών που ωοτοκούν στην Ελλάδα. Οι σοβαρότερες απειλές για τις Καρέττα στη Μεσόγειο είναι η τουριστική ανάπτυξη των παραλιών ωοτοκίας και η τυχαία σύλληψη σε αλιευτικά εργαλεία.

----------


## Sirius

" O βομβαρδισμός από την ισραηλινή αεροπορία των δεξαμενών πετρελαίου του ηλεκτρικού σταθμού στο Τζιγιέ, στον νότιο Λίβανο, προκάλεσε «τη μεγαλύτερη οικολογική καταστροφή στη Μεσόγειο», είπε το Σάββατο ο υπουργός Περιβάλλοντος του Λιβάνου Γιακούμπ Σάραφ.

*Οπως ανέφερε, έως τώρα 10 με 15.000 τόννοι πετρελαίου έχουν διαρρεύσει στη θάλασσα και ο καθαρισμός των ακτών μπορεί να κοστίσει* 
*μέχρι και 45-50 εκατ. δολάρια.*

Σύμφωνα με τον υπουργό, η κηλίδα έχει πλήξει ήδη το ένα τρίτο των λιβανικών ακτών. Το πετρέλαιο έχει απλωθεί από τη Τζιγιέ έως τη Βηρυττό στον νότο και από την Ταμπαζάρα έως τη Σέκα στον βορρά.
«Εάν δεν γίνει κάτι, τότε και άλλο ένα τρίτο θα πληγεί διότι τα ρεύματα πηγαίνουν προς βορράν, ενώ παράλληλα θα πληγούν η Κύπρος, η Συρία, η Τουρκία, η Ελλάδα, ακόμη και το Ισραήλ. Η πανίδα και το οικοσύστημα της Μεσογείου κινδυνεύουν να υποστούν σοβαρές βλάβες και ορισμένα είδη απειλούνται μ΄ εξαφάνιση», προειδοποίησε ο Σάραφ"




1 Λιτρο να χυθεί απο το πλοίο ο Καπετανιος (πέρα απο τα πρόστιμα) πάει με χειροπέδες φυλακή.

Εδώ που είναι 15.000 ποιοί θα πάνε? ποιούς θα κατηγορήσουνε για καταστροφή του περιβάλλοντος? ποιοί θα πάνε φυλακή??

ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ!! :Confused:

----------


## Petros

prospathoun kapoioi xronia gia to periballon kai katastrefontai ola se mia stigmi. H alitia tis anthropotitas se olo tis to megaleio.

----------


## Morgan

> " O βομβαρδισμός από την ισραηλινή αεροπορία των δεξαμενών πετρελαίου του ηλεκτρικού σταθμού στο Τζιγιέ, στον νότιο Λίβανο, προκάλεσε «τη μεγαλύτερη οικολογική καταστροφή στη Μεσόγειο», είπε το Σάββατο ο υπουργός Περιβάλλοντος του Λιβάνου Γιακούμπ Σάραφ.
> 
> *Οπως ανέφερε, έως τώρα 10 με 15.000 τόννοι πετρελαίου έχουν διαρρεύσει στη θάλασσα και ο καθαρισμός των ακτών μπορεί να κοστίσει* 
> *μέχρι και 45-50 εκατ. δολάρια.*
> 
> Σύμφωνα με τον υπουργό, η κηλίδα έχει πλήξει ήδη το ένα τρίτο των λιβανικών ακτών. Το πετρέλαιο έχει απλωθεί από τη Τζιγιέ έως τη Βηρυττό στον νότο και από την Ταμπαζάρα έως τη Σέκα στον βορρά.
> «Εάν δεν γίνει κάτι, τότε και άλλο ένα τρίτο θα πληγεί διότι τα ρεύματα πηγαίνουν προς βορράν, ενώ παράλληλα θα πληγούν η Κύπρος, η Συρία, η Τουρκία, η Ελλάδα, ακόμη και το Ισραήλ. Η πανίδα και το οικοσύστημα της Μεσογείου κινδυνεύουν να υποστούν σοβαρές βλάβες και ορισμένα είδη απειλούνται μ΄ εξαφάνιση», προειδοποίησε ο Σάραφ"
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.bridge-log.com/articles/e...er-at-lebanon/

----------


## Morgan

http://www.bridge-log.com/news/2006/8/938.html

----------


## Morgan

www.bridge-log.com

στην πρωτη σελιδα και φωτογραφιες

----------


## gvaggelas

*Καθημερινή: Στο έλεος του πετρελαίου το Αιγαίο* 

_Δε 14/8/2006_ 
Σε άρθρο της η χτεσινή Καθημερινή αναφέρεται στη μόλυνση του Αιγαίου από πετρέλαια και "σαντινόνερα" διερχόμενων πλοίων. Μάλιστα αναφέρεται σε εικόνες που δημιουργήθηκαν από την επεξεραγασία φωτογραφιών από δορυφόρο  που δείχνουν 579 μικρές ή μεγαλύτερες πετρελαιοκιλίδες στο Αιγαίο και ειδικά στα σημεία που παρατηρείται μεγαλύτερη κίνηση πλοίων. Στη Χίο εμφανίζεται να υπάρχει μόλυνση τόσο μεταξύ Χίου - Μυτιλήνης όσο και στο Νότιο τμήμα του νησιού.

Επίσης στο άρθρο της η Καθημερινή αναφέρεται στην Κοινοτική Οδηγία για την τιμωρία όσων ρυπαίνουν τις θάλασσες και στο γεγονός ότι οι Τοπικές Αυτοδιοικήσεις ΔΕΝ καθαρίζουν τις παραλίες παρά μόνο όσες έχουν τουριστικό ενδιαφέρον.

Συγκεκριμένα στο άρθρο της η Καθημερινή αναφέρει:

"Ο δορυφόρος εντόπισε 579 πετρελαιοκηλίδες την τελευταία τετραετία, σύμφωνα με μελέτη του Ελληνικού Κέντρου Θαλάσσιων Ερευνών.

Αναστάτωση προκάλεσε το πρόσφατο περιστατικό ρύπανσης του Σαρωνικού –και δικαίως. Η πετρελαιοκηλίδα επηρέασε δημοφιλείς πλαζ της Αττικής, όπου συρρέουν καθημερινά χιλιάδες λουόμενοι. Δυστυχώς, όμως, η ρύπανση της θάλασσας δεν υπάρχει μόνο... όταν τη βλέπουμε.
Μελέτη του Ελληνικού Κέντρου Θαλάσσιων Ερευνών (ΕΛΚΕΘΕ) που διεξήχθη στο πλαίσιο του ερευνητικού προγράμματος «Αιγαίο», με χρηματοδότηση του προγράμματος Ανταγωνιστικότητα του υπουργείου Ανάπτυξης, αποκαλύπτει μια ανησυχητική εικόνα. Η εξέταση δορυφορικών εικόνων της τελευταίας τετραετίας εμφάνισε συνολικά 579 πετρελαιοκηλίδες στο Αιγαίο (περίπου 12 το μήνα), οι οποίες μάλιστα παρουσίαζαν μεγαλύτερη συσσώρευση κατά μήκος των διαδρομών συχνής διέλευσης των πλοίων. «Η πραγματικότητα είναι ακόμα πιο ζοφερή, καθώς οι πετρελαιοκηλίδες αυτές είναι μόνο όσες “έπιασε” ο δορυφόρος όταν περνούσε πάνω από το Αιγαίο. Το σύνολο είναι υπερπολλαπλάσιο. 

Είναι σαφές ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Το Αιγαίο βρίσκεται στο έλεος της πετρελαϊκής ρύπανσης», τονίζει στην «Κ» ο γεωφυσικός θαλάσσης και διευθυντής Ερευνών του ΕΛΚΕΘΕ, κ. Πέτρος Παυλάκης.
Οπως εξηγεί, η απειλή δεν προέρχεται από τα ναυτικά ατυχήματα. «Ατυχήματα δεν συμβαίνουν συχνά και όταν συμβούν εντοπίζονται συνήθως αμέσως, υπάρχει κινητοποίηση των αρμόδιων αρχών, επιβάλλονται κυρώσεις. Δυστυχώς, τη μάστιγα των ελληνικών θαλασσών φαίνεται ότι αποτελεί η εσκεμμένη απόρριψη πετρελαϊκών καταλοίπων στη θάλασσα, με το πλύσιμο των δεξαμενών πετρελαίου, το άδειασμα των σεντίνων, την απαλλαγή από υπέρογκη αποθήκευση καυσίμου για εξοικονόμηση χώρου φορτίου κ.ά.». Μην ξεχνάμε ότι, εκτός από την τοπική ναυσιπλοΐα, το Αιγαίο φέρει και το βαρύ φορτίο της συχνής διέλευσης πετρελαιοφόρων και άλλων πλοίων, που εισέρχονται και εξέρχονται τράνζιτ από τα Δαρδανέλλια και τα στενά των Κυθήρων και της Καρπάθου. «Πράγματι, τη μεγαλύτερη ζημιά κάνουν όσοι διέρχονται από τις θάλασσές μας χωρίς να πιάνουν καν λιμάνι στη χώρα μας. Για ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό, οι παραβάσεις των διεθνών κανόνων για την προστασία του θαλάσσιου περιβάλλοντος είναι συνήθης πρακτική».

*Παραλίες με σκουπίδια και πίσσα*
Η εικόνα που παρουσίαζε το προηγούμενο Σάββατο η Βουλιαγμένη αποτελεί, σύμφωνα με τον κ. Παυλάκη, καθημερινή πραγματικότητα για εκατοντάδες, λιγότερο πολυσύχναστες, ακτές της χώρας. «Οι συχνές απορρίψεις πετρελαϊκών καταλοίπων, έστω και σε μικρές ποσότητες, σε μια τόσο σύνθετη μορφολογικά περιοχή όπως είναι το Αιγαίο, έχει δημιουργήσει σε πολλές περιοχές συνθήκες χρόνιας ρύπανσης. Η δυναμική των ρευμάτων και των ανέμων καθιστά πολλά τμήματα των ακτών μόνιμα εκτεθειμένα στα πετρελαϊκά κατάλοιπα και κυρίως στην πίσσα».
Οι νοτιοδυτικές ακτές της Αττικής δεν ανήκουν σε αυτή την κατηγορία. Κρούσματα όπως το πρόσφατο δημιουργούνται όταν τοπικές ωκεανογραφικές συνθήκες συγκεντρώνουν τα κατάλοιπα του πετρελαίου που επιπλέουν διάσπαρτα στη θάλασσα και με μια αλλαγή διεύθυνσης του ανέμου τα «στέλνουν» σε παρακείμενες ακτές.

*Δεν καθαρίζονται*
Οταν υπάρχει τουριστικό ή άλλο ενδιαφέρον, οι ακτές καθαρίζονται από τους δήμους. Στη συντριπτική πλειονότητα όμως των περιπτώσεων, αφήνονται ως έχουν. Του λόγου το αληθές επιβεβαίωσε ο ίδιος ο κ. Παυλάκης, ο οποίος εδώ και δύο χρόνια επισκέπτεται μία προς μία τις παράκτιες περιοχές που λόγω κλιματολογικών και ωκεανογραφικών συνθηκών βρίσκονται στον «δρόμο» των πετρελαιοκηλίδων. «Είδα έρημες παραλίες γεμάτες πίσσα και σκουπίδια. Στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις δεν υπήρχε καν οικισμός κοντά. Από πού προήλθαν τα σκουπίδια αυτά; Από την ανοικτή θάλασσα. Εκτός από πετρέλαιο, άλλωστε, τα πλοία απορρίπτουν και στερεά απόβλητα και βοθρολύματα». (Χαρακτηριστικό είναι ότι σε μια απομακρυσμένη παραλία της Κάσου εντόπισε μπουκάλια νερού από... τη Μαλαισία. Αλλού καθετήρες, νοσοκομειακά απόβλητα κ.ά.) «Σε πάρα πολλές παραλίες της χώρας, η πίσσα και τα σκουπίδια συσσωρεύονται, ανακατεύονται με το φυσικό τους υπόστρωμα, απειλώντας κάθε μορφή θαλάσσιας ζωής».

Ολα αυτά συμβαίνουν την ώρα που η Διεθνής Συνθήκη για την Aποφυγή Aτυχημάτων από Πλοία MARPOL 73/78 απαγορεύει τις απορρίψεις πετρελαϊκών καταλοίπων σε όλο το εύρος της Μεσογείου, καθώς έχει χαρακτηριστεί «Ειδική Θαλάσσια Περιοχή». Εκτός από τη μεγάλη της αξία ως βιότοπο εκατοντάδων θαλάσσιων ειδών, αυτό οφείλεται και στο ότι αποτελεί «κλειστή» θάλασσα με μικρό ρυθμό ανακύκλωσης των νερών (ανανεώνονται κάθε 70 χρόνια!), με αποτέλεσμα να είναι ιδιαίτερα ευάλωτη στη συσσώρευση ρυπογόνων ουσιών.

*Η «λειτουργική ρύπανση»*
Είναι χαρακτηριστικό πως τα τελευταία 15 χρόνια έχουν καταλήξει στη Μεσόγειο περισσότεροι από 55.000 τόνοι πετρελαίου από 242 ναυτικά ατυχήματα (12 από αυτά στο Αιγαίο και το Ιόνιο). Ωστόσο, το Περιβαλλοντικό Πρόγραμμα του ΟΗΕ (UNEP) υπολογίζει πως από το ξέπλυμα των αντλιών και των δεξαμενών (η λεγόμενη «λειτουργική ρύπανση») κάθε χρόνο καταλήγουν στη Μεσόγειο περισσότεροι από 250.000 τόνοι πετρελαίου.
*Σύμφωνα με την Greenpeace, η Μεσόγειος αντιστοιχεί στο 0,7% της συνολικής υδάτινης επιφάνειας του πλανήτη, αλλά γίνεται δέκτης του 17% της παγκόσμιας θαλάσσιας ρύπανσης πετρελαίου*. Κι αυτό γιατί επιβαρύνεται με το 30% της παγκόσμιας εμπορικής ναυσιπλοΐας. Υπολογίζεται ότι κάθε χρόνο περίπου 220.000 σκάφη διασχίζουν τη Μεσόγειο –το ένα τρίτο περίπου των συνολικών εμπορικών πλοίων στον κόσμο– τα οποία μεταφέρουν περίπου 370 εκατ. τόνους πετρελαίου (περισσότερο από το 20% του συνόλου). Κάθε μέρα, τα νερά της Μεσογείου διασχίζουν 250 - 300 πετρελαιοφόρα.

Οπως εξηγεί, ωστόσο, ο κ. Παυλάκης, οι ένοχοι δεν είναι εύκολο να αναζητηθούν. Το πετρέλαιο που έφθασε με τη μορφή πίσσας στις ακτές του Σαρωνικού, για παράδειγμα, μπορεί να προήλθε από περισσότερα από ένα πλοία, από διαρροές ή σκόπιμη απόρριψη σε διαφορετικούς χρόνους. «Αυτό το πετρέλαιο μπορεί να έπεσε στη θάλασσα πριν από ένα μήνα».

*Η ευρωπαϊκή οδηγία*
Υπενθυμίζεται ότι πέρυσι,* η άρνηση της Ελλάδας να επικυρώσει την ευρωπαϊκή οδηγία* (COM 2003/92), η οποία προβλέπει αυστηρές κυρώσεις στους υπαίτιους των παράνομων πετρελαϊκών απορρίψεων, είχε ξεσηκώσει αντιδράσεις. Ο κ. Παυλάκης ωστόσο συμφωνεί με τη στάση της χώρας μας. Εξηγεί: «Κατ’ αρχάς η οδηγία είναι αδύναμη, καθώς δεν μπορεί να υπερκεράσει σε εύρος εφαρμογής τη σύμβαση MARPOL. Ακόμα όμως και η διεθνής σύμβαση είναι αδύναμη να αντιμετωπίσει δραστικά το πρόβλημα. Και αυτό γιατί η δικαιοδοσία των παράκτιων κρατών βρίσκεται μόνο επί των χωρικών τους υδάτων. Εάν ο υπαίτιος της ρύπανσης βρίσκεται εκτός χωρικών υδάτων, η δικαιοδοσία του κράτους περιορίζεται μόνο στην καταγγελία του ενόχου στο κράτος τη σημαία του οποίου φέρει το σκάφος. Στην Ελλάδα το πρόβλημα είναι πιο οδυνηρό, καθώς τα χωρικά ύδατα περιορίζονται μόνο μέχρι τα 6 ναυτικά μίλια – καθώς η Τουρκία απειλεί με casus beli. Ακόμα και η προσπάθεια διεύρυνσης του πεδίου εφαρμογής της οδηγίας στη λεγόμενη αποκλειστική οικονομική ζώνη των κρατών-μελών, δηλαδή έως τα 200 ναυτικά μίλια, είναι μετέωρη, καθώς η οριοθέτηση της ζώνης αυτής όσον αφορά την Ελλάδα (πλην του Ιονίου) παραμένει σε εκκρεμότητα».
Σύμφωνα με τον ίδιο, προϋπόθεση για την αποτελεσματική εφαρμογή αυστηρών μέτρων είναι η Ε.Ε. να εξασφαλίσει την ομοιομορφία του πεδίου εφαρμογής τους, δηλαδή ευρωπαϊκά χωρικά ύδατα στα 12 ναυτικά μίλια και ευρωπαϊκή αποκλειστική οικονομική ζώνη. «Εάν δεν διευθετηθούν αυτά τα ζητήματα, το υπερευαίσθητο θαλάσσιο οικοσύστημα του Αιγαίου θα συνεχίσει να βρίσκεται στο έλεος της ρύπανσης από τη συχνότατη και ανεξέλεγκτη διέλευση ρυπογόνων πλοίων», καταλήγει ο κ. Παυλάκης.

*Αμεση επίδραση στην τροφική αλυσίδα*
Η πίσσα που καταλήγει στις παραλίες και ενοχλεί τους λουόμενους δεν είναι τίποτα μπροστά στις υπόλοιπες επιπτώσεις της πετρελαϊκής ρύπανσης της θάλασσας. Ως γνωστόν, το πετρέλαιο απαρτίζεται από ενώσεις, πολλές από τις οποίες είναι τοξικές για τους θαλάσσιους οργανισμούς. Επιδρώντας στην τροφική αλυσίδα, εμποδίζει την αναπαραγωγή τους και μειώνει τη φυσική αντίστασή τους.
Πρώτα θύματα είναι τα θαλασσοπούλια. Η κάλυψη του φτερώματός τους με πετρέλαιο τα οδηγεί σε θάνατο από ψύξη ή πνιγμό. Τα αβγά των ψαριών και ο γόνος είναι επίσης ευαίσθητα θύματα του πετρελαίου. Εμμέσως όμως πλήττονται ακόμα και μεγάλα θηλαστικά, όπως τα δελφίνια και οι φώκιες, λόγω της εξασθένησης του ανοσοποιητικού τους συστήματος.
Για τον άνθρωπο η απειλή προκύπτει κυρίως από την κατανάλωση ειδών που εμπεριέχουν τις τοξικές ουσίες του πετρελαίου, οι οποίες επίσης δρουν βιοσυσσωρευτικά. Πρέπει να σημειωθεί ότι οι τοξικές αυτές ουσίες αφορούν κυρίως το πτητικό μέρος της σύνθεσης του πετρελαίου, το οποίο εξατμίζεται πολύ γρήγορα μετά την απόρριψή του στη θάλασσα. Το τελικό κατάλοιπο, δηλαδή η πίσσα, δεν θεωρείται επικίνδυνη."

----------


## Petros

*Terms and definitions (**Όροι* *και* *ορισμοί**) Part 1*

For the purposes of ISO 14001 / 2004, the following terms and definitions apply.
Για τους σκοπούς αυτού του Διεθνούς Προτύπου εφαρμόζονται οι κάτωθι όροι και ορισμοί :
*3.1*
*auditor*
person with the competence to conduct an audit
[ISO 9000:2000, 3.9.9]
*3.1*
*επιθεωρητής*
πρόσωπο το οποίο διαθέτει την ικανότητα να διενεργεί επιθεώρηση
[ΕΛΟΤ ΕΝ ISO 9000:2000, 3.9.9]
*3.2*
*continual improvement*
recurring process of enhancing the *environmental management system* (3.8) in order to achieve improvements in overall *environmental performance* (3.10) consistent with the *organization's* (3.16) *environmental policy* (3.11)
NOTE: The process need not take place in all areas of activity simultaneously.
*3.2*
*διαρκής βελτίωση*
επαναλαμβανόμενη διεργασία του *συστήματος περιβαλλοντικής διαχείρισης* (3.8) για την ενίσχυση της αποτελεσματικότητας του στην επίτευξη βελτιώσεων της συνολικής *περιβαλλοντικής επίδοσης* (3.10), σύμφωνα με την *περιβαλλοντική πολιτική* (3.11) *του οργανισμού* (3.16)
ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ - Η διεργασία δεν είναι απαραίτητο να εφαρμόζεται ταυτόχρονα σε όλους τους τομείς δραστηριοτήτων .

*3.3*
*corrective action*
action to eliminate the cause of a detected *nonconformity* (3.15)
*3.3*
*διορθωτική ενέργεια*
ενέργεια για την εξάλειψη του αιτίου μιας εντοπισμένης *μη συμμόρφωσης* (3.15)
*3.4*
*document*
information and its supporting medium 
NOTE 1: The medium can be paper, magnetic, electronic or optical computer disc, photograph or master sample, or a combination thereof.
NOTE 2 Adapted from ISO 9000:2000, 3.7.2.
*3.4*
*έγγραφο*
οι πληροφορίες και το μέσον στο οποίο περιέχονται
ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ 1 - Το μέσο μπορεί να είναι χαρτί, μαγνητικός, ηλεκτρονικός ή οπτικός δίσκος υπολογιστή, φωτογραφία ή πρότυπο αναφοράς ή ένας συνδυασμός των ανωτέρω.
ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ 2 - Ο ορισμός από το ΕΛΟΤ ΕΝ ISO 9000:2000, 3.7.2

*3.5*
*environment*
surroundings in which an *organization* (3.16) operates, including air, water, land, natural resources, flora, fauna, humans, and their interrelation
NOTE Surroundings in this context extend from within an *organization* (3.16) to the global system.
*3.5*
*περιβάλλον*
ο περιβάλλων χώρος στον οποίο λειτουργεί ένας *οργανισμός* (3.16), συμπεριλαμβανομένου του αέρα, του νερού, του εδάφους, των φυσικών πόρων, της χλωρίδας, της πανίδας, των ανθρώπων και της μεταξύ τoυς σχέσης
ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ – Για αυτό το πρότυπο περιβάλλον χώρος θεωρείται ο εσωτερικός χώρος ενός *οργανισμού* (3.16) μέχρι το γήινο σύστημα στο σύνολό του.
*3.6*
*environmental aspect*
element of an *organization's* (3.16) activities or products or services that can interact with the *environment* (3.5)
NOTE: A significant environmental aspect has or can have a significant *environmental impact* (3.7).
*3.6*
*περιβαλλοντική πλευρά*
στοιχείο των δραστηριοτήτων ή προϊόντων ή υπηρεσιών ενός *οργανισμού* (3.16), το οποίο μπορεί να αλληλεπιδράσει με το *περιβάλλον* (3.5)
ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ - Σημαντική περιβαλλοντική πλευρά είναι αυτή που έχει ή μπορεί να έχει σημαντική *περιβαλλοντική επίπτωση* (3.7).


*3.7*
*environmental impact*
any change to the *environment* (3.5), whether adverse or beneficial, wholly or partially resulting from an *organization's* (3.16) *environmental aspects* (3.6)
*3.7*
*περιβαλλοντική επίπτωση*
κάθε μεταβολή στο *περιβάλλον* (3.5), αρνητική ή θετική, η οποία προκύπτει, εν όλω ή εν μέρει, από τις
*περιβαλλοντικές πλευρές*(3.6), ενός *οργανισμού* (3.16)

*3.8*
*environmental management system*
*EMS*
part of an *organization's* (3.16) management system used to develop and implement its *environmental policy* (3.11) and manage its *environmental aspects* (3.6)
NOTE 1 A management system is a set of interrelated elements used to establish policy and objectives and to achieve those objectives.
NOTE 2 A management system includes organizational structure, planning activities, responsibilities, practices, *procedures* (3.19), processes and resources.
*3.8*
*σύστημα περιβαλλοντικής διαχείρισης*
*ΣΠΔ*
μέρος του συστήματος διαχείρισης ενός *οργανισμού* (3.16) που χρησιμοποιείται για την ανάπτυξη και εφαρμογή, της *περιβαλλοντικής πολιτικής* (3.11) του και τη διαχείριση των *περιβαλλοντικών πλευρών* (3.6) του
ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ 1 - Ένα σύστημα διαχείρισης είναι ένα σύνολο αλληλένδετων στοιχείων που χρησιμοποιείται για την καθιέρωση πολιτικής και περιβαλλοντικών σκοπών και για την επίτευξη αυτών των σκοπών.
ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ 2 - Ένα σύστημα διαχείρισης συμπεριλαμβάνει την οργανωτική δομή, τις δραστηριότητες σχεδιασμού, τις υπευθυνότητες, τις πρακτικές, τις *διαδικασίες* (3.19), τις διεργασίες και τους πόρους.


*3.9*
*environmental objective*
overall environmental goal, consistent with the *environmental policy* (3.11), that an *organization* (3.16) sets itself to achieve
*3.9*
*περιβαλλοντικός σκοπός*
συνολική περιβαλλοντική επιδίωξη σε συμφωνία με την *περιβαλλοντική πολιτική* (3.11), την οποία ο ίδιος ο *οργανισμός* (3.16) θέτει προς επίτευξη

Source: ISO 14001: 2004 STANDARD

----------


## Petros

*Terms and definitions (**Όροι* *και* *ορισμοί**) Part 2*

*3.10*
*environmental performance*
measurable results of an *organization's* (3.16) management of its *environmental aspects* (3.6)
NOTE In the context of *environmental management systems* (3.8), results can be measured against the *organization's* (3.16) *environmental policy* (3.11), *environmental objectives* (3.9), *environmental targets* (3.12) and other environmental performance requirements.
*3.10*
*περιβαλλοντική επίδοση*
μετρήσιμα αποτελέσματα της διαχείρισης των *περιβαλλοντικών πλευρών* (3.6) ενός *οργανισμού* (3.16)
ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ - Στο πλαίσιο των συστημάτων *περιβαλλοντικής διαχείρισης* (3.8), τα αποτελέσματα μπορούν να μετρηθούν ως προς την *περιβαλλοντική πολιτική* (3.11) του *οργανισμού* (3.16), τους *περιβαλλοντικούς σκοπούς* (3.9), τους *περιβαλλοντικούς στόχους* (3.12) και τις άλλες απαιτήσεις περιβαλλοντικής επίδοσης.

*3.11*
*environmental policy*
overall intentions and direction of an *organization* (3.16) related to its *environmental performance* (3.10) as formally expressed by top management
NOTE The environmental policy provides a framework for action and for the setting of *environmental objectives* (3.9) and *environmental targets* (3.12).
*3.11*
*περιβαλλοντική πολιτική*
γενικές αρχές και κατευθύνσεις ενός οργανισμού σε σχέση με την περιβαλλοντική του επίδοση (3.10), όπως εκφράζονται επίσημα από την ανώτατη διοίκηση
ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ *-* Η περιβαλλοντική πολιτική παρέχει ένα πλαίσιο για δράση και για τον καθορισμό των *περιβαλλοντικών σκοπών* (3.9) και *περιβαλλοντικών στόχων* (3.12)
*3.12*
*environmental target*
detailed performance requirement, applicable to the *organization* (3.16) or parts thereof, that arises from the *environmental objectives* (3.9) and that needs to be set and met in order to achieve those objectives
*3.12*
*περιβαλλοντικός στόχος*
λεπτομερής απαίτηση επίδοσης για ένα *οργανισμό* (3.16) ή τμήματα αυτού, η οποία προκύπτει από τους
*περιβαλλοντικούς σκοπούς* (3.9) και η οποία χρειάζεται να καθοριστεί και να ικανοποιηθεί προκειμένου να επιτευχθούν οι περιβαλλοντικοί του σκοποί
*3.13*
*interested party*
person or group concerned with or affected by the *environmental performance* (3.10) of an *organization* (3.16)
*3.13*
*ενδιαφερόμενο μέρος*
πρόσωπο ή ομάδα που ενδιαφέρεται ή επηρεάζεται από την *περιβαλλοντική επίδοση* (3.10) ενός *οργανισμού* (3.16)
*3.14*
*internal audit*
systematic, independent and documented process for obtaining audit evidence and evaluating it objectively to determine the extent to which the environmental management system audit criteria set by the *organization* (3.16) are fulfilled
NOTE In many cases, particularly in smaller organizations, independence can be demonstrated by the freedom from responsibility for the activity being audited.
*3.14*
*εσωτερική επιθεώρηση*
συστηματική, ανεξάρτητη και τεκμηριωμένη διεργασία συλλογής τεκμηρίων επιθεώρησης και αντικειμενικής αξιολόγησης τους προκειμένου να προσδιοριστεί ο βαθμός ικανοποίησης των καθορισμένων από τον *οργανισμό*, κριτηρίων επιθεώρησης του συστήματος περιβαλλοντικής διαχείρισης
ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ - Σε πολλές περιπτώσεις, ιδιαίτερα σε μικρότερους οργανισμούς, η ανεξαρτησία μπορεί να αποδειχθεί με την απουσία υπευθυνότητας στην επιθεωρούμενη δραστηριότητα.


*3.15*
*nonconformity*
non-fulfilment of a requirement
[ISO 9000:2000, 3.6.2]
*3.15*
*μη συμμόρφωση*
η μη ικανοποίηση μιας απαίτησης
(ISO 9000:2000, 3.6.2)

Source: ISO 14001: 2004 STANDARD

----------


## Petros

*Terms and definitions (Όροι και ορισμοί) Part 3
*

*3.16*
*organization*
company, corporation, firm, enterprise, authority or institution, or part or combination thereof, whether incorporated or not, public or private, that has its own functions and administration
NOTE For organizations with more than one operating unit, a single operating unit may be defined as an organization.
*3.16*
*οργανισμός*
εταιρεία, όμιλος, εμπορικός οίκος, επιχείρηση, αρχή ή ίδρυμα, ή τμήματα ή συνδυασμοί αυτών, με ή χωρίς νομική προσωπικότητα, του δημόσιου ή ιδιωτικού τομέα, με ιδία λειτουργία και διοίκηση.
ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ - Για οργανισμούς με περισσότερες από μία λειτουργικές μονάδες, μία μόνη λειτουργική μονάδα μπορεί να οριστεί ως οργανισμός.

*3.17*
*preventive action*
action to eliminate the cause of a potential *nonconformity* (3.15)
*3.17*
*προληπτική ενέργεια*
ενέργεια για την εξάλειψη των αιτίων μιας δυνητικής *μη συμμόρφωσης* (3.15)
*3.18*
*prevention of pollution*
use of processes, practices, techniques, materials, products, services or energy to avoid, reduce or control (separately or in combination) the creation, emission or discharge of any type of pollutant or waste, in order to reduce adverse *environmental impacts* (3.7)
NOTE: Prevention of pollution can include source reduction or elimination, process, product or service changes, efficient use of resources, material and energy substitution, reuse, recovery, recycling, reclamation and treatment.
*3.18*
*πρόληψη της ρύπανσης*
χρήση διεργασιών, πρακτικών, τεχνικών, υλικών, προϊόντων, υπηρεσιών ή ενέργειας για την αποφυγή, μείωση ή έλεγχο (μεμονωμένα ή σε συνδυασμό) της δημιουργίας της εκπομπής ή εκροής κάθε τύπου ρύπου ή αποβλήτου, προκειμένου να μειωθούν οι αρνητικές *περιβαλλοντικές επιπτώσεις* (3.7)
ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ – Η πρόληψη της ρύπανσης μπορεί να περιλαμβάνει μείωση ή εξάλειψη στην πηγή, αλλαγές στις διεργασίες, στα προϊόντα ή στις υπηρεσίες, αποδοτική χρήση πόρων, αντικατάσταση υλικών ή ενέργειας, επαναχρησιμοποίηση, ανάκτηση, ανακύκλωση, αποκατάσταση και επεξεργασία..

*3.19*
*procedure*
specified way to carry out an activity or a process
NOTE 1 Procedures can be documented or not.
NOTE 2 Adapted from ISO 9000:2000, 3.4.5.
*3.19*
*διαδικασία*
καθορισμένος τρόπος εκτέλεσης μιας δραστηριότητας ή διεργασίας
ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ - Οι διαδικασίες μπορεί να είναι τεκμηριωμένες ή μη
ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ - Από το ISO 9000:2000, 3.4.5
*3.20*
*record*
*document* (3.4) stating results achieved or providing evidence of activities performed
*3.20*
*αρχείο*
*έγγραφο*(3.4) που δηλώνει επιτευχθέντα αποτελέσματα ή παρέχει απόδειξη υλοποίησης δραστηριοτήτων
ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ - Από το ISO 9000:2000, 3.7.6

Source: ISO 14001:2004 STANDARD

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Η ΑΝΑΓΚΗ λήψης μέτρων στο πλαίσιο του Διεθνούς Ναυτιλιακού Οργανισμού, εντός του 2008, για το θέμα της εκπομπής αέριων ρύπων από τα πλοία, τονίστηκε στις γενικές συνελεύσεις του Διεθνούς Ναυτικού Επιμελητηρίου (ICS) και της Διεθνούς Ναυτικής Ομοσπονδίας (ISF) που πραγματοποιήθηκαν στο Χονγκ Κονγκ, υπό την προεδρία του κ. Σπ. Πολέμη. 
Στις συνελεύσεις συμμετείχε και ελληνική εφοπλιστική αντιπροσωπεία, με επικεφαλής τον πρόεδρο της Ένωσης Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών Νίκο Ευθυμίου.
Η ελληνική αντιπροσωπεία επισκέφθηκε από τις 7 μέχρι τις 13 Ιουνίου το Χονγκ Κονγκ και το Τόκιο, στο πλαίσιο διαρκούς παραγωγικού διαλόγου που η Ένωση Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών πραγματοποιεί με τα ανά τον κόσμο κέντρα της διεθνούς ναυτιλιακής βιομηχανίας, όπου έχει την ευκαιρία να συζητήσει θέματα τα οποία απασχολούν το διεθνές θαλάσσιο μεταφορικό έργο.
Συγκεκριμένα, ο κ. Ευθυμίου και οι συνάδελφοί του στο διοικητικό συμβούλιο της Ενώσεως Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών (ΕΕΕ) συναντήθηκαν στην ιαπωνική πρωτεύουσα με τον απερχόμενο πρόεδρο της Ένωσης Ιαπώνων Εφοπλιστών κ. Σουζούκι και το διάδοχό του κ. Μπεκάβα, το διευθύνοντα σύμβουλο της Ένωσης Ιαπωνικών Ναυπηγείων κ. Ναμπού, τον αντιπρόεδρο του Ιαπωνικού Νηογνώμονα κ. Τσούντο, καθώς και το γενικό διευθυντή Ναυτιλίας του υπουργείου Μεταφορών κ. Χαρουνάρι.
Στην ανταλλαγή απόψεων κατά τη διάρκεια των συναντήσεων αυτών, συζητήθηκαν οι μελλοντικοί κανόνες του Διεθνούς Ναυτιλιακού Οργανισμού (ΙΜΟ) για τη ναυπήγηση εύρωστων πλοίων («πρότυπα βάσει στόχων»), το θέμα της συντήρησης των ναυτιλιακών βοηθημάτων, καθώς και το πρόβλημα ανέλκυσης ναυαγίων στα στενά της Μαλαισίας.
Ιδιαίτερη έμφαση έδωσε η ελληνική αντιπροσωπεία στην ανάγκη στήριξης των διεθνών ρυθμίσεων που υιοθετεί ο ΙΜΟ και στην αποφυγή περιφερειακών ή μονομερών μέτρων που δυσχεραίνουν την ομαλή και απρόσκοπτη ροή του παγκόσμιου εμπορίου από τις θαλάσσιες οδούς.
Της επίσκεψης στο Τόκιο προηγήθηκε η συμμετοχή της ελληνικής εφοπλιστικής αντιπροσωπείας στις γενικές συνελεύσεις του Διεθνούς Ναυτικού Επιμελητηρίου (ICS) και της Διεθνούς Ναυτικής Ομοσπονδίας (ISF) που πραγματοποιήθηκαν στο Χονγκ Κονγκ, υπό την προεδρία του κ. Σπ. Πολέμη. 
Η επιλογή της ασιατικής αυτής χώρας για τις εργασίες των δύο συνελεύσεων έγινε προκειμένου να τιμηθεί η επέτειος των 50 χρόνων από την ίδρυση της Ένωσης Εφοπλιστών του Χονγκ Κονγκ.
Στη διάρκεια των συνεδριάσεων και των επαφών που ακολούθησαν, συζητήθηκαν μεταξύ των άλλων το θέμα των εκπομπών των πλοίων που επιβαρύνουν την ατμόσφαιρα, ενώ τονίστηκε η ανάγκη λήψης κατεπειγόντως, ει δυνατόν εντός του 2008, μέτρων διεθνούς εφαρμογής υπό την αιγίδα του ΙΜΟ. Και τούτο, για να αποτραπούν τυχόν μονομερείς περιφερειακές παρεμβάσεις. 
Επίσης, αντηλλάγησαν απόψεις για το πρόβλημα της πειρατείας, η οποία ενδημεί σε ορισμένες ασιατικές ακτές και τη Σομαλία, ενώ εκφράστηκε η έντονη ανησυχία του παγκόσμιου εφοπλισμού για πρόσφατη νομοθετική πρόταση στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση που παραβιάζει την αρχή του περιορισμού της ευθύνης του πλοιοκτήτη, η οποία κατοχυρώνεται από τις σχετικές διεθνείς συμβάσεις του ΙΜΟ.
Πηγή: Ναυτεμπορική
http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...21/1348219.htm

----------


## Καπετάν Φουρτούνας

Ξέρετε από πού μπορώ να βρω την Marpol για αγορά;
Θα ήθελα την τελευταία έκδοση με τις τελευταίες αλλαγές.

Στο Σταυριδάκη μου είπανε πως θα εκδόσουν την τελευταία έκδοση τον Σεπτέμβρη.Δεν έχω χρόνο μέχρι τότε.

Δε με ενδιαφέρει αν θα είναι στα Ελληνικά ή Αγγλικά.
Επίσης και κάποιο ευρωπαικό(Τα διαλυτικά πως μπαίνουν; :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) e-shop θα με βόλευε.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## telis

Ξέρετε που θα μπορούσα να βρώ πληροφορίες για την συσχέτιση του ISO 14001 και του LCCA (Life cycle cost analysis), για την ναυτιλία? Ειδικότερα στο κομμάτι της καταγραφής των περιβαλλοντικών επιπτώσεων στο περιβάλλον και την θέσπιση των απαραιτήτων ενεργειών και διαδικασιών και θέσπιση επιμέρους στόχων από την ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία προς την αντιμετόπιση περιβαλλοντικών ζητημάτων. 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## marina

*Η Μεσόγειος «πνίγεται»* 

*ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΤΥΠΙΑ , 21/1/2008

Μέχρι και μισό μέτρο θα ανεβεί η στάθμη της λένε οι επιστήμονες

*Εντείνεται ο προβληματισμός για τη ραγδαία άνοδο του επιπέδου της Μεσογείου, καθώς επιστήμονες προειδοποιούν ότι μπορεί να φτάσει και το μισό μέτρο μέσα στα επόμενα πενήντα χρόνια, με σοβαρότατες συνέπειες για τις παράκτιες περιοχές. 
Μελέτη επιστημόνων του Ισπανικού Ωκεανογραφικού Ινστιτούτου δείχνει ότι τα επίπεδα των νερών της Μεσογείου ανεβαίνουν διαρκώς μετά το 1970 και ο δείκτης της ανόδου είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερος ιδιαίτερα τα τελευταία χρόνια. Οι ειδικοί προειδοποιούν ότι ακόμη και μια μικρή αύξηση μπορεί να έχει σοβαρότατες συνέπειες στις παράκτιες περιοχές, ενώ όλα τα στοιχεία είναι σύμφωνα με άλλων ερευνών που αφορούν γενικότερα το φαινόμενο της ραγδαίας κλιματικής αλλαγής. Η συγκεκριμένη μελέτη με τίτλο «Η Κλιματική Αλλαγή στην Ισπανική Μεσόγειο» δείχνει ότι το επίπεδο της Μεσογείου εμφανίζει άνοδο «μεταξύ 2,5mm και 10mm το χρόνο από το 1990». Σε περίπτωση που η τάση αυτή δεν ανακοπεί θα προκληθούν «πολύ σοβαρές συνέπειες» στις περιοχές που βρίσκονται πολύ κοντά στη θάλασσα ακόμη και στην περίπτωση που η άνοδος είναι σχετικά μικρή, ενώ οι «συνέπειες θα είναι καταστροφικές» αν η άνοδος φτάσει το μισό μέτρο, σύμφωνα με τη μελέτη. 

Οι επιστήμονες επισημαίνουν επίσης ότι παρατηρείται σημαντική αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας της θάλασσας, μεταξύ 0,12 και 0,5 βαθμών Κελσίου από το 1970. Η άνοδος της στάθμης της θάλασσας αποτελεί άμεσο αποτέλεσμα της κλιματικής αλλαγής στον πλανήτη μας και δύο είναι οι παράγοντες που συμβάλλουν σημαντικά σε αυτήν: η τήξη των πάγων και η διόγκωση του θαλασσινού νερού, καθώς θερμαίνονται περισσότερο οι ωκεανοί. 

Τον περασμένο μήνα, μελέτη της Διακυβερνητικής Επιτροπής για την Κλιματική Αλλαγή ανέφερε ότι η άνοδος της στάθμης της θάλασσας μπορεί να είναι διπλάσια μέσα σε αυτόν τον αιώνα σε σχέση με ό,τι είχαν προβλέψει οι επιστήμονες των Ηνωμένων Εθνών στο παρελθόν. Εν τω μεταξύ ένα σύστημα ρομποτικών υποβρύχιων και θαλάσσιων αισθητήρων θα αναπτυχθεί κατά μήκος του Ατλαντικού, από τη Φλόριντα έως τα Κανάρια Νησιά, για την παροχή έγκαιρης προειδοποίησης σε περίπτωση που ατονήσει το Ρεύμα του Κόλπου (Gulf Stream). Χωρίς τη σωτήρια παρέμβαση του Ρεύματος, η Βρετανία το χειμώνα μπορεί να είναι το ίδιο παγωμένη με τον Καναδά. 

*(Πηγές: BBC, www.newspedia.eu, www.ThomHarman.com, www.guardian.co.uk)*

----------


## marina

Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται για τα μέτρα προστασίας των λιμανιών, της θάλασσας και του προγράμματος προστασίας της Μεσογείου με το πρόγραμμα Ορίζον 2020, μπορεί να επισκεφτεί τα ακόλουθα links:

http://ec.europa.eu/environment/life/themes/water/documents/ports.pdf
http://ec.europa.eu/environment/life/themes/water/documents/horizon2020.pdf
http://ec.europa.eu/environment/life/themes/water/documents/marine.pdf

----------


## marina

*Αιγαίο: Μία μοναδική θάλασσα, αλλά για πόσο ακόμα;*

Σπάνιος Φυσικός ΠλούτοςΤο Αιγαίο απειλείταιΜέτρα Προστασίας - Διαχείρισης_Το Αιγαίο Πέλαγος_, εδώ και πολλές χιλιετίες αποτελεί μία θάλασσα ιδιαίτερης σημασίας, καθώς ως θαλάσσιος δρόμος, συνέβαλλε στην ανταλλαγή ιδεών και αγαθών και στην ανάπτυξη όλων των παραμεσόγειων πολιτισμών. Ως σύνολο οικοσυστημάτων, το Αιγαίο _συντήρησε και συντηρεί μία σπάνια ποικιλότητα ζωντανών οργανισμών._ Παρόλο που λόγω των φυσικοχημικών χαρακτηριστικών του, είναι μία θάλασσα ολιγοτροφική, εν τούτοις _χαρακτηρίζεται από υψηλή βιοποικιλότητα θαλάσσιων οργανισμών_ (δηλαδή υψηλό αριθμό διαφορετικών ειδών). Στις μέρες μας, που οι περισσότερες θάλασσες παγκοσμίως, μεταξύ των οποίων μεγάλο μέρος των ευρωπαικών και μεσογειακών θαλασσών, υποβαθμίζονται σημαντικά, το Αιγαίο συνεχίζει να στηρίζει σημαντικούς πληθυσμούς από σπάνια και προστατεύομενα είδη.

*Σπάνιος Φυσικός Πλούτος*


Για να κατανοήσουμε την περιβαλλοντική μοναδικότητα του Αιγαίου, πρέπει να κάνουμε μία σύντομη αναφορά στο φυσικό του πλούτο. Το Αιγαίο _στηρίζει τις τελευταίες στη Μεσόγειο, μεγάλες εκτάσεις από θαλάσσια λιβάδια Ποσειδωνίας_ (τις λεγόμενες φυκιάδες), που είναι _ο σημαντικότερος προστατευόμενος τύπος οικοσυστήματος στη Μεσόγειο,_ θεμελιώδους σημασίας για την παραγωγικότητα των θαλάσσιων οικοσυστημάτων αλλά και της αλιείας. Τα λιβάδια Ποσειδωνίας συμβάλλουν στην αποτροπή της παράκτιας διάβρωσης, με συνέπεια η καταστροφή τους να σημαίνει εκτεταμένη διάβρωση καθώς και εξαφάνιση παραλιών. _Στην αμέσως βαθύτερη θαλάσσια ζώνη συναντάμε τη λεγόμενη «τραγάνα», προστατευόμενους υφάλους ροδοφυκών που απαιτούν έως και 11.000 χρόνια για το σχηματισμό τους._ Στα παράκτια οικοσυστήματα, έχουν καταγραφεί περισσότερα από 550 είδη φυκών, 120 είδη σφουγγαριών και χιλιάδες είδη ασπόνδυλων οργανισμών και ψαριών, που θα απαιτούσαν πολλές σελίδες για να τα περιγράψουμε._ Οι ανοιχτές θάλασσες στηρίζουν από τους σημαντικότερους στη Μεσόγειο, πληθυσμούς θαλάσσιων θηλαστικών,_ με 4 είδη δελφινιών, 2 είδη φαλαινών και το μεγαλύτερο εναπομείναντα στον κόσμο πληθυσμό Μεσογειακής φώκιας, ένα είδος που απειλείται με άμεση εξαφάνιση. 
 
*Τα παραπάνω συνθέτουν τη «μαγική εικόνα» του Αιγαίου, αλλά συνεχίζουν να υπάρχουν μόνο από... τύχη, δεδομένου ότι δεν έχει εφαρμοστεί κανένα μέτρο για την ουσιαστική διαχείριση ή προστασία τους.* Σε μία εποχή όπου όλες οι χώρες, ακόμα και οι λεγόμενες αναπτυσσόμενες, προσπαθούν να αναδειχθούν μέσα από την αειφόρο ανάπτυξη και τη προβολή του φυσικού τους πλούτου,_ η Ελλάδα όχι μόνο αγνοεί, αλλά και απειλεί με δραματική υποβάθμιση τα οικοσυστήματά της_. Είδη και ενδιαιτήματα που κατάφεραν να επιβιώσουν στο Αιγαίο για χιλιάδες χρόνια, σε ισσοροπία με τις ανθρώπινες κοινωνίες, μέσα στις τρεις τελευταίες μόνο δεκαετίες κινδυνεύουν με αφανισμό. Εξίσου όμως κινδυνεύουν και οι ανθρώπινες κοινωνίες των νησιωτικών και παράκτιων περιοχών, δεδομένου ότι η οικονομία τους εξαρτάται από τον τουρισμό και την αλιεία, και συνεπώς απειλείται από την καταστροφή των φυσικών πόρων. Ως άμεση συνέπεια παρατηρείται η μετανάστευση των κατοίκων σε αστικά κέντρα και η ερημοποίηση των νησιωτικών περιοχών. 

*Το Αιγαίο απειλείται*

_Είναι πραγματικά ανυσηχητικό το γεγονός ότι χρειάζεται ένα ναυάγιο ή μία ανθρώπινη και περιβαλλοντική τραγωδία, για να προκύψει ένας ουσιαστικός διάλογος των κρατικών αρχών, ΜΜΕ, επιστημόνων, φορέων και πολιτών, σε θέματα σχετικά με την προστασία των Ελληνικών θαλασσών._ Οι πολίτες και η πολιτεία οφείλουν να αναρωτηθούν, ποια θα πρέπει να είναι η έκταση της επόμενης καταστροφής που περιμένει το Αιγαίο, για να συνεχιστεί ο διάλογος και η ουσιαστική προσπάθεια προστασίας του. 
_Το πρόσφατο ναυάγιο της Σαντορίνης έδειξε την ανυπαρξία του κρατικού μηχανισμού και των θεσμών, για την αντιμετώπιση οποιουδήποτε σοβαρού θαλάσσιου ατυχήματος._ Δεν είμαστε σε θέση να αντιμετωπίσουμε ένα έκτακτο θαλάσσιο περιστατικό, το οποίο συμβαίνει κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας, με ιδανικές καιρικές συνθήκες, σε ένα λιμάνι με μεγάλη κίνηση, στην αρχή της τουριστικής περιόδου (όπου θεωρητικά ο κρατικός μηχανισμός είναι σε πλήρη ετοιμότητα). Τι θα συμβεί στην περίπτωση που θα υπάρξει ένα πραγματικά σοβαρό ατύχημα πετρελαιοφόρου, υπό δυσμενείς καιρικές συνθήκες, σε μία δυσπρόσιτη περιοχή;
_Πρέπει να τονίσουμε ότι το Αιγαίο διαπλέεται ετησίως από περισσότερα από 60.000 εμπορικά πλοία, εκ των οποίων τα 6.000 είναι πετρελαιοφόρα που μεταφέρουν από 100.000 - 200.000 τόνους βαριά πετρελαιοειδή. (Ενδεικτικά να αναφέρουμε ότι στο ατύχημα του Exon Valdez το 1989 στην Αλάσκα, διέφυγε μία σχετικά μικρή ποσότητα πετρελαίου από το συνολικό φορτίο του πλοίου - περίπου 25.000 τόνοι- καταστρέφοντας όμως μία περιοχή αντίστοιχη του Αιγαίου σε έκταση. Σήμερα, έπειτα από 18 χρόνια τα οικοσυστήματα της περιοχής παρουσιάζουν την ίδια εικόνα καταστροφής )._

*Μέτρα Προστασίας - Διαχείρισης*


_Παρόλες τις ιδιαιτερότητες του Αιγαίου Πελάγους και την προγραμματιζόμενη τεράστια αύξηση κίνησης πετρελαιοφόρων σε αυτό, που θα επακολουθήσει έπειτα από τη λειτουργία του αγωγού Μπουργκάς - Αλεξανδρούπολη, η προστασία του είναι εφικτή_. Είναι δεδομένο διεθνώς, σε πορθμούς, θάλασσες και ποταμούς με πυκνή και συνεχόμενη κίνηση πλοίων, τα περιστατικά ατυχήματος να είναι ελάχιστα και χωρίς σοβαρές περιβαλλοντικές συνέπειες. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι όταν υφίστανται και τηρούνται αυστηρές μέθοδοι για τον έλεγχο της διέλευσης εμπορικών πλοίων, ελαχιστοποιείται η πιθανότητα ατυχήματος. 
*Τέτοια μέτρα θα μπορούσαν να βρουν εφαρμογή στο Αιγαίο εάν χαρακτηριζόταν ως Ιδιαιτέρως Ευαίσθητη Θαλάσσια Περιοχή, έτσι ώστε να μπορέσουν να ισχύσουν τα παρακάτω μέτρα:*
- *Συνεχής και ουσιαστικός έλεγχος μέσω ηλεκτρονικών συστημάτων* (VTS -Vessel Tracking System, AIS - Automatic Identification System, VMS - Vessel Monitoring System, Clean Sea Net, παράκτιων ραντάρ, κ.α.).
- *Εφαρμογή ζωνών διαχωρισμού κυκλοφορίας*
- *Δειγματοληψία λυμάτων από όλα τα διερχόμενα εμπορικά πλοία*, κατά την είσοδό τους στους διαδρόμους θαλάσσιας κυκλοφορίας, έτσι ώστε να μπορεί να εντοπίζεται η εσκεμμένη λειτουργική ρύπανση ρουτίνας, που παρατηρείται καθημερινά στο Αιγαίο.
- *Δημιουργία Δικτύου Ρυμουλκών άμεσης ετοιμότητας*, σε όλη την έκταση του Αιγαίου (στην περίπτωση του ναυαγίου της Σαντορίνης, χρειάστηκαν 15 ώρες για να προσεγγίσει το ταχύτερο και κοντινότερο διασωστικό ρυμουλκό).
- *Σύστημα πλοήγησης από πιλότους* (έμπειρους καπετάνιους), οι οποίοι θα αναλαμβάνουν χρέη όταν υπάρχει έκτακτη ανάγκη. 
- *Δημιουργία Δικτύου Λιμένων Καταφυγής*, σε συγκεκριμένα σημεία του Αιγαίου, όπου θα μπορούν να οδηγούνται πλοία που βρίσκονται σε έκτακτη ανάγκη, δίνοντας τη δυνατότητα να περιοριστεί η επαπειλούμενη ρύπανση. (Στην περίπτωση του ναυαγίου του Prestige, έαν ακουγόταν η έκκληση του Έλληνα καπετάνιου, να ρυμουλκηθεί το πλοίο στο κοντινότερο λιμάνι ή σημείο καταφυγής, η ρύπανση θα μπορούσε να ελεγχθεί, και θα είχε αποφευχθεί η οικολογική καταστροφή). 
- *Αυστηρές προδιαγραφές πλοίων*, προϋποθέτοντας την ύπαρξη διπλών τοιχωμάτων, και εξέταση των μητρώων των πλοίων όπου καταγράφονται περιστατικά ρύπανσης, ή μηχανικών βλαβών.
- *Δημιουργία εθελοντικού δικτύου πολιτών*, κατάλληλα εκπαιδευμένων, ώστε να μπορούν να συμβάλλουν στην διαδικασία αποκατάστασης. (Στην περίπτωση του ναυαγίου του Prestige, κανένα μέσο δεν ήταν τόσο αποτελεσματικό για τον καθαρισμό των ακτών, όσο η συμμετοχή των εθελοντών). 

Πηγή : www.archipelago.gr (Δράση για την προστασία του Αιγαίου)

----------


## marina

*Arsenic geochemistry in sediments near the Athens sewage outfall*
Angelidis, M.O.Grimanis, A.P., - 1987*Effects of the pollution in marine fouling communities*
Vamvakas, K.N. , Greek/U.S. Working Conference on Oceanography related to Environmental Problems, (1st :, 1980 July 7-11 :, Aigina, Greece) - September 1980*Influence of metropolitan waste on the concentration of chlorinated hydrocarbons and metals in striped mullet*
Voutsinou-Taliadouri, F.G.Satsmatzis, I., - 1982*Greek swordfish fishery:some trends in the size composition of the catches*
Tserpes, G.Peristeraki, P., Tsimenidis, N., - 1993*Beachrock at Limani Chersonisos, Crete*
Boekschoten, G.J. - Januari 1962*Η** ποιότητα** των** υλικών** εκβάθυνσης** περιοχής** του** Κεντρικού** Λιμένα** Πειραιώς** :Τεχνική** έκθεση** για** λογαριασμό** του** ΟΛΠ*
Katsiki, A.-V. , National Centre for Marine Research, Institute of Oceanography, Ag. Kosmas, GR-166 04 Elliniko, Athina, Greece - Μάϊος 1996 *Harbour meiofaunal communities and organic enrichment effects*
Papadopoulou, K.-NKarakasis, I., Otegui, A., - 1998*Analysis of meiobenthic community structure in relation to pollution and disturbance in Iraklion Harbour, Greece*
Lampadariou, N.Austen, M.C., Robertson, N., Vlachonis, G., - 1997*Προκαταρκτική** μελέτη** των** μειοπανιδικών** κοινοτήτων** του** λιμένος** Ηρακλείου** και** των** επιπτώσεων** της** οργανικής** ρύπανσης*
Otegui, A.Papadopoulou, K.-N, Karakasis, I., , Hellenic Symposium on Oceanography and Fisheries, (4th :, 1993 Apr. 26-29 :, Rodos, Greece) - 1993*Προκαταρκτική** μελέτη** της** περιβαλλοντικής** κατάστασης** του** λιμανιού** του** Ηρακλείου*
Karakasis, I.Papadopoulou, K.-N, Dafnomili, E., Plaiti, W., Wilkinson, M., , Hellenic Symposium on Oceanography and Fisheries, (4th :, 1993 Apr. 26-29 :, Rodos, Greece) - 1993*Concentration levels of antifouling booster biocides in water and sediments of various Greek marinas and ports.*
Almpanis, T.A.Konstantinou, I.K., Sakkas, V.A., Lampropoulou, D.A., , International Conference on Environmental Science and Technology, (7th :, 2001 :, Ermoupolis, Syros, Greece) - 2001*Zinc speciation in the Elefsis Gulf and Piraeus. The role of the green algae Ulva rigida*
Karavoltsos, S.C.Dasenakis, M., Skoullos, M.I., , International Conference on Environmental Science and Technology, (7th :, 2001 :, Ermoupolis, Syros, Greece) - 2001*Ποιότητα των υλικών εκσκαφής από την κατασκευή υπόγειου σταθμού αυτοκινήτων στο χώρο έμπροσθεν του εκθεσιακού κέντρου του Ο.Λ.Π. :Ειδική Περιβαλλοντική Μελέτη* 
Kapsimalis, V. , National Centre for Marine Research - 2003*Accelerated sea level rise and coastal vulnerability in the Hersonissos coastal region (Crete, Greece)*
Doukakis, E. - 2004*Metal partitioning in Piraeus port sediments*
Sakellariadou, F.Charalampidis, L., Dasenakis, M., , Rapport du Congress de la CIESM, (36e:, 2001:, Monte-Carlo, Monaco) - 2001

----------


## marina

http://solar.ath.hcmr.gr/cgi-bin-EL/...%F3%E7&hits=10

http://solar.ath.hcmr.gr/cgi-bin-EL/....egw/1+0+11+20

Τα ακόλουθα links μπορούν να σας βοηθήσουν να ανοίξετε τα papers που έχω ανεβάσει πιο πάνω σε περίπτωση που δεν ανοίγουν από μόνα τους.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

*Το καθαρότερο πλοίο.*




> Μια πετρελαιοφόρος φορτηγίδα η οποία αυτή τη στιγμή εκτελεί δοκιμαστικά δρομολόγια στα λιμάνια του Ρότερνταμ και της Αμβέρσας ίσως αποτελέσει το πλοίο τού αύριο για τις χώρες της Ευρωπαϊκής Ενωσης. Η φορτηγίδα «Victoria» της ΒΡ υπέστη ειδικές μετατροπές στο πλαίσιο του προγράμματος Cleanest Ship για τη δημιουργία καθαρότερων πλοίων. Το πρόγραμμα υποστηρίζεται τεχνικά από την Creating, μια σύμπραξη 27 ευρωπαϊκών ομίλων και εταιρειών, και την ΒΡ. Στόχος του είναι να αποδείξει ότι η ευρωπαϊκή ναυτιλία μπορεί να γίνει «καθαρότερη» και λιγότερο επιβαρυντική για το περιβάλλον. 
> Στην «καρδιά» των τεχνικών που εφαρμόζονται στο «καθαρότερο πλοίο» για την εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας και τη μείωση των εκπομπών αερίων του θερμοκηπίου βρίσκεται το σύστημα Advising Tempomaat (ΑΤΜ), το οποίο έχει αναπτυχθεί από την ολλανδική Techno Fysica. Ενα πρόγραμμα στον ηλεκτρονικό υπολογιστή του πλοίου υποδεικνύει στον κυβερνήτη τον πιο οικονομικό συνδυασμό πορείας και ταχύτητας ώστε να φθάσει στον προορισμό του στην ώρα του με τη χρήση όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερων καυσίμων και με μικρότερες εκπομπές ρύπων. 
> Επιπλέον το πλοίο χρησιμοποιεί καύσιμα μικρότερης περιεκτικότητας σε θείο - ανάλογα με αυτά των αυτοκινήτων - και το σύστημα Nauticlean S της ελβετικής Hug Engineering. Αυτό περιλαμβάνει ένα φίλτρο αιθάλης (ΡΜ) και έναν καταλύτη επιλεκτικής καταλυτικής μείωσης (SCR) στον ίδιο αντιδραστήρα. Η επιλεκτική καταλυτική μείωση εξουδετερώνει τα οξείδια του αζώτου (ΝΟΧ) εισάγοντας έναν καταλυτικό παράγοντα - στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, αμμωνία - στα εκπεμπόμενα αέρια. Οι επιδόσεις του «Victoria», το οποίο εγκαινιάστηκε τον περασμένο Νοέμβριο στο Ρότερνταμ, καταγράφονται σε μόνιμη βάση από τους ειδικούς. Οι ως τώρα μετρήσεις δείχνουν ότι μπορεί να εξασφαλίσει εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας και μείωση των εκπομπών διοξειδίου του άνθρακα κατά 10%, ενώ οι εκπομπές σωματιδίων, διοξειδίου του θείου και οξειδίων του αζώτου μπορούν να μειωθούν κατά 90%-99%. Την περασμένη Πέμπτη το πλοίο επισκέφθηκε το λιμάνι των Βρυξελλών για μια επίδειξη στους αρμοδίους της Ευρωπαϊκής Ενωσης.


Πηγή : *ΤΟ ΒΗΜΑ online* 2-3-2008

----------


## marina

Από το 2002 έχουν εκδοθεί οι κοινοτικές οδηγίες για την πρόληψη από τη μόλυνση των πλοίων στους θαλάσσιους δρόμους, όπως αυτή παρουσιάζεται στο ακόλουθο link, http://europa.eu/scadplus/leg/en/lvb/l24270.htm. Παρόλα αυτά όμως το πρόβλημα συνεχίζεται με αποτέλεσμα από το 2005 να ληφθούν μέτρα από την ΕΕ τα οποία οδηγούν σε εισαγωγή ποινικών κυρώσεων. Σύμφωνα με το link http://europa.eu/scadplus/leg/en/lvb/l24123.htm η τελική ημερομηνία αντιμετάθεσης των χωρών μελών ήταν η 1η Μαρτίου 2007.

----------


## marina

*Μέθοδοι Καταπολέμησης Ρύπανσης*


 Είναι σαφές ότι η απόφαση για τη μέθοδο που θα επιλεγεί για την καταπολέμηση μιας πετρελαιοκηλίδας, εξαρτάται από συγκεκριμένους παράγοντες όπως: 
Την ποιότητα και το είδος της ρυπογόνου ουσίας 
Την απόσταση από τις ακτές και τον κίνδυνο προσβολής ευαίσθητων περιοχών. 
Τις επικρατούσες και αναμενόμενες καιρικές συνθήκες. 
Την διαθεσιμότητα εξοπλισμού καταπολέμησης. 
Τον χρόνο εντοπισμού της ρύπανσης. 
Οι κύριες μέθοδοι καταπολέμησης της ρύπανσης, που μπορεί να επιλεγούν λαμβάνοντας υπόψη τους παρακάτω παράγοντες όπως: 
Ο *εγκλωβισμός* της κηλίδας, με πλωτά φράγματα και η περισυλλογή του πετρελαίου με μηχανικά μέσα. 
Η *τοποθέτηση πλωτών φραγμάτων* για την αποτροπή προσβολής ευαίσθητων θαλάσσιων περιοχών και ακτών. 
Η χρήση *χημικών διασκορπιστικών ουσιών* (ΧΔΟ). 
Η *μηχανική διασπορά* της κηλίδας, σε περιπτώσεις που δεν απαιτείται καταπολέμηση. 
Η *φυσική αυτοδιάλυση* της κηλίδας, σε περιπτώσεις που δεν απαιτείται επέμβαση. 
Ο *καθαρισμός* της ρυπανθείσας ακτογραμμής με διάφορα μηχανικά ή χειρωνακτικά μέσα. 

 Το Ελληνικό Σχέδιο Έκτακτης Ανάγκης καθορίζει ότι η μηχανική ανάκτηση πετρελαίου είναι η πρωταρχική μέθοδος αντιμετώπισης σε παράκτιες περιοχές. Η χρήση ΧΔΟ επιτρέπεται μόνο στην ανοιχτή θάλασσα εκτός περίκλειστων και ευαίσθητων θαλάσσιων περιοχών, όταν η μηχανική ανάκτηση πετρελαίου είναι αδύνατη λόγω των επικρατουσών καιρικών συνθηκών. Μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν μόνο προϊόντα εγκεκριμένα από το Γενικό Χημείο του Κράτους και Εθνικό Κέντρο Θαλασσίων Ερευνών. Τα στερεοποιημένα πετρελαιοειδή και τα επιπλέοντα απορρίματα διατίθενται σε εγκεκριμένους χερσαίους χώρους. 
*ΥΕΝ/ΔΠΘΠ*

----------


## Leo

Από το περιοδικό HELMEPA NAVIGATOR

1. Αναθεώρηση απαιτήσεων στα Παραρτήματα I και VI της MARPOL από την Υπο-Επιτροπή DE.
2. Αποτελέσματα της Επικεντρωμένης Εκστρατείας Επιθεωρήσεων (CIC) για τον Κώδικα ISM.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πραγματικά ενδιαφέροντα και τα τρία άρθρα (για τα σεντινόνερα, για τις εκπομπές καυσαερίων και για τις επιθεωρήσεις)

----------


## marina

Αντικειμενικός σκοπός του Εθνικού Σχεδίου Πρόληψης και Καταπολέμησης της Ρύπανσης, είναι η προετοιμασία και η οργάνωση όλων των απαραίτητων ενεργειών, καθώς και ο καθορισμός του τρόπου ενεργοποίησης των εμπλεκόμενων Κρατικών και Ιδιωτικών Φορέων σε όλη την Ελληνική Επικράτεια, ώστε σε περίπτωση περιστατικού
ρύπανσης ή άμεσου κινδύνου πρόκλησης ρύπανσης της θάλασσας ή των ακτών, να αναληφθούν έγκαιρα και συντονισμένα οι απαραίτητες ενέργειες για την εξουδετέρωση των δυσμενών επιπτώσεων στο θαλάσσιο περιβάλλον και την προστασία των συμφερόντων των κατοίκων και του κοινωνικού συνόλου.

Η επίτευξη των στόχων μας διασφαλίζεται με τις παρακάτω δραστηριότητες:

*Πρόληψη της ρύπανσης* που επιτυγχάνεται με:
1. Τη διενέργεια προληπτικών ελέγχων και επιθεωρήσεων των χερσαίων εγκαταστάσεων ανά την επικράτεια (βιομηχανίες, ναυπηγεία, διυλιστήρια κ.λ.π.) σε συνεργασία με τις αρμόδιες Νομαρχιακές Υπηρεσίες.
2. Τη διενέργεια ελέγχων ή επιθεωρήσεων των πλοίων (Ελληνικών ή υπό ξένη σημαία) που διαπλέουν τις ελληνικές θάλασσες και καταπλέουν στα λιμάνια μας.
3. Την εκπαίδευση του προσωπικού των κεντρικών Υπηρεσιών του Υ.Ε.Ν και των Λιμενικών Αρχών, αλλά και των χερσαίων εγκαταστάσεων, ώστε να μπορούν να αντιμετωπίζουν έγκαιρα, συντονισμένα και αποτελεσματικά οποιοδήποτε περιστατικό ρύπανσης.
4. Την εκτέλεση ασκήσεων, ώστε να ελέγχεται η ετοιμότητα του προσωπικού και η εκπαίδευση τους στη χρήση των μέσων καταπολέμησης.
5. Την κατάρτιση και εφαρμογή Τοπικού Σχεδίου Πρόληψης και Καταπολέμησης της Ρύπανσης, σε κάθε Λιμενική Αρχή, στο οποίο να λαμβάνονται υπόψη οι τοπικές συνθήκες, οι περιβαλλοντικά ευαίσθητες περιοχές και οι δραστηριότητες που αναπτύσσονται στην περιοχή.
6. Την κατασκευή και λειτουργία ευκολιών υποδοχής για την παραλαβή των κάθε είδους απορριμμάτων και καταλοίπων των πλοίων, σε όλα τα λιμάνια της Χώρας.
7. Την συνεχή προσπάθεια εκσυγχρονισμού των διατιθέμενων μέσων και υλικών καταπολέμησης της ρύπανσης.

*Προστασία των ευαίσθητων περιοχών και των προστατευομένων θαλάσσιων ειδών*:
Έχουν ληφθεί κατάλληλα νομοθετικά μέτρα για το χαρακτηρισμό και την προστασία των θαλάσσιων περιοχών στις οποίες διαβιούν, αναπαράγονται ή καταφεύγουν σπάνια θαλάσσια είδη (π.χ. φώκια Monachus Monachus, χελώνα Caretta Caretta), ή των περιοχών που αποτελούν σημαντικούς υγροβιότοπους αναπαραγωγής ή καταφύγια ζωικών ειδών.

*Διαμόρφωση κοινής γνώμης*:
Η διαμόρφωση μιας &#171;νέας&#187;, φιλικής προς το περιβάλλον, άποψης της κοινής γνώμης και η ευαισθητοποίηση των νέων, ώστε να υιοθετηθεί μια &#171;συμπεριφορά σεβασμού&#187; απέναντι στο θαλάσσιο περιβάλλον και να επιτευχθεί η συνειδητή συμμετοχή όλων στη προσπάθεια διαφύλαξης και προστασίας.
*Αμεση καταπολέμηση των περιστατικών* που επιτυγχάνεται με:
1. Την άμεση ενεργοποίηση και εφαρμογή του υφιστάμενου Τοπικού ή Εθνικού Σχεδίου Έκτακτης Ανάγκης και την εκμετάλλευση όλων των διατιθέμενων μέσων και εξοπλισμού.
2. Την χρήση επιστημονικών και "φιλικών" προς το περιβάλλον μεθόδων καταπολέμησης της ρύπανσης της θάλασσας και των ακτών.
*ΥΕΝ/ΔΠΘΠ *

----------


## marina

*Διεθνής Νομοθεσία* 
1. Δ.Σ. CLC 1992: Για την αστική ευθύνη του πλοιοκτήτη, συνέπεια ζημιών ρύπανσης από πετρέλαιο. 
2. Δ.Σ. Βαρκελώνη 1976: Για την προστασία της Μεσογείου Θαλάσσης από την ρύπανση. 
3. Δ.Σ. Λονδίνου 1972: Για την πρόληψη της ρύπανσης της θάλασσας από τα πλοία. 
4. Δ.Σ. MARPOL 73/78: Για την πρόληψη της ρύπανσης από τα πλοία. 
5. Παράρτημα VI της Δ.Σ. MARPOL 73/78: Για την πρόληψη της Ατμοσφαιρικής Ρύπανσης από πλοία ( Air Pollution ANNEX ). 
6. Δ.Σ. Κεφαλαίου 1992: Για την ίδρυση διεθνούς κεφαλαίου για την αποζημίωση ζημιών ρύπανσης από πετρέλαιο. 
7. Δ.Σ. "OPRC 1990": Για την ετοιμότητα, συνεργασία και αντιμετώπιση της ρύπανσης της θάλασσας από πετρέλαιο. 
8. Δ.Σ. "OPRC - HNS" 2000: Για την ετοιμότητα, συνεργασία και αντιμετώπιση περιστατικών ρύπανσης της θάλασσας από επικίνδυνες και επιβλαβείς ουσίες. 
9. Διμερής Συμφωνία Ελλάδος Ιταλίας 1978: Περί προστασίας του Ιονίου Πελάγους. 
10. Κανονισμοί & Οδηγίες της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης ( EU ) που αναφέρονται στο θαλάσσιο περιβάλλον. 
*Εθνική Νομοθεσία* 
1. Ν.Δ. 187/73: Κώδικας Δημοσίου Ναυτικού Δικαίου. 
2. Π.Δ. 55/98: Για την προστασία του θαλασσίου περιβάλλοντος (Ν.743/77) 
3. Ν. 1650/86: Για την προστασία του περιβάλλοντος. 
4. Π.Δ. 11/2002: Εθνικό Σχέδιο Έκτακτης Ανάγκης για την αντιμετώπιση περιστατικών ρύπανσης από πετρέλαιο και άλλες επιβλαβείς ουσίες. 
5. Ε 1β/221/1965 Υγειονομική Διάταξη. 
6. Νομαρχιακές Αποφάσεις. 
7. Κανονισμοί Λιμένα. 
8. Αριθ. Υ.Α. 2411.1/07/03/ΦΕΚ Β' 850/27-06-2003 - Oδηγίες / διαδικασίες για την αντιμετώπιση περιστατικών πλοίων που βρίσκονται σε κατάσταση ανάγκης ή κινδύνου σύμφωνα με τις απαιτήσεις του άρθρου 20 της Οδηγίας 2002/ 59 ορισμός περιοχών καταφυγής?. 
*Κυρώσεις* 
Σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις των ανωτέρω νόμων, οι υπαίτιοι ρύπανσης της θάλασσας και των ακτών τιμωρούνται ποινικά και διοικητικά ενώ οι Έλληνες ναυτικοί τιμωρούνται επιπρόσθετα και πειθαρχικά. 
1. Ποινικές Κυρώσεις: Από τα αρμόδια Ποινικά Δικαστήρια (φυλάκιση από 10 ημέρες μέχρι 5 χρόνια). 
2. Διοικητικές Κυρώσεις: Από τις Λιμενικές Αρχές επιβάλλεται πρόστιμο μέχρι 58.694 ευρώ και σε σοβαρά περιστατικά από τον Υπουργό Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας μέχρι 1.173.881 ευρώ. Όταν η ρύπανση προκαλείται από μία εγκατάσταση ξηράς, η δικαιοδοσία για επιβολή κυρώσεων μέχρι 120.000 ευρώ ανήκει στον οικείο Νομάρχη και σε σοβαρά ποεριστατικά επιβάλλεται πρόστιμο μέχρι 733.676 ευρώ από τον Υπουργό ΠΕΧΩΔΕ και κατά περίπτωση συναρμόδιο Υπουργό. 
3. Πειθαρχικές Κυρώσεις: Από το Πειθαρχικό Συμβούλιο Εμπορικού Ναυτικού (ΠΣΕΝ) και περιλαμβάνουν την προσωρινή ή οριστική στέρηση του ναυτικού επαγγέλματος. 
4. Αστική Ευθύνη: Στην Ελλάδα έχει εφαρμογή η διεθνώς αποδεκτή Αρχή ?ο ρυπαίνων πληρώνει?. 
***οι κυρώσεις όταν συντρέχούν οι νόμιμες προϋποθέσεις επιβάλλονται αθροιστικά από εντελώς ανεξάρτητα όργανα.

----------


## Baggeliq

Απορρύπανση των υδάτων
*ΛΙΜΕΝΙΚΟ ΣΩΜΑ - Η ΑΣΠΙΔΑ ΤΗΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΑΣ ΖΩΗΣ*
Η ρύπανση του υγρού στοιχείου που προκαλεί ο ανθρώπινος παράγοντας, αποτελεί έναν πολύ μεγάλο κίνδυνο όχι μόνο για την Ελλάδα αλλά και για ολόκληρο τον πλανήτη. Η Ελλάδα, μια θαλασσινή χώρα, με τεράστια ακτογραμμή και πλήθος νησιών, έχει ευαισθητοποιηθεί εδώ και πολλά χρόνια δίνοντας τη δική της μάχη, ενάντια στη ρύπανση των θαλασσών. Όλοι οι Έλληνες πολίτες, γνωρίζουν καλά τη σημασία που έχει για το μέλλον και την ευημερία της Ελλάδος, η προστασία και η διαφύλαξη του θαλάσσιου περιβάλλοντος.
Το Υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας είναι ο αρμόδιος φορέας που ασχολείται με την πρόληψη της ρύπανσης της θάλασσας και των ακτών της χώρας μας και ειδικότερα των περιστατικών ρύπανσης που μπορούν να θέσουν σε κίνδυνο τα συμφέροντα των κατοίκων ή του ευρύτερου κοινωνικού συνόλου. Για να αντιμετωπιστεί αποτελεσματικότερα το πρόβλημα της ρύπανσης της θάλασσας, το 1972, συστήθηκε από το Υ.Ε.Ν. η Διεύθυνση Προστασίας Θαλάσσιου Περιβάλλοντος (ΔΠΘΠ) που είναι αρμόδια για: - Την επικύρωση των Διεθνών Συμβάσεων που αφορούν στην προστασία του θαλάσσιου περιβάλλοντος - Την καθημερινή επιτήρηση των ακτών και των θαλάσσιων ζωνών ναυσιπλοΐας - Την εφαρμογή της νομοθεσίας για την πρόληψη της ρύπανσης - Την καταπολέμηση, παρακολούθηση και συντονισμό των εργασιών αντιμετώπισης των περιστατικών ρύπανσης - Την παροχή βοήθειας σε ξένες χώρες που αντιμετωπίζουν προβλήματα θαλάσσιας ρύπανσης - Τη σωστή ενημέρωση των πολιτών πάνω σε θέματα προστασίας του θαλάσσιου περιβάλλοντος - Τη διερεύνηση κάθε περιστατικού ρύπανσης της θάλασσας ή των ακτών από πλοία ή πηγές ξηράς, καθώς και της επιβολής των προβλεπόμενων κυρώσεων στους παραβάτες.
Η ύπαρξη κατάλληλης προετοιμασίας αποτελεί ουσιαστική προϋπόθεση για την ταχεία και αποτελεσματική επέμβαση και την ελαχιστοποίηση του χρόνου αντίδρασης, που είναι και ο κυριότερος παράγοντας που επιδρά στην αντιμετώπιση του περιστατικού και στη μείωση των δυσμενών συνεπειών του. Για τη γρήγορη αντιμετώπιση κάθε περιστατικού ρύπανσης του θαλάσσιου οικοσυστήματος, έχουν ιδρυθεί οι Περιφερειακοί Σταθμοί Καταπολέμησης της Ρύπανσης (ΠΣΚΡ) που βρίσκονται στα παρακάτω λιμάνια της χώρας: Πειραιά, Σύρο, Πάτρα, Νεάπολη Βοιών, Ελευσίνα, Βόλο, Θεσσαλονίκη, Πύλο, Καβάλα, Ίσθμια, Χανιά, Αλεξανδρούπολη, Λήμνο, Χίο και Ρόδο. 

*ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΚΑΤΑΠΟΛΕΜΗΣΗΣ ΡΥΠΑΝΣΗΣ*
Τα πλωτά και χερσαία μέσα που διαθέτει το Λιμενικό Σώμα για την επιτήρηση των Ελληνικών θαλασσών και ακτών, αριθμούν σε 160 περιπολικά σκάφη και σε 300 περιπολικά οχήματα. Το λιμενικό σώμα διαθέτει επίσης 4 αεροσκάφη επιτήρησης (δύο τύπου SOCATA TB20 και δύο τύπου CESNA 172), που επανδρώνονται με Αξιωματικούς του Λ.Σ.. Εναέρια επιτήρηση των ακτών και της θάλασσας εκτελείται σε καθημερινή βάση και από τους κυβερνήτες των αεροσκαφών της Πολιτικής Αεροπορίας καθώς και από τους χειριστές των αεροσκαφών και των ελικοπτέρων των Ενόπλων Δυνάμεων.
Για την καταπολέμηση της ρύπανσης της θάλασσας από πετρέλαιο, η ΔΠΘΠ έχει εφοδιάσει τις Λιμενικές αρχές και τους Περιφερειακούς Σταθμούς καταπολέμησης της ρύπανσης με σύγχρονα μέσα και εξοπλισμό. Η κεντρική αποθήκη υλικών απορρύπανσης του Υ.Ε.Ν. βρίσκεται στην Ελευσίνα, αλλά υπάρχουν και άλλες αποθήκες στους Περιφερειακούς σταθμούς. Οι αποθήκες εξοπλισμού περιλαμβάνουν: πλωτά φράγματα, χημικά διασκορπιστικά, φορητές συσκευές εκτόξευσης χημικών διασκορπιστικών, συσκευές περισυλλογής πετρελαίου καθώς και δεξαμενές εναπόθεσης του πετρελαίου. 
Ο εξοπλισμός και τα μέσα καταπολέμησης βρίσκονται πάντοτε σε άμεση ετοιμότητα και ανάλογα με την περίπτωση και το μέγεθος της ρύπανσης, αποστέλλονται στο χώρο του συμβάντος.

*ΜΕΘΟΔΟΙ ΚΑΤΑΠΟΛΕΜΗΣΗΣ ΚΗΛΙΔΩΝ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΤΡΕΛΑΙΟΕΙΔΗ*
Το πετρέλαιο αποτελεί τη μεγαλύτερη απειλή για τη θαλάσσια ζωή. Σε περίπτωση που έχουμε πετρελαιοκηλίδα, ο καθαρισμός της θαλάσσιας και της παράλιας περιοχής θα πρέπει να γίνει με ιδιαίτερη μεθοδικότητα και προσοχή. Η απόφαση για τη μέθοδο που θα επιλεγεί για την καταπολέμηση μιας πετρελαιοκηλίδας, εξαρτάται από συγκεκριμένους παράγοντες όπως: - Την ποσότητα και το είδος της ρυπογόνου ουσίας - Την απόσταση από τις ακτές και τον κίνδυνο προσβολής ευαίσθητων περιοχών - Τις επικρατούσες και αναμενόμενες καιρικές συνθήκες - Τη διαθεσιμότητα του εξοπλισμού καταπολέμησης των ρυπογόνων ουσιών και τέλος - Το χρόνο εντοπισμού της ρύπανσης
Όταν έχουμε μια δύσκολη και επικίνδυνη κατάσταση, οι κύριες μέθοδοι καταπολέμησης της ρύπανσης είναι: - Ο εγκλωβισμός της κηλίδας, με πλωτά φράγματα και η περισυλλογή του πετρελαίου με μηχανικά μέσα - Η τοποθέτηση πλωτών φραγμάτων για την αποτροπή προσβολής ευαίσθητων θαλάσσιων περιοχών και ακτών - Η χρήση χημικών διασκορπιστικών ουσιών, οι οποίες επιτρέπονται μόνο στην ανοικτή θάλασσα - Η μηχανική διασπορά της κηλίδας, σε περιπτώσεις που δεν απαιτείται η καταπολέμηση της - Η φυσική αυτοδιάλυση της κηλίδας, σε περιπτώσεις που δεν απαιτείται άμεση επέμβαση και τέλος - Ο καθαρισμός της ρυπανθείσας ακτογραμμής με διάφορα χειρωνακτικά ή μηχανικά μέσα 
Μόλις η διαδικασία καθαρισμού της θαλάσσιας και της παράλιας περιοχής ολοκληρωθεί, τα στερεοποιημένα πετρελαιοειδή και τα επιπλέοντα απορρίμματα, μεταφέρονται και διατίθενται σε εγκεκριμένους χερσαίους χώρους.

*ΝΟΜΟΘΕΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΥΡΩΣΕΙΣ*
Η χώρα μας συμμετέχοντας στην προσπάθεια αντιμετώπισης του οξύτατου προβλήματος της θαλάσσιας ρύπανσης, έχει υιοθετήσει και επικυρώσει τις Διεθνείς Συμβάσεις που αφορούν στην προστασία της θάλασσας. Συγχρόνως, διαθέτει μια από τις αυστηρότερες εθνικές νομοθεσίες, όσον αφορά στην πρόληψη και την καταπολέμηση της θαλάσσιας ρύπανσης. 
Στην Ελλάδα, έχει εφαρμογή η διεθνώς αποδεκτή αρχή "ο ρυπαίνων πληρώνει", γι' αυτό και οι υπαίτιοι που προκαλούν μόλυνση της θάλασσας και των ακτών τιμωρούνται ποινικά και διοικητικά, ενώ οι Έλληνες ναυτικοί τιμωρούνται επιπρόσθετα και πειθαρχικά. Οι ποινικές κυρώσεις που επιβάλλονται από τα αρμόδια ποινικά δικαστήρια κυμαίνονται από φυλάκιση 10 ημερών μέχρι 5 χρόνια, ανάλογα πάντα με τη σοβαρότητα της υπόθεσης. Όσον αφορά τις Διοικητικές κυρώσεις, από τις Λιμενικές Αρχές επιβάλλεται πρόστιμο μέχρι 5.000.000 δρχ. και σε πολύ σοβαρά περιστατικά ο Υπουργός Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας μπορεί να επιβάλλει και πρόστιμο που μπορεί να φτάσει και τα 250.000.000 δρχ. 
Όταν η ρύπανση προκαλείται από μια εγκατάσταση ξηράς, η δικαιοδοσία για την επιβολή κυρώσεων ανήκει στο Νομάρχη όπου μπορεί να επιβάλλει πρόστιμο της τάξεως των 10.000.000 δρχ., ενώ σε πολύ σοβαρές περιπτώσεις μπορεί να επιβληθεί πρόστιμο από τον Υπουργό ΠΕΧΩΔΕ που μπορεί να αγγίξει και τα 100.000.000 δρχ. Τέλος, από το Πειθαρχικό Συμβούλιο του Εμπορικού Ναυτικού (ΠΣΕΝ), μπορεί να επιβληθεί στον υπαίτιο ναυτικό, προσωρινή ή οριστική στέρηση του ναυτικού επαγγέλματος.
Είναι πλέον καιρός να καταλάβουμε όλοι, ότι τα "δώρα" της φύσης δεν είναι ανεξάντλητα, γι' αυτό αντί να τα καταστρέφουμε, είναι καθήκον μας να τα διατηρούμε για να τα απολαμβάνουμε.



πηγη ! http://www.thalassa.gr/2002/to/gr/index.html
 Έχει πολύ καλά Αθρα αν θέλετε να το δείτε

----------


## Baggeliq

Δείτε αν θέλετε αυτό Διαδικτυακό τόπο είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον για όσους θέλουν να γίνουν εθελοντές της προστασίας του θαλασσίου περιβάλλοντος καθώς και αυτά που αφορούν την ασφαλή ναυσιπλοΐα.

http://www.ethelontismos.gr/progr_066.html

----------


## koutz

gvaggelas πολύ ενδιαφέροντα τα άρθρα σας! 
Εάν κάποιος έχει papers που να αφορούν χημικά συστατικά αποβλήτων(εκτός του πετρελαίου) που προκαλούν θαλάσσια μόλυνση, θα παρακαλούσα να μας τα μεταφέρει στο θέμα εδώ για να ενημερωθούμε και οι υπόλοιποι. ευχαριστώ θερμά!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

*Ε.Ε.: Σχέδιο ψηφίσματος για ατμοσφαιρική ρύπανση από πλοία.*




> Ο γνωστός μας εισηγητής του Ευρωκοινοβουλίου, για ζητήματα ναυτιλίας, Willi Piecyk, ετοιμάζεται να προτείνει για υιοθέτηση από την ΕΕ ψήφισμα που θα αντιμετωπίζει το θέμα της ατμοσφαιρικής ρύπανσης από τα πλοία κατά τρόπο ιδιαίτερα ριζοσπαστικό. Τα μέτρα αυτά είναι επί του παρόντος έξι και συνοπτικά έχουν ως εξής:
> 
> • Ενσωμάτωση της ναυτιλίας στο σύστημα εμπορίας ρύπων που ισχύει και για άλλες δραστηριότητες προς υλοποίηση της μείωσης των αερίων του θερμοκηπίου στο μισό μέχρι το 2050..
> • Προδιαγραφές για εκπομπές ΝΟx (μονοξειδίου του αζώτου) για καταπλέοντα πλοία σε κοινοτικούς λιμένες.
> • Χαρακτηρισμός της Μεσογείου και του βορείου Ατλαντικοώ ως Ειδικές Περιοχές, σε σχέση με τα οξείδια του θείου ,με παράλληλη μείωση του μεγίστου ποσοστού του θείου στα καύσιμα των επιβατικών πλοίων από 1,5% σε 0,5%.
> • Αυξημένα τέλη προσέγγισης κοινοτικών λιμανιών και διέλευσης διωρύγων για πλοία που ρυπαίνουν λιγότερο την ατμόσφαιρα.
> • Φορολογικές επιβαρύνσεις σε βαπόρια που εκπέμπουν αυξημένες ποσότητες Sox και Nox και,
> • Πρόταση για κοινοτική ρύθμιση του μείζονος θέματος για την ποιότητα των ναυτιλιακών καυσίμων, που πρόκειται για ένα περίπλοκο ζήτημα το οποίο αφορά κυρίως την πετρελαϊκή βιομηχανία.
> 
> « Αν και η βασική επιδίωξη φαίνεται ότι είναι ο περιορισμός των αερίων του θερμοκηπίου, δηλαδή κατά κύριο λόγο το διοξείδιο του άνθρακος του οποίου η παραγωγή είναι σύμφυης με την λειτουργία μηχανών εσωτερικής καύσεως, η πρωτοβουλία μοιάζει να κινείται περισσότερο προς τους ρύπους. Αναμένουμε την τελική έκβαση της πρότασης» επεσήμανε στην «Α» ο καθηγητής Πανεπιστημίου Αιγαίου, ¶λκης Κορρές.


Πηγή : *Μαrinews* (ΤΟΥ ΜΗΝΑ ΤΣΑΜΟΠOΥΛΟΥ για την εφημερίδα Η ΑΞΙΑ)

----------


## gvaggelas

Μάλλον το τέταρτο σημείο πρέπει ναείναι το αντίθετο. Πλοία που ρυπαίνουν λιγότερο θα έχουν μειωμένα τέλη διεύλευσης από διώρυγες καθώς και λιμανιάτικα.

----------


## marina

> Μάλλον το τέταρτο σημείο πρέπει ναείναι το αντίθετο. Πλοία που ρυπαίνουν λιγότερο θα έχουν μειωμένα τέλη διεύλευσης από διώρυγες καθώς και λιμανιάτικα.


Πολύ σωστά!!
Επίσης για όλες τις Ναυτιλιακές Εταιρείες που οφείλουν, για διάφορους λόγους, να έχουν περιβαλλοντικές αδειοδοτήσεις, προβλέπεται ότι η έγκυρη κατάθεση των απαιτούμενων Περιβαλλοντικών Μελετών (ΜΠΕ) στις αρμόδιες Υπηρεσίες, τους επιτρέπει σε πολύ μικρό χρονικό διάστημα να έχουν στα χέρια τους τις Ανανεώσεις των Αδειών τους (Α.Ε.Π.Ο.).

----------


## marina

Η ΠΕΡΙΒΑΛΛΟΝΤΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΣΧΕΔΙΑΣΜΟ ΤΗΣ ΕΥΡΩΠΑΪΚΗΣ 
ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΟ ΧΩΡΟ (Ιανουάριος 2000 )
Ένα άρθρο του *Χαράλαμπου Πλατιά* (Δρ. Πολιτικής Επιστήμης του Πανεπιστημίου της Βόννης, Ειδικός Επιστήμονας του Υ.Ε.Ν.), που παρουσιάζει αναλυτικά την περιβαλλοντική διάσταση των μεταφορών στο θαλάσσιο χώρο. Το άρθρο έχει μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον, αλλά είναι αρκετά μεγάλο και δεν υπάρχει λόγος να επιβαρύνουμε τον χώρο του forum. Όποιος θα ήθελε να το διαβάσει, μπορεί να πατήσει πάνω στον τίτλο και να ενημερωθεί!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αυτή τη ''γραφική'' ταμπελίτσα, την είδα σήμερα ανηρτημένη σε διάφορα σημεία μιάς παντόφλας της γραμμής Αιδηψού - Αρκίτσας, 
και φαντάζομαι πως όμοιες της θα υπάρχουν σε όλα τα επιβατηγά πλοία.

Θα ήθελα παρακαλώ τον σχολιασμό σας.

Ο δικός μου περιορίζεται στο ότι θα προτιμούσα μία παρόμοια ταμπελίτσα η οποία θα ανέφερε πολύ απλά ότι : 
''ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ ΑΥΣΤΗΡΑ Η ΡΙΨΗ ΠΑΝΤΟΣ ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΟΥ ΣΤΗ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ''.

Η ακόμα καλύτερα, μια φωτογραφία ενός θαλασσινού τοπίου με λεζάντα από κάτω : ''ΦΤΑΝΕΙ ΠΙΑ !!! ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΒΙΑΣΑΜΕ''.

001.jpg

----------


## Leo

Δεν έχεις άδικο Εσπέρσσο σ αυτό που λές, όμως καλομελέτα κι έρχεται. Η βόρεια θάλασσα έκλεισε για όλα τα σκουπίδια. Αμπάρια πλοίου που ξεφόρτωσε σιτηρά, ας πούμε στο Άμσετρνταμ, δεν επιτρέπεται να πλυθούν και να πεταχτούν σεντινόνερα στην Βόρεια Θάλασσα παρά μόνο στον Ατλαντικό, φαντάσου πιό βρώμικα φορτία. Φυσικά μπορεί κανείς να τα δώσει σε εγκαταστάσεις της ξηράς.... έχουν όμως όλες οι χώρες εγκαταστάσεις? Η μεσόγειος είναι special aera... H Ευρώπη φωνάζει καύσιμα χαμηλού θείου ... Ποιος ακούει? Είναι μια μεγάλη ιστορία που αργά η γρήγορα θα αναγκαστούν όλοι να εφρμόσουν και να προσαρμοστούν.
Πρόσεξα και στις φωτογραφίες που δημοσίευσες με τις παντόφλες πόσο πολύ προσέχουμε τις θάλασσες και τις ακτές μας  :Sad: .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

H ειρωνία φίλε Leo, (και ταυτόχρονα η κοροιδία) σε αυτή τη ταμπέλα εγκειται στο ότι δεν βρίσκεται ανηρτημμένη σε κάποιους χώρους του πληρώματος (εκεί θα το καταλάβαινα), αλλά σε χώρους επιβατών.

Και ρωτώ τώρα εγώ ο Έλλην ο ζοχάδας : Τι θα πρέπει να κάνουν οι έρμοι οι επιβάτες αν ακολουθήσουν τις γελοίες αυτές οδηγίες ?

Να κρατάνε τα σκουπίδια τους σε τσάντες (αντί να τα πετάξουν σε ένα σκουπιδοντενεκέ του πλοίου) και να ρωτάνε τα μέλη του πληρώματος πόσα .....ναυτικά μίλια απέχει το πλοίο από τη στεριά, ώστε να πετάνε και τα ανάλογα σκουπίδια ??? Ή μήπως το σατανικό μυαλό που σκέφτηκε αυτή την ανόητη ταμπέλα θεωρεί ότι ο κάθε ένας επιβάτης μπορεί να υπολογίσει σε ναυτικά μίλια την απόσταση που έχει απομακρυνθεί το πλοίο από την στεριά ???

Έλεος πια, όχι άλλος κρετινισμός.......................  :Sad:

----------


## marina

> ........Η ακόμα καλύτερα, μια φωτογραφία ενός θαλασσινού τοπίου με λεζάντα από κάτω : 
> ''ΦΤΑΝΕΙ ΠΙΑ !!! ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΒΙΑΣΑΜΕ''


Θεωρώ αγαπητέ Εσπρέσσο ότι με αυτό με έχεις καλύψει απόλυτα!!!!!

----------


## Leo

Από την εφημερίδα ΕΞΠΡΕΣ:

Η προστασία του περιβάλλοντος δεν μπορεί να πλήττει τη ναυτιλία03/04/2008 - 09:10 


Σκληρή κριτική απέναντι στους ευρωπαϊκούς και μη κύκλους που επιχειρούν να επιρρίψουν δυσανάλογα μεγάλες ευθύνες στη ναυτιλιακή βιομηχανία σε σχέση με άλλες δραστηριότητες όσον αφορά τη συμμετοχή της στη ρύπανση του περιβάλλοντος άσκησε ο γ.γ. του Διεθνούς Ναυτιλιακού Οργανισμού (ΙΜΟ) Ευ. Μητρόπουλος κατά τη διάρκεια των εργασιών της συνεδρίαση της Επιτροπής Περιβάλλοντος του ΙΜΟ, στην οποία εξετάζονται ζητήματα που άπτονται των κανονισμών που αφορούν τη ναυτιλία για την προστασία του περιβάλλοντος. 

Ο κ. Μητρόπουλος κάλεσε τα μέλη της επιτροπής να εργαστούν προκειμένου να διαμορφωθεί ένα πλαίσιο κανονισμών που δεν θα δημιουργούν επιπρόσθετα προβλήματα στη ναυτιλιακή βιομηχανία και θα είναι εφαρμόσιμα σε παγκόσμια κλίμακα. Το όλο ζήτημα της εξέτασης των περιβαλλοντικών παραμέτρων περί τη ναυτιλία παρουσιάζει εξαιρετικό ενδιαφέρον, καθώς ήδη έχουν καταγραφεί οι σαφείς προθέσεις των Βρυξελλών να προχωρήσουν σε μονομερή μέτρα αγνοώντας μια πληθώρα στοιχείων που συνηγορούν στη θέση ότι η ναυτιλία συμβάλλει στην ατμοσφαιρική ρύπανση σαφώς λιγότερο σε σύγκριση με άλλα μέσα μεταφοράς και μηδαμινά σε σχέση με άλλες δραστηριότητες της ξηράς. 

Απέναντι σε αυτή την πρόθεση η ελληνική πλευρά σαφώς υποστηρίζει τη θέσπιση διεθνών κανόνων που θα εφαρμόζονται σε όλα τα πλοία, ανεξαρτήτως σημαίας και περιοχής δραστηριοποίησης, μέσω του κατ' εξοχήν θεσμοθετημένου νομοθετικού οργάνου, που είναι ο ΙΜΟ, απορρίπτοντας τη λογική των περιφερειακών ρυθμίσεων. Εξάλλου όσον αφορά σε θέματα ναυτιλιακής πολιτικής Γαλλία, Ιταλία, Βουλγαρία και Ιρλανδία αναμένεται να υποστηρίξουν τις προτάσεις που διαμορφώνονται σε επίπεδο Ευρωπαϊκής Eνωσης για το «flag state control» και το civil liability στην προγραμματισμένη για την προσεχή εβδομάδα σύνοδο των αρμοδίων υπουργών της Ε.Ε. Και για τα δύο αυτά ζητήματα που άπτονται της ναυτιλιακής πολιτικής που επιδιώκει να επιβάλει η Ευρωπαϊκή Eνωση η ελληνική θέση παραμένει σταθερά αντίθετη προς την ποινικοποίηση του ναυτικού επαγγέλματος και σταθερά υπέρ της εξέτασης τέτοιων θεμάτων σε επίπεδο του Διεθνούς Ναυτιλιακού Οργανισμού (ΙΜΟ). 

Εν όψει της συνόδου ο επίτροπος Μεταφορών Jacques Barrot επιχειρεί να δημιουργήσει λόμπι εντός της Ευρωπαϊκής Eνωσης, καθώς έχουν διατυπωθεί σοβαρές ενστάσεις από χώρες μέλη. Hδη ο κ. Barrot έχει επικοινωνήσει τις τελευταίες μέρες με τους αρμόδιους υπουργούς με στόχο να επιτύχει την υποστήριξή τους όσον αφορά τα δύο αυτά θέματα την προσεχή εβδομάδα, τα οποία ως γνωστόν αποτελούν αντικείμενο εξέτασης σε επίπεδο ΙΜΟ, με στόχο η σχετική νομολογία να λειτουργήσει σε διεθνές περιβάλλον, όπως υποστηρίζει η ναυτιλιακή κοινότητα και άρα υποχρεωτικά και για την Ευρωπαϊκή Eνωση, που ως γνωστόν επιχειρεί να προωθήσει μονομερώς μέτρα για τη ναυτιλία.  
Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, από τις 27 χώρες μέλη μόνο οι Γαλλία, Ιταλία, Βουλγαρία και Ιρλανδία αναμένεται να υποστηρίξουν τις εν λόγω προτάσεις. 

Πηγή: ΕΞΠΡΕΣ

----------


## Leo

Σχετικό άρθρο απο την Ναυτεμπορική *εδώ*

----------


## Leo

Πηγή: *ΕΞΠΡΕΣ*

*Βολές ΙΜΟ προς Ε.Ε. για τους αέριους ρύπους της ναυτιλιακής βιομηχανίας* 
08/04/2008 - 09:30 

Σκληρή κριτική απέναντι στους ευρωπαϊκούς και μη κύκλους που επιχειρούν να επιρρίψουν δυσανάλογα μεγάλες ευθύνες στη ναυτιλιακή βιομηχανία σε σχέση με άλλες δραστηριότητες όσον αφορά στη συμμετοχή της στη ρύπανση του περιβάλλοντος άσκησε ο γ.γ. του Διεθνούς Ναυτιλιακού Οργανισμού (ΙΜΟ) Ευ. Μητρόπουλος κατά τη διάρκεια των εργασιών της συνεδρίασης της Επιτροπής Περιβάλλοντος του ΙΜΟ στην οποία εξετάζονται ζητήματα που άπτονται των κανονισμών που αφορούν τη ναυτιλία για την προστασία του περιβάλλοντος. Ο κ. Μητρόπουλος κάλεσε τα μέλη της επιτροπής να εργαστούν προκειμένου να διαμορφωθεί ένα πλαίσιο κανονισμών που δεν θα δημιουργούν επιπρόσθετα προβλήματα στη ναυτιλιακή βιομηχανία και θα είναι εφαρμόσιμα σε παγκόσμια κλίμακα. 

Το όλο ζήτημα της εξέτασης των περιβαλλοντικών παραμέτρων περί τη ναυτιλία παρουσιάζει εξαιρετικό ενδιαφέρον καθώς ήδη έχουν καταγραφεί οι σαφείς προθέσεις των Βρυξελλών να προχωρήσουν σε μονομερή μέτρα αγνοώντας μία πληθώρα στοιχείων που συνηγορούν στη θέση ότι η ναυτιλία συμβάλλει στην ατμοσφαιρική ρύπανση σαφώς λιγότερο σε σύγκριση με άλλα μέσα μεταφοράς και μηδαμινά σε σχέση με άλλες δραστηριότητες της ξηράς. Απέναντι σε αυτή την πρόθεση η ελληνική πλευρά σαφώς υποστηρίζει τη θέσπιση διεθνών κανόνων που θα εφαρμόζονται σε όλα τα πλοία, ανεξαρτήτως σημαίας και περιοχής δραστηριοποίησης, μέσω του κατ' εξοχήν θεσμοθετημένου νομοθετικού οργάνου που είναι ο ΙΜΟ απορρίπτοντας τη λογική των περιφερειακών ρυθμίσεων. 

Εξάλλου όσον αφορά σε θέματα ναυτιλιακής πολιτικής, Γαλλία, Ιταλία, Βουλγαρία και Ιρλανδία υποστήριξαν, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, τις προτάσεις που διαμορφώνονται σε επίπεδο Ευρωπαϊκής Eνωσης για το «flag state control» και το civil liability στη χθεσινή σύνοδο των υπουργών μεταφορών και ναυτιλίας όπου την ελληνική πλευρά εκπροσώπησε ο γ.γ. του ΥΕΝΑΝΠ Ι. Τζωάννος. Και για τα δύο αυτά ζητήματα που άπτονται της ναυτιλιακής πολιτικής που επιδιώκει να επιβάλει η Ευρωπαϊκή Eνωση η ελληνική θέση παραμένει σταθερά αντίθετη προς την ποινικοποίηση του ναυτικού επαγγέλματος και σταθερά υπέρ της εξέτασης τέτοιων θεμάτων σε επίπεδο του Διεθνούς Ναυτιλιακού Οργανισμού (ΙΜΟ). 

ΕΞΠΡΕΣ

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μα ήδη στην άλλη πλευρά του Ατλαντικού έχουν θεσπιστεί περιφεριακοί περιορισμοί και επιβάλλονται με αυστηρότητα από τη USCG, αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## Leo

Μόνο το state της California είχε, το έκοψαν με παράμβαση της Ουάσιννγκτον και το ξανάρχισε. Αυτό αφορά την ποιότητα καυσίμου για την κατανάλωση των ηλεκτρομηχανών και μόνο, κατά την παραμονή του πλοίου στο λιμάνι. Δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός στην ποιότητα του καυσίμου για την κύρια (-ες) των πλοίων όπως είναι στην βόρεια θάλασσα και θα γίνει και στην Μεσόγειο.

----------


## uddox

Provides ships in distress with a place of refuge rather than risking environmental disaster by denying it.

Υπάρχουν δηλωμένοι χώροι καταφυγής, στην ναυτιλιακή Ελλάδα?? Διότι , πάντα βλέπω να ψάχνουμαι την ώρα που θα γίνει κάποιο ατύχημα, με κραυγαλέα την περίπτωση του διαμαντιού στην Σαντορίνη.

Με λίγα λόγια, όχι μόνο να εναρμονίζουμαι την Εθνική νομοθεσία αλλά να τηρούμαι και τις υποχρεώσεις αυτές.

----------


## gvaggelas

Οι λιμένες καταφυγής είναι το λιγότερο. Εδώ σε πολλά λιμάνια δεν υπάρχουν σταθμοί υποδοχής καταλοίπων όπως θα έπρεπε από την κοινοτική νομοθεσία (η οποία έχει ενσωματωθεί και στην εθνική μας νομοθεσία). Και το ακόμα πιο παράλογο? Πριν από λίγα χρόνια έκαμνα μία εργασία για τους σταθμούς υποδοχής καταλοίπων στην Ελλάδα. Από το ΥΕΝ μου έδωσαν ένα έγγραφο το οποίο περιελάμβανε όλους τους σταθμούς στην Ελληνική επικράτεια. Ψάχνοντας είδα ότι ούτε το 1/3 των σταθμών δεν υπήρχαν στην πραγματικότητα. Δεν ξέρω βέβαια πως έχει τώρα η κατάσταση.

----------


## Morgan

http://www.bridge-log.com/slops/index.html

epsaksa edw gia slop facilities alla den vrhka gia ellada

----------


## Leo

Ο Πειραιάς και οι γύρω περιοχές έχουν (Ελευσίνα, Πέραμα κλπ). Λυπάμαι που θα το πώ αυτό, αλλά θα είμαστε το τελευταίο *Quality Coastal State.*

----------


## uddox

Σταθμοί καταλοίπων με κάποια έννοια υπάρχει σε κάθε λιμάνι.
Φωνάζεις το εντεταλμένο βυτιοφόρο, φορτώνεις και τα παραδίδει στις εγκαταστάσεις.
Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, η Ελλάδα είναι κατηγορούμενη στο Ε.Δ , για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα.

----------


## Leo

> ..................................
> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, η Ελλάδα είναι κατηγορούμενη στο Ε.Δ , για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα.


Να λοιπό που ο φίλος uddox δεν έκανε λάθος. Εδώ τα πειστήρια απο τις σελίδες του *flash.gr*. Γίναμε ρόμπες πάλι... :Sad:

----------


## Leo

Να μια ενδαφέρουσα δημοσίευση από το *Marinews*

----------


## uddox

Κατηγορηθήκαμε ότι δεν έχουμε αξιόπιστο σύστημα καταγραφής των ρύπων.
Προτείνω στους φίλους με τισ κάμερες να κάνουν ΜΑΥΡΟ ..αρχείο, απο τις τσιμινιέρες των πλοίων μας, κάνοντας αρχή απο την αναχώρηση του Μύκονος στο Κερατσίνι και στην συνέχεια τα υπόλοιπα.
Να δείτε τι έβγαζε το Ερωτόκριτος όταν έβγαινε δοκιμαστικό, η καρβουνιέρα του μπάρμπα μου ήταν πιο καθαρή. Περιβαντολογικά εννοώ..

----------


## Nautikos II

Το *Εrotokritos* το ειδα κι εγω την ημερα του δοκιμαστικου, με τοσο καπνο δεν το εβρισκε ο :mrgreen:φακος:mrgreen:

----------


## Leo

Γεγονός είναι ότι κάπνα μαύρη βγάζουν όλα τα πλοία όταν μανουβράρουν στα λιμάνια (μάλλον απότομες κινήσεις) και όταν τσιτώνουν τα γκάζια φεύγοντας. Όλα μα όλα καπνίζουν και τα highspeeds 2 και 3 περισσότερο από τα άλλα γρήγορα. Το Ρομίλντα πόρτο πέλαγος, το Σουπερφέρρυ ένα ελαφρύ μαύρο στο ταξίδι και ένα ντουμάνι λευκό στο λιμάνι, του Λισσός οι ηλεκτρομηχανές και πόσα άλλα. Εντελώς συμπτωματικά φωτογράφισα τι αφήνει πίσω του το Highspeed 4 εν πλώ με άπνοια (γιατί τότε είναι ορατό).
Τα ανωτέρω παραδείγματα είναι εντελώς ενδεικτικά και δεν σημαίνει ότι όλα τα άλλα πλοία δεν κάνουν κάτι παρόμοιο σε μικρότερη ή μεγαλύτερη κλίμακα. Γεγονός είναι ότι τα καύσιμα χαμηλού θείου είναι επιβεβλημένα άμεσα.... (οι οικολόγοι φωνάζουν) αλλά ποιος τους ακούει :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Γεγονός είναι ότι κάπνα μαύρη βγάζουν όλα τα πλοία όταν μανουβράρουν στα λιμάνια (μάλλον απότομες κινήσεις) και όταν τσιτώνουν τα γκάζια φεύγοντας....
> 
> ....Εντελώς συμπτωματικά φωτογράφισα τι αφήνει πίσω του το Highspeed 4 εν πλώ με άπνοια (γιατί τότε είναι ορατό)


Σωστός και διαφωτιστικότατος ο φίλος μας *Leo*.  :Very Happy: 

Για του λόγου το αληθές *ΕΔΩ* μία φώτο δικιά μου του HIGHSPEED 4 ...γκαζώνοντας, και *ΕΔΩ* μερικές του *Νίκου* σε κανονική πλεύση.

----------


## Leo

*Intertanko: Στην κορυφή της ατζέντας οι αέριοι ρύποι*

Tην πραγματική συμβολή της ναυτιλίας στις εκπομπές αερίων ρύπων θα αξιολογήσει η Intertanko, μέσα από σχετικά ερευνητικά προγράμματα και περαιτέρω συνεργασία με τον IMO.
Την συμφωνία που επετεύχθη πρόσφατα στο πλαίσιο του Διεθνούς Ναυτιλιακού Οργανισμού και της αρμόδιας επιτροπής MEPC 57 (Marine Environmental Protection Committee's) για την αναθεώρηση της σύμβασης MARPOL Annex VI, χαιρέτισε η INTERTANKO η οποία και δεσμεύεται να διατηρήσει τα ζητήματα των αερίων ρύπων στην κορφή της ατζέντας της για το τρέχον έτος. 

Στο πλαίσιο αυτό ειδικές ομάδες της θα ασχοληθούν ιδιαίτερα με την μελέτη των αερίων του θερμοκηπίου και την μείωση των εκπομπών διοξειδίου του άνθρακα από τα πλοία, με στόχο να αναλυθούν ζητήματα σχετικά με την πραγματική συμβολή της ναυτιλίας στις εκπομπές αερίων του θερμοκηπίου, την αξιολόγηση των μηχανισμών της αγοράς, όπως το εμπόριο ρύπων και οι φόροι άνθρακα. Τα ερευνητικά προγράμματα θα διεξαχθούν με την περαιτέρω συνεργασία  του ΙΜΟ και άλλων ναυτιλιακών φορέων, προκειμένου να υποστηριχθεί ένα φιλόδοξο χρονοδιάγραμμα εργασιών με στόχο την ουσιαστική μείωση των εκπομπών αερίων του θερμοκηπίου από τις μεταφορές.

πηγή:The sea nation

----------


## Apostolos

Καλά τα βαπόρια μας πειράζουν? Που μεταφέρουν 1000 επιβάτες και άλλους τόσους τόνους φορτίο? Δεν μιλάμε για μεγάλα φορτηγά - γκαζάδικα αλλά για ποσταλάκια! Τα TAXI και τα ΔΧ φορτηγά που σε κάθε γκαζιά αφήνουν ένα σύννεφο καπνού δεν τα βλέπουμε??? Στην Κίνα που οι βιομηχανίες αφήνουν τόσα αέρια απόβλητα (αλλά και στερεά - υγρά) για να απολαμβάνει ο Δυτικός κόσμος τα φτηνά αγαθά? Απλά στην Ναυτιλία υπάρχει το φαινόμενο του παρεμβατισμού γιατί το χρήμα είναι άφθονο και όλοι οι οργανισμοί θέλουν να βάζουν χέρι στις τσέπες των εφοπλιστών. Σου λέει γιατί να κερδίζει τόσα αυτός? 
Ψεύτες υποκριτές Φαρισαίοι που διυλίζετε το κουνούπι και καταπίνετε την καμήλα!

----------


## Leo

*Η πολιτική της Ακτοφυλακής των ΗΠΑ για τις περιβαλλοντικές παραβάσεις των πλοίων.*

Η Αμερικανική Ακτοφυλακή ανακοίνωσε σειρά μέτρων υπό μορφή ακολουθητέας εφεξής πολιτικής , για την αντιμετώπιση « εγκλημάτων κατά του περιβάλλοντος».
Η νέα αυτή πολιτική που έχει κοινά στοιχεία με οδηγίες διεθνών ναυτιλιακών οργανισμών για περιβαλλοντική συμμόρφωση, επιτρέπει στην Ακτοφυλακή να μην ασκεί δίωξη στις περιπτώσεις που η συγκεκριμένη εταιρία έχει γραπτό συστηματικό πρόγραμμα πρόληψης, εντόπισης, και αποκατάστασης παραβάσεων.
Εξ άλλου, το Ναυτικό Επιμελητήριο των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών ανακοίνωσε ότι οι εταιρίες που εφαρμόζουν τις οδηγίες ναυτιλιακών οργανισμών εξασφαλίζουν ότι τοιουτοτρόπως προστατεύονται κατά των διώξεων για παραβάσεις οι οποίες εντοπίζονται και ενδεχομένως τις αφορούν.

Πηγή: EEE

----------


## HELLENIC EXPLORER

καλά ο καπνός, τα αποκαίδια όμως που τα βάζουμε???
όλοι ξέρουμε πόσο άκαυστο μίγμα βγαίνει από την τζιμινιέρα.
αλοίμονο σε αυτούς που είναι κοντά στο λιμάνι και φυσάει προς στεριά,
όπου και αν είναι αυτό.

----------


## Leo

Πηγή: HELMEPA
Ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα διαβάζουμε στο 31ο τεύχος του HELMEPA Navigator.
Στο ιδιο τεύχος περιέχονται πληροφορίες για άλλα θέματα επίσης ναυτιλιακού ενδιαφέροντος που όμως δεν αφορούν τα περιβαλλοντικά:
NAVIGATOR_31.pdf

----------


## Leo

Πηγή: HELMEPA

Ρίξτε μια ματιά στο συννημένο αρχείο
Πόσο φιλικός είναι ο ΥΗ σας final.doc

----------


## panthiras1

ΑΠΟ: ΔΙΚΤΥΟ ΜΕΣΟΓΕΙΟΣ SOS
Στο πλαίσιο του προγράμματος LIFE-Env &#171;Συνεργατική Περιβαλλοντική Αναγέννηση στον Κόλπο της Ελευσίνας μέχρι το 2020&#187; αναπτύχθηκε στον Οργανισμό Λιμένος Ελευσίνας Σύστημα Παρακολούθησης Κίνησης Πλοίων και Επικίνδυνων Φορτίων, στην περιοχή του κόλπου της Ελευσίνας, με τη δημιουργία ενός πιλοτικού πληροφοριακού κέντρου στον ΟΛΕ και τη χρήση τεχνολογιών αιχμής (AIS). Στόχος της συγκεκριμένης δράσης είναι η ελαχιστοποίηση των κινδύνων ρύπανσης του κόλπου της Ελευσίνας και η βελτίωση των θαλάσσιων και χερσαίων μεταφορών επικίνδυνων και ρυπογόνων φορτίων (εμπορευμάτων) από και προς τον λιμένα της Ελευσίνας, αλλά και η επέκτασή του και σε άλλα λιμάνια.

Διαβάστε περισσότερα...

----------


## Leo

Πηγή: EEE

*ΙΜΟ / ΔΣ* *MARPOL*
* Θέση σε ισχύ απαιτήσεων για την Ειδική Περιοχή της* *Μεσογείου*

Έχουμε την τιμή να σας γνωρίσουμε ότι η Marine Environment Protection Committee του ΙΜΟ  με την Απόφαση MEPC.172(57) της 4.4.2008 αποφάσισε την ενεργοποίηση (θέση σε ισχύ) για την Ειδική περιοχή (Special Area) της Μεσογείου των διατάξεων του Κανονισμού 5(1)(a) του Παραρτήματος V της Δ.Σ. MARPOL (Κανονισμοί για την Αποφυγή Ρύπανσης από τα Απορρίμματα των Πλοίων). Η απόφαση λήφθηκε κατόπιν κοινής διακοίνωσης των παρακτίων χωρών της λεκάνης της Μεσογείου ότι διατίθενται κατάλληλες ευκολίες υποδοχής σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του Κανονισμού 5(4)(a) του Παραρτήματος V της Δ.Σ. MARPOL.

Ως ημερομηνία θέσης σε ισχύ ορίσθηκε η *1η Μαΐου 2009.*  Σημειώνεται ότι μολονότι το Παράρτημα V τέθηκε διεθνώς σε ισχύ την 31.12.1988 (έχει κυρωθεί από την Ελλάδα με τον N.1269/82 (¶΄89), οι Κανονισμοί που αφορούν τις Ειδικές Περιοχές ισχύουν ένα χρόνο μετά τη γνωστοποίηση επάρκειας ευκολιών υποδοχής.

Όπως επισημαίνει το Υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής, η Ισραηλινή Κυβέρνηση γνωστοποίησε με μονομερή δήλωσή της ότι όλα τα Ισραηλινά πλοία και όλα τα πλοία ανεξαρτήτως σημαίας που εισέρχονται στα χωρικά ύδατα του Ισραήλ, οφείλουν να συμμορφώνονται με τους σχετικούς Κανονισμούς *από την 1η Ιουνίου 2008.*

Παρακαλούμε για την ενημέρωσή σας, καθώς και των πλοιάρχων των υπό τη διαχείρισή σας πλοίων.

----------


## panthiras1

Διαβάζω στην εφημερίδα "Ελευθεροτυπία" 20-5-08

*Σάββατο 24 Μαϊου, εθελοντικός καθαρισμός των παραλιών του δήμου Ωρωπού.*

"Ξεκινήσαμε και συνεχίζουμε δυναμικά τον εθελοντικό καθαρισμό των ακτών στο πλαίσιο της πανελλαδικής εκστρατείας <Καθαρίστε τη Μεσόγειο 2008> που τελεί υπό την αιγίδα του ΟΗΕ και συνδιοργανώνεται και φέτος στη χώρα μας από το Δίκτυο ΜΕΣΟΓΕΙΟΣ SOS, την <Ελευθεροτυπία> και το <Γεωτρόπιο>"

"Η πανελλαδική εκστρατεία άρχισε 10 Μαϊου και τυπικά θα διαρκέσει ως και τις 7 Ιουνίου με την συμμετοχή δήμων, μαθητών και εκπαιδευτικών, περιβαλλοντικών και κοινωνικών φορέων, εργαζομένων, επιχειρήσεων και εθελοντών κάθε ηλικίας."

Πιό πολλά:
http://www.enet.gr/online/online_text/c=112,id=74708248

----------


## Leo

Μα δεν μπορώ θα το πώ δημόσια. Ο φίλος μας panthiras1 είναι από τα πλέον ευαίσθητοποιημένα μέλη στο θέμα. Σ ευχαριστούμε  :Very Happy:

----------


## panthiras1

ΤΟ ΑΣΙΑΤΙΚΟ ΦΥΚΙ (UNDARIA PINNATIFIDA) ΑΠΕΙΛΕΙ ΤΟ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΟ ΟΙΚΟΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ.
Τον περασμένο Ιανουάριο μας ανησύχησε επειδή διαπιστώθηκε η ύπαρξή του και στο Ιόνιο πέλλαγος. Κατά την εξάπλωσή του αφανίζει κάθε άλλο είδος ζωής. Το Ελληνικό θαλάσσιο οικοσύστημα κινδυνεύει με μεγάλη καταστροφή.
Το φύκι ήρθε στη Μεσόγειο μεταφερόμενο με σπόρια μέσα στο "ύδωρ έρματος" των μεγάλων καραβιών.
Τελευταία ξεκίνησε από την Γαλλία και σε 4 χρόνια έφτασε στην Ιταλία, ενώ απλώνεται ήδη και στη χώρα μας στο Ιόνιο πέλαγος.
Τέτοια περιστατικά είχαν σαν αποτέλεσμα να υπογραφεί η διεθνής συνθήκη διαχείρισης ύδατος έρματος, με την τελική της μορφή τον Φεβρουάριο του 2004.

Πιό πολλά:
http://www.ecocorfu.gr/modules/smart...php?itemid=105

----------


## Leo

Η *HELMEPA* δημοσίευσε το παρακάτω δελτίο τύπου. Το συνημμένο αρχείο έχει εξαιρετικό ενδιαφέρον. Παρακαλώ ρίξτε του μια ματιά:

*ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ*
*HELMEPA** –* *Japan**Tobacco**International**:* 
*KAI** φέτος το καλοκαίρι ψαρεύουμε μόνο... &#171;γόπες&#187;!* 
*Αθήνα, 27 Μαΐου 2007*. Συνεπής με τις αρχές της και τη φιλοσοφία της για κοινωνικά υπεύθυνη επιχειρηματική δράση, η JapanTobaccoInternationalστηρίζει και φέτος, για δεύτερη συνεχή χρονιά, το σπουδαίο έργο της Ελληνικής Ένωσης Προστασίας Θαλάσσιου Περιβάλλοντος - HELMEPA. Η κοινή αυτή προσπάθεια ξεκίνησε για πρώτη φορά πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι και τα ιδιαίτερα ενθαρρυντικά αποτελέσματά της ώθησαν την JapanTobaccoInternational να συνεχίσει το εν λόγω πρόγραμμα και αυτό το καλοκαίρι, *επεκτείνοντας τη δράση της σε περισσότερες περιοχές της Ελλάδας και επενδύοντας αυτή τη φορά ακόμη περισσότερη ενέργεια και πόρους.*

Οι στόχοι της εκστρατείας της JapanTobaccoInternationalκαι της HELMEPAείναι κοινοί: 
- Η ενημέρωση όλων για την ανάγκη διατήρησης της θάλασσας και των ακτών καθαρών και 
- Η πληροφόρηση και παρακίνηση των συμπολιτών μας για την καλύτερη διαχείριση 
των απορριμμάτων, ειδικότερα από τα τσιγάρα. 

Συγκεκριμένα, ειδικά σχεδιασμένα ενημερωτικά έντυπα και τασάκια μίας χρήσης θα διανεμηθούν και πάλι στους λουόμενους σε παραλίες ανά την Ελλάδα σε συνεργασία με τους κατά τόπους Δήμους, με σκοπό τη μεγιστοποίηση της ενημέρωσης του κοινού. Επιπλέον, σε επιλεγμένες ακτές θα τοποθετηθούν ειδικοί για την απόρριψη αποτσίγαρων κάδοι, που θα διευκολύνουν τους καπνιστές να πετούν τα αποτσίγαρά τους στα ενδεδειγμένα σημεία και μόνο σε αυτά. 

Η ανταπόκριση από Δήμους σε όλη τη χώρα ήταν ιδιαίτερα μεγάλη, γεγονός ενθαρρυντικό για την εκπλήρωση του στόχου για θάλασσες και ακτές καθαρές από αποτσίγαρα. Όμως, η περιορισμένη δυνατότητα να συμπεριληφθούν στην υλοποίηση της εκστρατείας όλες οι περιοχές που ενδιαφέρθηκαν, οδήγησαν αναγκαστικά στην επιλογή των Δήμων που θα συμμετέχουν φέτος στην εκστρατεία.

Οι ακτές που έχουν επιλεγεί για την υλοποίηση της εκστρατείας βρίσκονται σε 32 παραθαλάσσιους Δήμους ανά την Ελλάδα και συγκεκριμένα στους Νομούς Αττικής, Ευβοίας, Θεσσαλονίκης, Κορινθίας, Μαγνησίας, Μεσσηνίας, Πιερίας και Χαλκιδικής. 

&#171;Με ιδιαίτερη ικανοποίηση, η HELMEPAυποδέχεται το μέλος της JapanTobaccoInternationalως υποστηρικτή στο έργο της. Ελπίζουμε ότι, όπως ένα μέρος της ελληνικής ναυτιλίας εκφράζει την ευαισθησία του για την προστασία του θαλάσσιου περιβάλλοντος εδώ και 26 χρόνια μέσω της στήριξης των προσπαθειών της HELMEPA, έτσι και άλλες εταιρείες στη στεριά θα ακολουθήσουν το παράδειγμα της JapanTobaccoInternationalαναλαμβάνοντας ανάλογες πρωτοβουλίες&#187; είπε μεταξύ άλλων ο κ. Δημήτρης Μητσάτσος, Γενικός Διευθυντής της HELMEPA.
Από την πλευρά του, ο κ. Γιώργος Μπλέτσας, Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος της Japan Tobacco International, συμπλήρωσε: *&#171;Πιστεύουμε ότι με αυτό το ολοκληρωμένο και προσεκτικά μελετημένο πρόγραμμα, η εκστρατεία μας θα έχει ουσιαστικά αποτελέσματα, βάζοντας ένα ακόμη λιθαράκι στην προσπάθεια να διατηρηθούν οι ακτές μας καθαρές, υπενθυμίζοντας στους λουόμενους να χρησιμοποιούν τα τασάκια και τους κάδους αντί για την άμμο*. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τη HELMEPA για την άψογη συνεργασία αλλά και για τη βοήθεια που μας προσέφερε με την πείρα και την τεχνογνωσία της&#187;.

----------


## panthiras1

ΒΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΜΕΘΟΔΟΣ ΣΥΓΚΡΑΤΗΣΗΣ ΔΙΟΞΕΙΔΙΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΑΝΘΡΑΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΜΙΚΡΟΦΥΚΩΝ 
Η χθεσινή εφημερίδα "Ελεύθερος τύπος" γράφει για την πολλά υποσχόμενη πειραματική μέθοδο συγκράτησης του διοξειδίου του άνθρακα από τα μικροφύκια, που αναπτύσσει το πανεπιστήμιο της Αλμερία στην Ισπανία.
Η μέθοδος βασίζεται στην τοποθέτηση (στην έξοδο των καυσαερίων) μιάς δεξαμενής νερού που θα δεσμέυει τους αέριους ρύπους. Στη συνέχεια το μολυσμένο νερό θα διοχετεύεται σε ένα σύστημα βιολογικού καθαρισμού με καλλιέργεια μικροφυκών. Με την διαδικασία της φωτοσύνθεσης το διοξείδιο του άνθρακα θα μετατρέπεται σε οξυγόνο, ενώ το παραγόμενο οργανικό υλικό θα μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε βιοκαύσιμο ή λίπασμα.

Ένα παρόμοιο ερευνητικό πρόγραμμα διεξάγει η εταιρία παραγωγής ηλεκτρισμού BESEL, που μελετάει τη δυνατότητα διοχέτευσης διοξειδίου του άνθρακα σε θερμοκήπια. Τα φυτά θα δεσμεύουν το διοξείδιο του άνθρακα πριν αυτό φύγει στην ατμόσφαιρα. Το μόνο που μένει είναι να υπολογιστεί το κάθε ζαρζαβατικό πόσο διοξείδιο του άνθρακα μπορεί να δεσμεύσει, αλλά και πόσο θα είναι το κόστος του εγχειρήματος.

Πιό πολλά: http://www.e-tipos.com/pdfViewer?sea...lectedinsert=3


*5 Ιουνίου - Παγκόσμια ημέρα περιβάλλοντος*

----------


## panthiras1

Εφημερίδα "ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΣ ΤΥΠΟΣ" 14-6-08, ένθετο review 
*Η ΚΛΙΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΠΑΓΟΙ* 
Πολύτιμα στοιχεία για να κατανοηθεί με πιό τρόπο το λιώσιμο των πάγων συμβάλλει στην επιτάχυνση της κλιματικής αλλαγής, προσπαθούν να συλλέξουν οι επιστήμονες μέσω μιας έρευνας που προσπαθεί να κατανοήσει τον τρόπο που κινούνται οι παγετώνες. 
πιό πολλά
http://www.e-tipos.com/pdfViewer?selectedpage=28&searchtype=bypage&select  edissuedate=14%2F06%2F08&selectedinsert=3

----------


## hatzibileus

> ΤΟ ΑΣΙΑΤΙΚΟ ΦΥΚΙ (UNDARIA PINNATIFIDA) ΑΠΕΙΛΕΙ ΤΟ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΟ ΟΙΚΟΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ.
> Τον περασμένο Ιανουάριο μας ανησύχησε επειδή διαπιστώθηκε η ύπαρξή του και στο Ιόνιο πέλλαγος. Κατά την εξάπλωσή του αφανίζει κάθε άλλο είδος ζωής. Το Ελληνικό θαλάσσιο οικοσύστημα κινδυνεύει με μεγάλη καταστροφή.
> Το φύκι ήρθε στη Μεσόγειο μεταφερόμενο με σπόρια μέσα στο "ύδωρ έρματος" των μεγάλων καραβιών.
> Τελευταία ξεκίνησε από την Γαλλία και σε 4 χρόνια έφτασε στην Ιταλία, ενώ απλώνεται ήδη και στη χώρα μας στο Ιόνιο πέλαγος.
> Τέτοια περιστατικά είχαν σαν αποτέλεσμα να υπογραφεί η διεθνής συνθήκη διαχείρισης ύδατος έρματος, με την τελική της μορφή τον Φεβρουάριο του 2004.
> 
> Πιό πολλά:
> http://www.ecocorfu.gr/modules/smart...php?itemid=105


σύμφωνα με καθηγήτριά μας το συγκεκριμένο φύκος όντως δεν έχει φυσικό εχθρό και μεταδίδεται καταστρέφοντας την "ποσειδονία" το μεσογειακό φύκος

αλλά το συγκεκριμένο ξέφυγε από εγκαταστάσεις ενυδρίου της Γαλλίας σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενά της και όχι από έρμα κάτι το οποίο όμως συναντάται συχνά σε όλο το κόσμο και με διάφορους οργανισμούς οι οποίοι μεταφέρονται εγκλιματίζονται και δεν αντιμετωπίζουν κανένα φυσικό εχρθό με καταστροφικές συνέπεις για την τροφική αλυσίδα

εύχομαι αυτά που μεταφέρω να είναι σωστά

(Μαθημα "Διαχείριση και Προστασία Θαλάσσιου Περιβάλλοντος"
Τμ Ναυτιλιας & Επιχειρηματικών Υπηρεσιών, Παν. Αιγαίου)

----------


## Leo

*Κλιματική αλλαγή: Η ναυτιλία είναι μέρος της λύσης και όχι του προβλήματος*

*Πηγή: Η ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ Παρασκευή, 20 Ιουνίου 2008 07:00* 



*ΣΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΖΗΤΗΣΗ* της βέλτιστης λύσης έτσι ώστε και η ναυτιλία να προσθέσει το δικό της μερίδιο στην αντιμετώπιση της κλιματικής αλλαγής στοχεύει η διεθνής συνάντηση του Διεθνούς Ναυτιλιακού Οργανισμού (ΙΜΟ) που πραγματοποιείται την επόμενη εβδομάδα (23-27 Ιουνίου) στο Όσλο με αντικείμενο τη μείωση των εκπομπών διοξειδίου του άνθρακος από τα πλοία.
Η χώρα μας εκπροσωπώντας τη μεγαλύτερη ναυτιλία του κόσμου έχει ξεκαθαρίσει ότι είναι υπέρ οποιασδήποτε λύσης που είναι αποτελεσματική και στο πλαίσιο του ΙΜΟ. Οπως τονίζεται μάλιστα η συγκεκριμένη συνάντηση προπαρασκευαστική της τελικής συνάντησης της επιτροπής περιβάλλοντος του ΙΜΟ, που θα πραγματοποιηθεί τον προσεχή Οκτώβριο, όπου και θα ληφθούν οι οριστικές αποφάσεις, είναι ιδιαίτερης σημασίας καθώς μια συμφωνία στο πλαίσιο του ΙΜΟ θα απομακρύνει οποιεσδήποτε σκέψεις για ρυθμίσεις περιφερειακού χαρακτήρα. 
Για τη διαμόρφωση μίας όσο το δυνατόν ολοκληρωμένης και συγκεκριμένης θέσης από ελληνικής πλευράς πραγματοποιείται σήμερα στο ΥΕΝΑΝΠ μία ακόμη σύσκεψη αρμοδίων παραγόντων όπου, μεταξύ των άλλων, θα παρουσιασθεί και σχετική μελέτη του Πολυτεχνείου για τις εκπομπές των αερίων ρύπων του θερμοκηπίου από τα πλοία.
Σχετική αναφορά στα αποτελέσματα της μελέτης είχε κάνει πρόσφατα ο πρόεδρος του Ναυτικού Επιμελητρίου Ελλάδος, Γιώργος Γράτσος, σύμφωνα με τα οποία ακόμη μία φορά πιστοποιείται ότι η μεταφορά διά θαλάσσης είναι η πιο φιλική προς το περιβάλλον με βάση τους εκπεμπόμενους ρύπους ανά τονομίλι φορτίου.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση η ευρωπαϊκή και ελληνική ναυτιλία δηλώνει ότι είναι μέρος της λύσης και όχι του προβλήματος και εκδηλώνει την πρόθεσή της να συμβάλει στη λήψη μέτρων που διακρίνονται από αντικειμενικότητα και αποτελεσματικότητα πάντοτε στο πλαίσιο του ΙΜΟ. 
Η ελληνική ναυτιλία είναι υπέρ όλων των μέτρων προστασίας του περιβάλλοντος που θα συζητηθούν και αποφασισθούν, στο πλαίσιο του Διεθνούς Ναυτιλιακού Οργανισμού (ΙΜΟ), ξεκαθάρισε πρόσφατα ο πρόεδρος της ΕΕΕ Νίκος Ευθυμίου.

----------


## Leo

*Πηγή: Marinews*

*Τα σχέδια των ελλήνων εφοπλιστών για την προστασία του περιβάλλοντος* 
20/6/2008  

Η αντικατάσταση του κατακερματισμού, που συχνά οδηγεί σε μη ηθελημένες αρνητικές συνέπειες, είναι η κίνηση ματ που θα διασφαλίσει το μέλλον της ναυτιλίας στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση. 
Η Ένωση Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών αποδίδει ιδιαίτερη σημασία στη διατήρηση της ακεραιότητας του θαλάσσιου περιβάλλοντος, όπως επίσης στο γεγονός ότι πρέπει να διασφαλισθεί ότι το συνολικό φάσμα των ανθρωπίνων δραστηριοτήτων και παρεμβάσεων που επηρεάζουν το θαλάσσιο περιβάλλον δεν θα οδηγήσει στη σταδιακή υποβάθμισή του. Τα μελλοντικά μέτρα της Ε.Ε σχετικά με τις ατμοσφαιρικές εκπομπές των πλοίων θα πρέπει να τοποθετηθούν στο πλαίσιο των υπό εξέλιξη διεθνών συζητήσεων για τις εκπομπές αερίων, το φαινόμενο του θερμοκηπίου (υπερθέρμανση του πλανήτη) και τις κλιματικές αλλαγές. Μια ολιστική διεθνής προσέγγιση που θα οδηγεί σε συνολικό περιβαλλοντικό όφελος είναι η λύση, που θα πρέπει να προτιμηθεί σύμφωνα με τους έλληνες εφοπλιστές. Η ατμοσφαιρική ρύπανση είναι ένα σύνθετο θέμα και ένα παγκόσμιο όραμα είναι αναγκαίο προκειμένου να αποφευχθούν οι αντιφάσεις από κατακερματισμένες πολιτικές. 

Ο σχεδιασμός 

Για τους έλληνες εφοπλιστές η επί μέρους και τοπικιστική ανάλυση των θεμάτων προστασίας του περιβάλλοντος δεν μπορεί να έχει τα σωστά αποτελέσματα. Η συζήτηση περί ατμοσφαιρικών εκπομπών των πλοίων πρέπει να διεξαχθεί στα πλαίσια του διεθνούς συναγερμού περί των συνεπειών της αλλαγής του κλίματος και των εκπομπών αερίων του θερμοκηπίου. Σήμερα το 90% του παγκόσμιου εμπορίου μεταφέρεται με πλοία, το ενεργειακά αποδοτικότερο και φιλικότερο για το περιβάλλον μέσο μεταφοράς. Όμως, ολοένα αυξάνεται η προσδοκία να λειτουργεί η ναυτιλία με ελάχιστες περιβαλλοντικές επιπτώσεις. Η ΕΕΕ υποστηρίζει σταθερά ότι απαιτείται ολιστική προσέγγιση για να αντιμετωπισθεί η ατμοσφαιρική ρύπανση από πλοία, ώστε να αποφευχθούν τα αρνητικά αποτελέσματα της αύξησης των εκπομπών ρύπων. 

Οι λύσεις για το μέλλον 

Η ελληνική εφοπλιστική κοινότητα πιστεύει ακράδαντα ότι σε πρώτη φάση ο αποδοτικότερος ενεργειακά και αποτελεσματικότερος οικονομικά τρόπος για να μειωθούν οι εκπομπές από πλοία θα ήταν η χρήση καυσίμου χαμηλής περιεκτικότητας σε θείο, το οποίο θα παράγεται από τα διυλιστήρια με κατάλληλη αφαίρεση του θείου. Μακροπρόθεσμα και επειδή τα πλοία δεν μπορούν να μετατραπούν σε πλωτά διυλιστήρια, η μόνη ρεαλιστική εναλλακτική επιλογή είναι η μείωση της ταχύτητας που θα πρόσφερε διπλό περιβαλλοντικό όφελος, δηλαδή μείωση των εκπομπών θείου και διοξειδίου του άνθρακα. 

Ανακύκλωση πλοίων

Η ανακύκλωση πλοίων παραμένει ο μόνος οικονομικά και περιβαλλοντικά βιώσιμος μηχανισμός για την απόσυρση των πλοίων. Η ΕΕΕ υποστηρίζει το σχέδιο του Διεθνή Ναυτιλιακού Οργανισμού για την ανακύκλωση των πλοίων που αναμένεται να υιοθετηθεί μέχρι το 2009. Το σχέδιο δεν επιβάλλει υπερβολικούς όρους που θα μείωναν τις δυνατότητες της παγκόσμιας βιομηχανίας ανακύκλωσης, ούτε ανέφικτες απαιτήσεις για το τελευταίο ταξίδι του πλοίου στο διαλυτήριο, όπως η προηγούμενη αφαίρεση υλικών που είναι στοιχειώδη για την ασφάλεια του πλοίου. Οι προϋποθέσεις θέσης σε ισχύ της Σύμβασης θα πρέπει να διευκολύνουν την σύντομη εφαρμογή της. Θα πρέπει να υπάρξει μεταβατική περίοδος που να προβλέπει μηχανισμό διαπίστωσης ο οποίος θα παρέχει ευελιξία για την ανακύκλωση πλοίων σε κατάλληλα διαλυτήρια, έστω και εάν οι χώρες των σημαιών τους ή οι χώρες των διαλυτηρίων δεν έχουν ακόμη κυρώσει τη σύμβαση.

----------


## mangos

Δυστυχώς, οι θάλασσες μας έχουν γίνει μια απέραντη χωματερή!!!
Πλαστικές σακούλες και πλαστικά μπουκάλια επιπλέουν σε όλα τα μήκη και τα πλάτη, στους δε βυθούς όπου συχνάζουν τα σκάφη είναι γεμάτα πλαστικά σκουπίδια, μπουκάλια, κουτάκια μπύρας και κάθε λογής σκουπίδια.

Στους κόλπους που κατακλύζονται από σκάφη, ο βυθός έχει νεκρώσει...

Όταν έχει πλήρη άπνοια, μια στρώση πετρελαίου είναι εμφανέστατη στην επιφάνεια της θάλασσας, γύρω γύρω στα βραχάκια φυσαλίδες που δεν διαλύονται με τίποτα, μέχρι να φυσήξει λίγο, και να μην είναι ορατή πια η κατάσταση...

Οι κόλποι του Σαρωνικού μέχρι τις Σπέτσες έχουν μεταβληθεί σε αυτοσχέδιες μαρίνες σκαφών...

Στην Ζωγεριά στις Σπέτσες, το παίξαμε κορώνα γράμματα ποιός θα πάει να λύσει την πρυμάτσα, σιχαθήκαμε, μύριζε βοθρολύμματα, και μια περίεργη στρώση από σωματίδια επέπλεε... 

Στο Λεωνίδιο, είδα με τα μάτια μου κάποιον να χύνει έναν κουβά σκατών και κωλόχαρτων... Στις διαμαρτυρίες μου, δικαιολογήθηκε ότι η τουαλέτα του ήταν χαλασμένη και γι αυτό αναγκάστηκε να τα κάνει στον κουβά, αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς, και στην τουαλέτα του να τα έκανε, στην θάλασσα θα κατέληγαν!!! Του είπα πως ώφειλε να κλείσει τα χόλντινγκ τανκς, αλλά με έβαλε να ρωτήσω όλα τα σκάφη τριγύρω, να μου πουν ποιός είχε κλειστά χόλντινγκ τανκς...
Ρωτώντας, διαπίστωσα πως ο μόνος που είχε κλειστά χόλντινγκ τανκς ήμουνα εγώ!!! Στα 50-80 μέτρα απέναντι, έχει παραλία και νέοι-γέροι και παιδιά κολυμπούσαν αμέριμνοι...

Στο Κλέφτικο στην Μήλο, περιοχή χαρακτηρισμένη Νατούρα, ημερόπλοια με 20-30 επιβάτες το καθένα, αλλά και περαστικά σκάφη όπως το δικό μου, βρωμίζανε την θάλασσα (με μοναδική ίσως εξαίρεση εμένα), ο καθένας σύμφωνα με την συνείδηση του... Εκεί που πάνε τα σκάφη, ο βυθός σαν ξεροχώραφο... 150-200 μέτρα πιο πέρα, ο βυθός ζωντανός, μέχρι και σμέρνες είδαμε!!!

Στην Πολύαιγο, δεν έπεφτε καρφίτσα, δεκάδες Μέγα Γιώτς, ταχύπλοα, ιστιοπλοϊκά, και εκατοντάδες μικρά ταχύπλοα και φουσκωτά, κανιβαλίζανε την θάλασσα, ευτυχώς το κακό αυτό είναι μόνο τον Αύγουστο...
Μάζεψα 5 πλαστικές σακούλες, κολυμπώντας με την μάσκα μου, για να ελέγξω την άγκυρα μου ότι έχει καρφωθεί σωστά!!!

Γυρνώντας, στα τελευταία μίλια αλλάζει το χρώμα της θάλασσας, και στο τελευταίο μίλι έξω από το λιμάνι, το νερό γίνεται πρασινωπό!!! Κι όμως, ο κόσμος κολυμπάει στο Π Φάληρο και στον ¶λιμο, διότι έχει συνηθίσει και δεν το βλέπει προφανώς...

----------


## Κουμπαρος

Mangos απλά ήθελα να ρωτήσω, τα holding tanks πως αδειάζουν; Είναι υποχρέωση της μαρίνας να έχει καμιά σκ....ρουφήχτρα ή υποχρέωση του ιδιοκτήτη να χει κάποιο είδος αντλίας στο σκάφος; Και αν είναι το δεύτερο που τα αδειάζει (πω, πω τι ρωτάω πρωινιάτικα).

----------


## mangos

Τα σκάφη μέχρι 10 επιβάτες, υποχρεούνται σε χολντινγκς τανκς. Τα πάνω από 10 επιβάτες, υποχρεούνται σε κάποιο κεντρικό βόθρο, με μασερέητορ (που πρώτα κάνει εντελώς λιώμα τα στερεά), και ειδικό επιστόμιο για να τα ρουφήξουν οι ανύπαρκτοι "αχόρταγοι" στις παράνομες (σύμφωνα με την νομοθεσία) μαρίνες μας!!!

Και ο κεντρικός βόθρος, αλλά και τα απλά χόλντινγκ τανκς όπως το δικό μου, το αδειάζεις στην θάλασσα μεσοπέλαγα, πιο καριά από 3-5 μίλια από την ακτή. Δεν είναι δύσκολο. Εκεί, δεν ρυπαίνουν. Στα λιμάνια και στους κόλπους, τα στερεά από πολλά σκάφη, δημιουργούν μια λάσπη που νεκρώνει τον βυθό.

Τα περισσότερα καταναλώνονται από τα ψάρια...

----------


## mangos

Εγώ, εχω 2 τουαλέτες, και δυο χόλντινγκ τανκς. 
Την μια τουαλέτα την αφήνω ελεύθερη, μόνο για κατούρημα, και την άλλη, μόνο για χοντρά. Έτσι, το ένα χολντινγκ τανκ είναι άδειο, και το άλλο γεμίζει μόνο με στερεά και με το νερό του ξεπλύματος των στερεών.

Έτσι, εαν είναι να μείνω 3-4 μέρες σε κάποιο μέρος, αργεί να γεμίσει το πρώτο, και μετά έχω καβάντζα το δεύτερο... Μέχρι στιγμής, δεν μου έχει τύχει να μείνω τόσο πολύ σε κάποιο μέρος που να γεμίσουν και τα δυο. 

Στο ταξίδι, όταν ανοίγω το χολντινκγ τανκ για να αδειάσει, για μισό μίλι περίπου αφήνω μια καφέ γραμμή... αδειάζει σιγά σιγά, κι έτσι δεν θέλει πάνω από λίγα δευτερόλεπτα για να εξαφανιστεί...

----------


## kastro

Πριν από ένα μήνα που γύριζα με ημερίσιο από Ηράκλειο με το Κρήτη ΙΙ σε κάποια στιγμή στο πέλαγος είδα για πολλά μέτρα στο νερό φρούτα κυρίος πορτοκάλια.

----------


## mangos

τα πορτοκάλια δεν θα τα χαρακτήριζα ρύπανση.
Είναι βέβαιο ότι θα φαγωθούν, και δεν θα υποβαθμίσουν το περιβάλον.

Αντιθέτως, 
οι γόπες από τα τσιγάρα, όσες δεν επικάθονται στον βυθό περιμένοντας την Δευτέρα παρουσία, καταλήγουν στο στομάχι των ψαριών (κάποια εξ αυτών πνίγονται, έχουν βρεθεί σφηνωμένες γόπες στα βράγχια τους), οι πλαστικές σακούλες το ίδιο (περιμένουν με τις γόπες την Δευτέρα παρουσία), τα λύματα (από τα σκάφη αλλά και τις παραθαλάσσιες ταβέρνες και όχι μόνο) στα λιμάνια και τους κόλπους, δημιουργούν μια λάσπη που επικάθεται στον βυθό και "πνίγει" την βλάστηση και υποβαθμίζει το περιβάλλον, τα άκαυστα πετρέλαια και τα καυσαέρια καταλήγουν επίσης στην θάλασσα, κλπ.

Εχθές, μιλούσα με έναν επιθεωρητή μεγάλου οργανισμού, και αναφέρθηκα στο θέμα, και μου είπε πως δεν υπάρχει ο παραμικρός έλεγχος στα καυσαέρια, στους ρύπους στις μηχανές των σκαφών και των κότερων, ενώ τα περισσότερα έχουν ξένες σημαίες, και δεν περνάνε ούτε την πιο απλή επιθεώρηση από τις Ελληνικές αρχές ή από τις αρχές τις χώρας τους!!!

Τα λιμεναρχεία θα έπρεπε να ζητάνε από κάποιον πιστοποιημένο οργανισμό κάποιο πιστοποιητικό αξιοπλοΐας, αλλά... αυτό δεν υφίσταται στην πράξη.
Με αφορμή τα οικονομικά μέτρα που εξαγγέλθησαν εχθές από τον υπουργό Οικονομίας, έχω άλλη μια απορία:

Αντί να φορολογούν του μικρούς επαγγελματίες για εισοδήματα μέχρι 10500 ευρώ, γιατί δεν κάνουν μια βόλτα στον Πόρο, στις Σπέτσες, στο Πόρτο Χέλι, αλλά και σε όλους τους γύρω κόλπους, να δούνε σκάφη πολλών εκατομυρίων ευρώ, το ένα δίπλα στο άλλο, τα περισσότερα με ξένες σημαίες, κυρίως κοινοτικές, κάποια άλλα μαϊμού επαγγελματικά για να παίρνουν φτηνό πετρέλαιο?

Ποιός έχει ελέγξει όλους αυτούς για το ΦΠΑ, για το πόθεν έσχες, για όλη αυτήν την χλιδή που κατά 99,9&#37; δεν συνάδει με τις φορολικές δηλώσεις όλων αυτών των έξυπνων?

Πως γίνεται να είμαστε μια φτωχή χώρα για να δώσουμε συντάξεις, επιδόματα σε κοινωνικές ομάδες που έχουν ανάγκες, ξεπουλάμε δρόμους, λιμάνια, εγκαταστάσεις, οργανισμούς κλπ αλλά... στις παραλίες μας γίνεται τέτοια παρέλαση από δισεκατομύρια?

----------


## sonia24

Mangos, διαβασα με μεγαλη προσοχη τα οσα λες και συμφωνω μαζι σου. Προσωπικά δεν έχω ιδεα από σκαφη και ποια ειναι τα μετρα που πρέπει να ακολουθούνται. Το μονο που έχω να παραθέσω είναι οτι η ενημέρωση του κόσμου είναι από μικρή έως ανύπαρκτη. Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει καποιος που οταν αγοράζει σκάφος γνωρίζει οτι έχει υποχρέωση απέναντι στο περιβάλλον ή το μόνο που τον ενδιάφερει ειναι να απολαύσει τις βόλτες του. Οσο για το χρημα και τον πλούτο στη χωρα μας, αν και δεν ειναι η καταλληλη ενότητα για ενα τετοιο θεμα, εχω να πω οτι οπως παντα συγκεντρωνεται στα χερια των λιγων.

----------


## erwdios

Θα συμφωνήσω με τα προηγούμενα. Δυστυχώς στη χώρα μας η περιβαλλοντική συνείδηση είναι ανύπαρκτη για μεγάλο μέρος του πληθυσμού. Και δυστυχώς δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει κάτι από τη στιγμή που ο καθένας κοιτάει πως να περάσει αυτός καλά, πως να βολευτεί, πως να τη βγάλει καθαρή και τόσα άλλα.
Σε όποια παραλία και αν γυρίσεις, θα βρείς λογιών λογιών σκουπίδια. Οι γόπες δε από τα τσιγάρα σε πολλές περιπτώσεις αντικαθιστούν την άμμο.
Εκτός από τα σκάφη, μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα απόρριψης λυμάτων είναι τα κάθε λογής αυθαίρετα στις ελληνικές παραλίες. Την κυριακή βρισκόμουν σε παραλία νότια από την Ανάβυσσο και ήταν γεμάτη από αφρούς. Και φυσικά, οι αφροί δεν προέρχονταν από τους παφλασμούς των κυμάτων, αλλά είναι ένδειξη ότι η θάλασσα έχει δεχτεί λύματα. Οι αφροί προέρχονται από τα απορρυπαντικά και καλό είναι να μην κολυμπάμε σε τέτοια νερά.
Φυσικά δεν έκατσα στην παραλία.

----------


## vas

το θέμα είναι το ίδιο πάντα...
Ως λαός είμαστε παρτακηδες, ημιμαθείς, καφροι, κουτόπονηροί και βρωμιάρηδες...
Το ότι ένα κάρο τσοπαναρεοι έχουν πάρει σκάφος απλά μεταφέρει γνωστα προβλήματα της στεριάς στη θάλασσα.

----------


## sonia24

> το θέμα είναι το ίδιο πάντα...
> Ως λαός είμαστε παρτακηδες, ημιμαθείς, καφροι, κουτόπονηροί και βρωμιάρηδες...


Εδώ βρίσκομαι σε ένα δίλημμα. Δεν ειμαι σίγουρη αν απο τη φύση μας είμαστε αυτά που λες, ή αν η ίδια κοινωνία δε μας έχει εμπνεύσει το αίσθημα της οικολογίας. Τείνω να πιστεύω το δεύτερο. Οταν το μικρό παιδί βλέπει τους γονείς να πετάνε τα τσιγαρα π.χ. , στην παραλια, είναι λογικό να μιμηθεί τη συμπεριφορά τους. Οταν το ιδιο το κρατος δεν επιβάλλει προστιμα σε όσους ρυπαινουν το περιβαλλον, ειναι λογικο να αυξάνονται οι ασυνείδητοι. Και εγω ρωταω: πρεπει να προβουμε σε τετοια μετρα για να κανουμε το αυτονοητο??? Δεν μπορούμε να προστατευσουμε τους ιδιους μας τους εαυτους γιατι ΟΛΑ αυτα θα γυρισουν μπουμερανγκ σε μας ??????  :Confused:  

Και εγω πηγα φετος διακοπες σε παραλιες μη οργανωμενες και ειχα μαζι μου νερα, φαγητο κλπ. όπου φευγοντας με μια απλη κινηση εβαλα τα σκουπιδια μου σε μια σακουλα και τα πεταξα σε εναν καδο. Τοσο απλο.

----------


## mangos

H κατάσταση στους κόλπους και τις παραλίες, αλλά και την θάλασσα εν γένει, μου θυμίζει το ελεύθερο κάμπινγκ...

Ο καθε ένας καταλάμβανε έναν χώρο, τον απολάμβανε, τον βρώμιζε, και παρακάτω... Όταν τα σκουπίδια έπνιγαν τον χώρο, έφταιγαν πάντα οι άλλοι!!!

Μήπως θα έρθει κάποια στιγμή, αφού ξεχειλίσουμε πρώτα από τα σκουπίδια, που θα απαγορευτεί η παραμονή σκαφών στους κόλπους, όπως παντού σχεδόν απαγορεύεται η ελεύθερη κατασκήνωση?

Εγώ έχω πετάξει κατά καιρούς πολλές γόπες στην θάλασσα, έως ότου συνειδητοποίησα ότι αυτό είναι πολύ κακό. Κολυμπώντας, μαζεύω και ότι σακούλα τύχει να συναντήσω, παρά να κάνω αφορισμούς... Στην άμμο, μαζεύω και ότι γόπα βρω τριγύρω, από προηγούμενους... Εαν το κάνουμε περισσότεροι, κάτι θα σώσουμε. Κανονικά θέλουμε ο καθένας μας από έναν αστυνομικό από πίσω μας, αυτό δεν γίνεται, τουλάχιστον κάποιοι να κάνουμε κάτι παραπάνω, μπας και σωθεί κάτι.

¶σχετο: Στις Σπέτσες και στην Ύδρα, εξακολουθούν να καίνε οι χωματερές τα σκουπίδια... Μέχρι πότε θα συνεχίζεται αυτό το οικολογικό έγκλημα?
Περί τρύπας του όζωντος, περί υπερθέρμανσης του πλανήτη κλπ δεν εχουν ακούσει τίποτα εκεί πέρα?

----------


## ktmakis

..........

----------


## ktmakis

Μάλλον το quick reply έχει θέμα με τα Ελληνικά.

Λοιπόν έγραφα οτι Sonia και Mangos έχετε απόλυτο δίκιο. Και δυστηχώς αυτά που έπρεπε να περνάμε στις επόμενες γενιές και όχι να μας τα επιβάλλουν τα θεωρούμε σαν λαός ασήμαντα. 
Είναι θέμα παιδείας καθαρά όπως και πολλά άλλα.

----------


## sylver23

δυστυχως κ στην ικαρια ο σκουπιδοτοπος σχεδον καθε χρονο παιρνει φωτια ,ενω εχει απαγορευτει το καψιμο των σκουπιδιων.η φωτια παντα μπαινει τυχαια :Confused: λεμε τωρα.απλα γεμιζει κ τα καινε .το προβλημα ειναι οτι κοντεψε η φωτια πολλες φορες να παρει διαστασεις.για τις γοπες που λες.κ εγω καποιες φορες πεταω γοπες στην θαλασσα.βεβαια σε πλοιο παντα παω κ παιρνω ποτηρακι με νερο για τασακι.η αληθεια ειναι οτι κ στα καταστρωματα των πλοιων πεταω καποιες φορες αν και δεν μου αρεσει.αλλα δυστυχως τασακια στο καταστρωμα δεν υπαρχουν.αυτο γινεται οταν βολταρω.φετος πολλες φορες καιγοτανε η γοπα κ εψαχνα για τασακι.πχ στο μυκονος στα τραπεζακια που ειναι στο εβερεστ το εξωτερικο δεν εχει τασακια.ολοι πρεπει να κανουμε κατι.βεβαια εχουμε την βλακωδη νοοτροπια οτι --μονος μου ,τι να κανω??κ ομως μπορει ο καθενας να κανει κατι μικρο που ομως πιστευω οτι ειναι κατι μεγαλο.πχ μια πλαστικη σακουλα που μαζεψες απο την θαλασσα μπορει να ηταν αν την αφηνες ο λογος θανατου μιας χελωνας ας πουμε.απο οτι εχω ακουσει οι σακουλες κ οτιδηποτε ναυλον ελκει τα ψαρια κ τα θηλαστικα της θαλασσας να το φανε.ισως λογο αντανακλασεων ,δεν ξερω, με αποτελεσμα να ψοφανε

----------


## PanKok

> H κατάσταση στους κόλπους και τις παραλίες, αλλά και την θάλασσα εν γένει, μου θυμίζει το *ελεύθερο κάμπινγκ*...



¶στα… Μεγάλη πληγή!  :Mad: 




> Εγώ έχω πετάξει κατά καιρούς πολλές γόπες στην θάλασσα, έως ότου συνειδητοποίησα ότι αυτό είναι πολύ κακό. Κολυμπώντας, μαζεύω και ότι σακούλα τύχει να συναντήσω, παρά να κάνω αφορισμούς... Στην άμμο, μαζεύω και ότι γόπα βρω τριγύρω, από προηγούμενους... Εάν το κάνουμε περισσότεροι, κάτι θα σώσουμε. Κανονικά θέλουμε ο καθένας μας από έναν αστυνομικό από πίσω μας, αυτό δεν γίνεται, τουλάχιστον κάποιοι να κάνουμε κάτι παραπάνω, μπας και σωθεί κάτι.


Κάποιο καλοκαίρι, σε παραλία του Κορινθιακού, μετά το τέλους του απογευματινού μπάνιου και κάθε που σουρούπωνε ακολουθήσαμε στη συνήθεια που είχαν ξεκινήσει ένα ζευγάρι ηλικιωμένων στην καθαριότητα της παραλίας από τους πρωινούς «επισκέπτες». Καθημερινά λοιπόν είχαμε το ίδιο φαινόμενο: το καθαρό πρωινό τοπίο της παραλίας έδινε τη θέση του στο «βανδαλισμένο» απογευματινό!
Κάποιος είχε την ιδέα να αλλάξουμε την ώρα δράσης για λίγες μέρες και να βλέπαμε τι επίδραση θα είχε αυτό. Έτσι κάναμε το ίδιο πράμα το πρωί, την ώρα που η παραλία πλησίαζε να φουλάρει από κόσμο. 
Τα αποτελέσματα;
Τα απορημένα ή/και έκπληκτα μάτια των λουομενων, κάποιους που σηκώθηκαν να συνδράμουν, τα σκουπίδια μειώθηκαν κατά πολύ, η εικόνα της παραλίας στο τέλος της ημέρας ήταν πολύ διαφορετική (χωρίς πάντως να χρειαστεί αναστολή τής απογευματινής δράσης).
Έτσι τείνω να συμφωνήσω με τη sonia24 και το πρόβλημα να είναι στην παιδεία μας και όχι στη φύση μας.

----------


## sonia24

Στο παρελθον συνηθιζα και εγω να πεταω μικροπραγματα, δεν το παιζω οτι γεννηθηκα με το αισθημα της οικολογιας. Ο πατερας μου συνηθιζε να πεταει απο το παραθυρο του αυτοκινητου, γοπες, χαρτακια,τσιχλες με αποτελεσμα να το κανω και εγω χωρις σκεψη. Ωσπου μια μερα, που ημουν σε ενα αυτοκινητο με παρεα και παλι πεταξα ενα κουτακι, γυρισε καποιος και μου ειπε: πως θα σου φαινοταν αν αυτο που πεταξες εξω σου το πεταγαν παλι μεσα στο αυτοκινητο? Δε χρειαστηκε δευτερη σκεψη για να προβληματιστω και να αλλαξει το σκεπτικο μου. Το δικο μας χωρο δε θελουμε να τον βρωμιζουμε, αλλα κανεις δεν υπολογιζει για δικο του χωρο εκει οπου κανει μπανιο, εκει που κανει καμπινγκ κλπ.  :Confused:

----------


## mangos

> Στο παρελθον συνηθιζα και εγω να πεταω μικροπραγματα, δεν το παιζω οτι γεννηθηκα με το αισθημα της οικολογιας. Ο πατερας μου συνηθιζε να πεταει απο το παραθυρο του αυτοκινητου, γοπες, χαρτακια,τσιχλες με αποτελεσμα να το κανω και εγω χωρις σκεψη. Ωσπου μια μερα, που ημουν σε ενα αυτοκινητο με παρεα και παλι πεταξα ενα κουτακι, γυρισε καποιος και μου ειπε: πως θα σου φαινοταν αν αυτο που πεταξες εξω σου το πεταγαν παλι μεσα στο αυτοκινητο? Δε χρειαστηκε δευτερη σκεψη για να προβληματιστω και να αλλαξει το σκεπτικο μου. Το δικο μας χωρο δε θελουμε να τον βρωμιζουμε, αλλα κανεις δεν υπολογιζει για δικο του χωρο εκει οπου κανει μπανιο, εκει που κανει καμπινγκ κλπ.


χα χα, αυτό το έχω κάνει μια φορά!!!
Ήμουνα με την μηχανή, και μια κυρία συνοδηγός σε προπορευόμενο αυτοκίνητο, εκσφενδόνισε ένα πλαστικό ποτηρι με καπάκι. με τελιωμένο καφέ... Το μάζεψα, τους προλαβα, και σε κάποιο φανάρι, πέρασα από δίπλα τους και τους το ξαναπέταξα μέσα!!!

Γκάζωσα κι έφυγα, δεν είδα τι έγινε παρακάτω, αλλά... δεν το ξαναέκανα ποτέ. Αν και έχω μπει στον πειρασμό!!!

----------


## ktmakis

Ασε το έχω πάθω με τη μηχανή αλλά αντί για καφέ μου πέταξε πάνω μου ροχάλα..... στη γέφυρα της Βαρυμπόμπης πριν 5-6 χρόνια. Τον κοίταξα μου λέει ωχ... και έφυγα. Ευχομαι να μην το ξανάκανε...

----------


## mastrokostas

Πέρσι τραβώ συρτή σε κάποιον κάβο και περνά φουσκωτό όπου η Κατινα του σκάφους, πετά μια πλαστική σακούλα γεμάτη σκουπίδια .Δεν πανε καμιά εκατοστή μέτρα ,σταματούν και αργήσουν να κουνούν τα χέρια τους καλώντας σε βοήθεια .Περνώ την συρτή μέσα και παω κοντά να δω τι θέλουν .....Φίλε μου λεει πήρα μια σακούλα στην προπέλα ...Είναι αυτή που πέταξε η γυναίκα σου πριν του λεω .
Έχει παραγίνει το κακό . Τώρα στη διακοπές μου κάποιο σκάφος πέταξε τις σεντίνες του στην θάλασσα, και το πρωί όλη η παραλία ήταν γεμάτη σεντηνονερα .Η θάλασσα είναι τελείως απροστάτευτη από τον κάθε ασυνείδητο , και το λιμεναρχείο σε σταματά να δει αν έχεις σουγιά και ραδιόφωνο στο σκάφος .

----------


## sonia24

> Η θάλασσα είναι τελείως απροστάτευτη από τον κάθε ασυνείδητο , και το λιμεναρχείο σε σταματά να δει αν έχεις σουγιά και ραδιόφωνο στο σκάφος .


Η κλασσικη υποκριτικη και δηθεν υπευθυνοτητα του κρατους...ειναι ακριβως ιδια περιπτωση οπου αντι να μπουζουριασουν τον εμπορο ναρκωτικων, πιανουν εκεινον που κανει χρηση. (δεν ειναι σχετικο με το θεμα, απλα ετσι λειτουργει το κρατος για να μας δειξει οτι κανει δουλεια και απο πανω.... :Mad: )

----------


## jerry_p

> .για τις γοπες που λες.κ εγω καποιες φορες πεταω γοπες στην θαλασσα.βεβαια σε πλοιο παντα παω κ παιρνω ποτηρακι με νερο για τασακι.η αληθεια ειναι οτι κ στα καταστρωματα των πλοιων πεταω καποιες φορες αν και δεν μου αρεσει.αλλα δυστυχως τασακια στο καταστρωμα δεν υπαρχουν.αυτο γινεται οταν βολταρω.φετος πολλες φορες καιγοτανε η γοπα κ εψαχνα για τασακι.πχ στο μυκονος στα τραπεζακια που ειναι στο εβερεστ το εξωτερικο δεν εχει τασακια.ολοι πρεπει να κανουμε κατι.βεβαια εχουμε την βλακωδη νοοτροπια οτι --μονος μου ,τι να κανω??


Εάν δεν υπάρχει άλλη εφικτή λύση, μπορείς να κόβεις το φίλτρο και να το κρατάς στην τσέπη σου. Είναι από τα τοξικότερα απορρίματα που υπάρχουν, οπότε το όφελος τεράστιο. Το είδα αυτή τη χρονιά από φίλο καπνιστή και μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί πολύ εύκολα, αξίζει η προσπάθεια .....

----------


## mariner

Γιατί πάτε μακριά;
Η καινούργια μαρίνα της ΕΙΟ βρίθει από σκουπίδια που επιπλέουν και μάλιστα κατά την διοργάνωση ιστιοπλοϊκών αγώνων διεθνών και πανελληνίων.

----------


## mangos

Πέραν των σκουπιδιών, κοινή διαπίστωση όσων ταξιδέψαμε φέτος το καλοκαίρι, είναι πως... οι ερημικοί κόλποι ανήκουν στην σφαίρα της φαντασίας και αποτελούν ανάμνηση παλιά.

Τα σκάφη (μικρά και μεγάλα) έχουν καταλάβει κάθε πιθανό σημείο, τα δε μέγκα-γιώτς είναι σαν ηλιόσπορος!!!

Όλοι αυτοί, όλοι εμείς, ρυπαίνουμε ασύστολα με τα λύμματα από την χρήση των τουαλετών μας.

Σε λίγα χρόνια, είτε κολυμπάμε μέσα στην μαρίνα Αλίμου, είτε κολυμπάμε στον Πόρο, στις Σπέτσες, κλπ δεν θα έχει διαφορά.

----------


## Trakman

Οι παγκόσμιες εκπομπές διοξειδίου του άνθρακα από τα πλοία έχουν αυξηθεί σημαντικά την τελευταία εξαετία και είναι πλέον διπλάσιες από των αεροπλάνων, εκτιμά ένας από τους μεγαλύτερους οργανισμός ναυτιλίας. 

Σύμφωνα με έκθεση του οργανισμού Intertankο, που εκπροσωπεί την πλειονότητα των ναυτιλιακών εταιρειών που διαθέτουν δεξαμενόπλοια, η άνοδος οφείλεται τόσο στην αύξηση του αριθμού των πλοίων όσο και στην αύξηση της κατανάλωσης καυσίμων για την ταχύτερη μεταφορά των φορτίων.

H Intertanko υποστηρίζει ότι οι υπολογισμοί της είναι πιο ρεαλιστικοί από τις εκτιμήσεις της Διεθνούς Ένωσης Ναυτιλίας, σύμφωνα με την οποία τα επίπεδα ρύπανσης από τη ναυσιπλοΐα και τη αεροπλοΐα είναι συγκρίσιμα.

Περίπου 90.000 πλοία κάθε μεγέθους κυκλοφορούν σε όλο τον κόσμο. Ανώτατα όρια στις εκπομπές σήμερα δεν υπάρχουν.

_Πηγή: www.marinews.gr_

----------


## sonia24

Η περιβαλλοντική έκθεση της Maersk για το 2007 αποκαλύπτει ότι κατά τη διάρκεια των προηγούμενων έξι ετών, οι μέσες εκπομπές CO2 ανά teu έχουν μειωθεί κατά 8,9&#37;.

Στόχος της ναυτιλιακής εταιρείας είναι να ελαχιστοποιήσει την κατανάλωση καυσίμων και τις εκπομπές αερίων ρύπων από τα 323 πλοία της, χωρίς σε αυτό τον αριθμό να περιλαμβάνονται τα ναυλωμένα πλοία της. 

Tα νέας τεχνολογίας σκάφη, όπως το Emma Maersk, σχεδιάζονται να είναι "πιο φιλικά με το περιβάλλον και να εξασφαλίζουν αποδοτικότερη χρήση των καυσίμων". 

Το Emma Maersk είναι ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα σκάφη στην κατηγορία του, με δυνατότητα μεταφοράς 11.000 εμπορευματοκιβώτια. Σύμφωνα με την Έκθεση, οι εκπομπές αερίων είναι ανάλογες με αυτές ενός πλοίου παλαιάς τεχνολογίας, με δυνατότητα μεταφοράς 3.700 εμπορευματοκιβώτια. 

H Maersk έχει συστήσει μία ομάδα καινοτομίας, η οποία εργάζεται σε περισσότερα από 100 περιβαλλοντικά προγράμματα, ώστε να μειώσει τις εκπομπές CO2 από 5% ως 10% την περίοδο 2008-2012.

πηγη: the seanation

----------


## sonia24

Eντός του Oκτωβρίου συζητείται στην επιτροπή περιβάλλοντος του Διεθνούς Nαυτιλιακού Oργανισμού (IMO) η ένταξη της ναυτιλίας στο διεθνές σύστημα εμπορίας ρύπων, ενώ πριν από λίγες ημέρες το Eυρωπαϊκό Kοινοβούλιο ζήτησε από την Kομισιόν να προχωρήσει στις κατάλληλες ενέργειες προκειμένου μέχρι το 2013 να έχει ενταχθεί η ναυτιλία και στο αντίστοιχο ευρωπαϊκό.


Aπό την πλευρά του ελληνικού εφοπλισμού δεν έχουν διατυπωθεί αντιρρήσεις σε ό,τι αφορά την ένταξη της ναυτιλίας στις δράσεις που αναλαμβάνονται διεθνώς, προκειμένου να προστατευθεί το περιβάλλον από το φαινόμενο του θερμοκηπίου. Ωστόσο έχουν εκφραστεί φόβοι ότι πιθανότατα μέσα από αυτές τις διαδικασίες θα επιβληθούν στη ναυτιλία πρόσθετοι φόροι που θα αυξήσουν το κόστος διαχείρισης των πλοίων.

source:ημερισιαonline

----------


## panthiras1

*Μύδια μετρητές*
*της ρύπανσης των Ελληνικών θαλασσών* 
Διαβάζω στην σημερινή Κυριακάτικη Ελευθεροτυπία:
"Τσιμπημένη αλλά όχι <στο κόκκινο> ώστε να πούμε <φάτε μάτια ψάρια> είναι η χημική ρύπανση στο Σαρωνικό, με επίκεντρο τον Άγιο Κοσμά, σύμφωνα με μετρήσεις του ΕΛΚΕΘΕ, που αναδεικνύουν τη συγκεκριμένη περιοχή ανάμεσα στις πιο επιβαρημένες παράκτιες ζώνες της Ελλάδας.
Σ' αυτές περιλαμβάνονται η παράκτια ζώνη του Θερμαϊκού κόλπου, οι βόρειες ακτές του Κορινθιακού Κόλπου, ο Νότιος Ευβοϊκός κοντά στο σημείο εκβολής του Ασωπού, ο Βόρειος Ευβοϊκός, κοντά στη Λάρυμνα, η παράκτια ζώνη της Β. Ελλάδας (από Στρυμόνα μέχρι Αλεξανδρούπολη) και στο Ιόνιο η περιοχή του Αμβρακικού, ενώ στοιχεία μικρής επιβάρυνσης βρέθηκαν στην περιοχή της Χίου.
Στον αντίποδα, από τη μέχρι τώρα χαρτογράφηση της ρύπανσης στην παράκτια ζώνη της Μεσογείου, ξεχωρίζουν για την καθαρότητά τους: Κέρκυρα, Ζάκυνθος, Αργολικός Κόλπος, Μεσσηνιακός, Κύθηρα, Νάξος, Σάμος, Κως, Γαύδος, Ρόδος, Μυτιλήνη, Σαντορίνη. ......." 
Σε ένα πρωτοποριακό πρόγραμμα προσδιορισμού της ρύπανσης, χρησιμοποιήθηκε ως δείκτης η σάρκα των μυδιών, επειδή:
"Τα μύδια ειναι οργανισμοί που δεν μπορούν να μετακινηθούν, ενώ για να τραφούν φιλτράρουν ποσότητες θαλασσινού νερού και συσσωρεύουν στο σώμα τους ρύπους." 
Πιό πολλά:
http://www.enet.gr/online/online_text/c=112,id=77476864

----------


## master

ΕΡΓΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΒΑΛΑΝ ΝΑ ΦΤΙΑΞΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΛΑΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΝΟΤΑΤΙΟΝ ΠΕΡΙΒΑΛΛΟΝΤΟΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΜΑΣ.

ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΣΕ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΗ ΜΟΡΦΗ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΑΠ'ΑΥΤΑ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ. :Smile:

----------


## Morgan

h etaireia sou exei deksamenoploia? pantws dyskolo ayto pou zhtas giati milas gia ergasia/idiokthsia etaireiwn pou exoun xalasei  Kapoia xrhmata kai poly xrono na apeythinontai se eidikous h' kai internally gia na katalhksoun kapou…

Des ta parakatw links (exoun kai kapoies ekdoseis pou isws sou fanoun xrhsimes)..

http://www.bridge-log.com/services/o...ter/index.html
http://www.bridge-log.com/services/s...ard/index.html
http://www.bridge-log.com/search/ind...ter+&x=37&y=11
http://www.bridge-log.com/uploaded/a...anregwater.pdf

----------


## master

Den einai akribos auto pou psaxnw alla den peirazei,s'euxaristw gia ton xrono sou.nai exei deksamenoploia alla kanena texniko grafeio sto Peiraia toulaxiston den exei auti ti dinatota na parexei auta ta plana diaxeirisis.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πρέπει να αναφέρεται σε αυτά η MARPOL δύο προσαρτήματα (Amendments) όπως αυτά ενσωματώθηκαν στο εθνικό δίκαιο μπορείς να δεις στις παρακάτω σελίδες: 
http://www.elinyae.gr/el/lib_file_up...2751373271.pdf

http://www.elinyae.gr/el/lib_file_up...7464654974.pdf

----------


## anastasia-pat

συγγνωμη αλλα επειδη εχω να κάνω εργασία πανω στην εφαρμογη του iso 14001 και την εφαρμογή του στην ναυτιλια ξέρει κανεις που μπορω να βρω πληροφοριες ειναι παρα πολυ σημαντικο ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## Aktofylakas

Απέπλευσε χθες από το ναυπηγείο του Κόμπε στην Ιαπωνία το πρώτο φορτηγό πλοίο του κόσμου το οποίο κινείται- μερικώς- χάρη στην ηλιακή ενέργεια . Το «Αuriga Leader», της ναυτιλιακής εταιρείας Νippon Υusen ΚΚ και της εταιρείας διανομής πετρελαίου Νippon Οil Corp., . Το πλοίο, χωρητικότητας 60.213 τόνων και μήκους 200 μέτρων, με δυνατότητα μεταφοράς 6.400 οχημάτων, διαθέτει 328 ηλιακούς συλλέκτες συνολικού κόστους 150 εκατ. γεν (1,16 εκατ. ευρώ) οι οποιοι μπορουν να παραγουν 40 kilowatts τα οποια θα καλυπτουν ενα ποσοστο 0,2 % των ενεργειακων αναγκων για προωση αλλα οι υπευθυνοι του προτζεκτ ελπιζουν να ανεβασουν το ομολογουμενως απογοητευτικο ποσοστο.

http://aktofylakas.blogspot.com/2008...ga-leader.html

----------


## Leo

Πόση ευαισθησία δείχνουμε στο θαλάσσιο περιβάλον και τι κάνουμε για να το προστατεύσουμε? Σκέφθηκα, μιας και αυτή η χρονιά θα είναι αρκετά δύσκολη για τον τουρισμό στην χώρα μας, να κάνουμε μια προσπάθεια, με καλόβουλη και εποικοδομητική κριτική, να σχολιάσουμε τα κακώς κείμενα από τις ακρογιαλιές και τις θάλασσες της πατρίδας μας. Η δυσκολία προέρχεται απο την οικονομική κρίση, άρα κι εμείς πρέπει κάτι να βελτιώσουμε τη ποιότητα υπηρεσιών που προσφέρουμε, για να γίνουμε ανταγωνιστικοί.
Δεν μπορεί να μας αρέσουν αυτά

P1130780.jpg

P1130782.jpg

Αλλά και δεν μπορεί παρα να διαφημίσουμε αυτά

P1140834.jpg

P1140838.jpg

υ/γ: Η επιλογή των φωτογαφιών είναι τυχαία αλλά όλες του 2009. Τις επέλεξα για να σας παρουσιάσω το σκεπτικό αυτού του νέου θέματος, που ελπίζω και εύχομαι να μας βοηθήσει όλους να ευαισθητοποιηθούμε στην προστασία του θαλάσσιου περιβάλλοντος.

----------


## moutsokwstas

μεσα κι απο εδω ευκαιριας δοθεισης, ας κανουμε μια προσπαθεια να διατηρουμε το περιβαλλον και τις θαλασσες μας καθαρες αλλωστε η πλαση και η φυση ολη δεν ειναι δικο μας δημιουργημα για να το κανουμε ο,τι θελουμε, εμεις περαστικοι ειμαστε και θα ερθουν κι αλλοι μετα απο εμας. ας δειξουμε το σεβασμο και τον πολιτισμο μας οπου κι αν βρεθουμε, μη μολυνοντας το περιβαλλον.

----------


## sylver23

Δυστυχως ολοι οι ανθρωποι δεν ειναι ιδιοι.Δεν μπορω να διανοηθω οτι θα αφησω σκουπιδια πισω μου σε μια παραλια.Δυστυχως καποιοι ειναι τοσο στενομυαλοι που νομιζουν οτι απο την στιγμη που εκαναν αυτοι το μπανιο τους μπορουν να αφησουν και δωρακι τα σκουπιδια τους !Αλλα δεν σκεφτονται οτι θα ξαναπανε την επομενη βδομαδα και οι ιδιοι.
Ειναι πολυ απλο να εχουμε μια σακουλα μαζι μας και να μαζευουμε τα σκουπιδια μας.Περνει 5 λεπτα απο τον χρονο μας.
Επισης περα απο αυτο καλο ειναι να εχουμε μαζι μας ειτε ενα πλαστικο ποτηρι ειτε ενα μπουκαλακι νερου για να το χρησιμοποιουμε για τασακι.


Ενα περιστατικο  μου ειχε συμβει ηταν στην ερωτοσπηλια στον πορτοραφτη.Μετα την μεγαλη παραλια εχει αλλη μια μικρουλα που χωρανε το πολυ 10-15 ατομα.Η μια παρεα ηταν η δικια μας και διπλα μας κατι καλα παιδακια (κατι περιεργα καπνιζανε) που οταν εφυγαν παρατησαν τα παντα (καφεδες,νερα,αλουμινενια κουτακια).Δεν τους ειπαμε τπτ για 2 λογους.
Ο ενας ειναι επειδη πιθανον να φευγανε με καμποσες μελανιες απο τον υπολοιπο κοσμο της παραλιας και ο δευτερος επειδη οπως ειπα ''ηταν καλα παιδια'' και δεν ξερεις πως θα αντιδρασουν.
Φυσικα εμεις και μια αλλη παρεα που ηρθε μετα απο αυτους μαζεψαμε το χαλι τους.Τεσσερις σακουλες του σουπερ μαρκετ τιγκα στα σκουπιδια τους!!

 Κατι αλλο που πρεπει εδω να αναφερω ειναι οτι σε καποιες παραλιες πχ ραμνουντα , υπαρχουν πολλα σκουπιδια που βγαζει η θαλασσα.Καλο θα ηταν οσα μπορουμε απο αυτα να τα μαζευουμε.Ιδιαιτερα πετονιες και κομματιασμενα διχτια καθοτι τα τρωνε τα ψαρια (σε αλλα μερη και χελωνες ,φωκιες) και φυσικα κατευθειαν ψοφανε


Κατι τελευταιο απο εμενα.Το σκεφτομουν πολυ καιρο  οποτε μιας και ανοιξε το θεμα αυτο ο λεο θα το προτεινω εδω.
Ειμαστε ενα φορουμ με 7000+ μελη .Περα απο τις εκδρομες κτλ τι θα λεγατε να οργανωναμε 2-3 φορες μια εκδρομουλα οποιος μπορει με τα δικα μας αυτοκινητα και να παμε σε 2 -3 παραλιες να μαζεψουμε σκουπιδια??
Να ειναι κατι πολυ απλο-Δηλωνουν ποιοι βαζουν αυτοκινητο,περνουν μαζι τους και καποια αλλα μελη και κλεινουμε ραντεβου στην ταδε παραλια την ταδε ωρα.
Φυσικα μετα καλο θα ηταν να ακολουθουν και ουζακια ετσι σαν δελεαρ

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Δυστυχως ολοι οι ανθρωποι δεν ειναι ιδιοι.Δεν μπορω να διανοηθω οτι θα αφησω σκουπιδια πισω μου σε μια παραλια.Δυστυχως καποιοι ειναι τοσο στενομυαλοι που νομιζουν οτι απο την στιγμη που εκαναν αυτοι το μπανιο τους μπορουν να αφησουν και δωρακι τα σκουπιδια τους !Αλλα δεν σκεφτονται οτι θα ξαναπανε την επομενη βδομαδα και οι ιδιοι.
> Ειναι πολυ απλο να εχουμε μια σακουλα μαζι μας και να μαζευουμε τα σκουπιδια μας.Περνει 5 λεπτα απο τον χρονο μας.
> Επισης περα απο αυτο καλο ειναι να εχουμε μαζι μας ειτε ενα πλαστικο ποτηρι ειτε ενα μπουκαλακι νερου για να το χρησιμοποιουμε για τασακι.
> 
> 
> Ενα περιστατικο μου ειχε συμβει ηταν στην ερωτοσπηλια στον πορτοραφτη.Μετα την μεγαλη παραλια εχει αλλη μια μικρουλα που χωρανε το πολυ 10-15 ατομα.Η μια παρεα ηταν η δικια μας και διπλα μας κατι καλα παιδακια (κατι περιεργα καπνιζανε) που οταν εφυγαν παρατησαν τα παντα (καφεδες,νερα,αλουμινενια κουτακια).Δεν τους ειπαμε τπτ για 2 λογους.
> Ο ενας ειναι επειδη πιθανον να φευγανε με καμποσες μελανιες απο τον υπολοιπο κοσμο της παραλιας και ο δευτερος επειδη οπως ειπα ''ηταν καλα παιδια'' και δεν ξερεις πως θα αντιδρασουν.
> Φυσικα εμεις και μια αλλη παρεα που ηρθε μετα απο αυτους μαζεψαμε το χαλι τους.Τεσσερις σακουλες του σουπερ μαρκετ τιγκα στα σκουπιδια τους!!
> 
> ...


 πολυ καλη η ιδεα σου για τον καθαρισμο ακτης. σκεψου σε μας κατω στην παραλια του καιαφα και της ζαχαρως παρολο που ο δημος εχει τοποθετησει καδους  πολυ κοντα στην ακτη για του λουομενους, εντουτοις πολλοι επιμενουν να σβηνουν και να αφηνουν τις γοπες τους στην αμμουδια! χωρια τα μπουκαλια, σακουλες που μπορει να βρει κανεις. εχει αγοραστει μηχανιμα κοσκινισματος της αμμου αλλα την αλλη μερα, η εικονα ειναι παλι αποκαρδιωτικη...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Διαβάστε το συνημμενο αρχείο pdf που απευθύνεται τόσο στους επαγγελαμτίες αλλά και σε όσους ασχολούνται ερασιτεχνικά με τη θάλασσα.
Προσέξτε στη δεύτερη σελίδα πόσο κάνουν να διαλυθούν τα διάφορα που πετάμε με ελαφριά καρδιά στη θάλασσα, για παράδειγμα το πλαστικό κυπελάκι του καφέ που θα πετάξουμε από το κατάστρωμα του πλοίου που μας πηγάινει στις διακοπές θα το βρούν μέχρι και τα εγγόνια μας σε 50 χρόνια!!!
Το φυλλάδιο και η παρακάτω αφίσα προέρχονται από τη σελίδα της HELMEPA http://www.helmepa.gr/.
F47.jpg

----------


## dimitris

Καδοι σαν αυτον στην φωτογραφια(prutanis) βρηκαμε στο ταξιδι μας με το Superfast  XII πριν λιγες μερες,στο ανοιχτο καταστρωμα του πλοιου ειχε και για χαρτια και αλουμινια, το ποσο χρειαζεται να διαλυθουν οτι πεταμε στην θαλασσα οπως αναφερει ο φιλος μας ο Παναγιωτης παραπανω, νομιζω οτι υπαρχουν σε αρκετα αν οχι σε ολα τα πλοια της ακτοπλοϊας μας σχετικοι πινακες σε διαφορα σημεια.
plastika.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

ΧΩΡΙΣ ΛΟΓΙΑ !

IMG_0119.jpg

----------


## Leo

Πεντακάθαρες οι ακτές στα Μέθανα, όπως τις είδαμε την 19.04.09

P1160136.jpg

P1160178.jpg

P1160182.jpg

----------


## prutanis

Ωραιες φωτο καπετανιε και ειναι πραγματι πεντακαθαρες οι ακτες για να λεμε και κανενα καλο σε αυτον τον τοπο!

----------


## MILTIADIS

η ρυπανση του λιμανιου της πατρας ειναι καθημερινο φαινομενο,πραγμα που για να το διαπιστωσει κανεις αρκει να κανει μια βολτα εντος του λιμενα και ιδιαιτερα απο το υψος του ξενοδοχειου ASTIR μεχρι το ξενοδοχειο PATRAS PALACE.η υποψια που ειχαμε ολοι οσοι επισκεπτομαστε το χωρο για το απο που προερχονται τα πρασινοχρωμα λαδια που συχνα επιπλεουν στο εν λογω σημειο ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ φαινεται οτι επαληθευεται με τον χειροτερο τροπο με πρωταγωνιστες τα αγαπημενα μας πλοια! :Sad: και απ οτι φανεται το θεμα εχει παρει διαστασεις.http://www.zougla.gr/news.php?id=35237

----------


## Leo

Δεν νομίζω ότι επαληθεύτηκε τίποτα, το ψάχνουν και πήραν δείγαμτα. Όταν βγούν τα αποτελέσματα θα δούμε τι ακριβώς θα βρεθεί.

----------


## sylver23

Ενα προβλημα που παρατηρησα χθες στην ραφηνα ειναι στο μικρο λιμανακι για τα ψαροκαικα και τα σκαφη αναψυχης.Η επιφανεια της θαλασσας ειχε κατι σαν λαδι ή βενζινη και απο οτι καταλαβα αυτο συμβαινει επειδη η μπουκα οπως ειναι κατασκευασμενη δεν μπορει να ''ανανεωσει'' το νερο.
Παραθετω μια φωτο απο χθες που φαινεται η κατασταση 

P4251716.jpg


και αλλη μια παλαιοτερη για να δειτε πως ειναι η εισοδος στο λιμανακι.



P3240142.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Μιας και το καλοκαιράκι μπήκε για τα καλά ας προσπαθήσουμε όλοι να διατηρήσουμε ετσι καθαρές τις θάλασσες μας όπως βλέπουμε στην φώτο απο τα μέσα Μαιου στην Χιλιαδου που έιναι λες και δεν υπάρχει νερό πανω απο τις πετρες.Μια θάλασσα διαφανη!!

P5162137.jpg

----------


## Leo

Χθες λάβαμε απο την HELMEPA  το συνημμένο αρχείο, το οποίο και σας επισυνάπτω γιατί έχει ουσία και είναι ελπιδοφόρο το μήνυμα των παιδιών.

7o_DS_Kos_Letter.pdf

----------


## Leo

Χωρίς σχόλια....

P1180183.jpg

----------


## roussosf

> Χωρίς σχόλια....
> 
> P1180183.jpg


ο χανος περιμενει και ο Ρουσσος κοιματε

----------


## Natsios

Ας βοηθησουμε ολοι να μεινουν τα νερα μας ετσι 

DSC01041.JPG

----------


## Leo

Καθαρές θάλασσες με .......

P1180124.jpg

----------


## KOUKLA75

Κατοικω στο Πειραια, στα 5' με τα ποδια απο την Παραλια στα Βοτσαλακια.
Οι οποια ειναι παραμελημενη, απιστευτα βρωμικη.........Υποτηθεται οτι "κατι" εγινε και περυσι και φετος. Δυστυχως ΔΕΝ το βλεπω. :Confused: 

Σας γραφω διοτι αλλα διαβαζω στις εφημεριδες και αλλα βλεπουν τα "ματια" μου. Θα δειτε και στις φωτο που σας στελνω οτι αυτα που ειναι πεταμενα στα Βοτσαλακια δεν προερχονται ολα απο κατοικους...παραθυρα? σολινες???


Σας γραφω εδω ενα αρθρο το οποιο διαβασα σε μια τοπικη εφημεριδα του Πειραια του Ιουνιου, ΚΑΙ σας στελνω και links με  φωτογραφιες που εγω, η ιδια τραβηξα στις 05-07-2009.

ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΣΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ LINK:
http://h.imagehost.org/view/0892/1_29
http://g.imagehost.org/view/0890/089
http://h.imagehost.org/view/0458/083

*"ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ " ΠΡΟΣΩ ΟΛΟΤΑΧΩΣ - ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ"
ΙΟΥΝΙΟΣ 2009 - ΦΥΛΛΟ 32

"ΑΠΟΔΡΑΣΤΕ" στην Φρεαττύδα και στα Βοτσαλάκια:???:

Αποδράστε από την καθημερινότητα, χαλαρώστε και κάνετε το μπάνιο σας, δίπλα στο σπίτι σας,σχεδόν σε μια..."βουτιά"! Οι πλάζ στη Φρεαττύδα και στα Βοτσαλάκια, οργανωμένες,με ξαπλωστρες, ομπρέλες, ναυαγοσώστες και ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ 24 ώρες το 24ωρο, σας περιμένουν για να σας...δροσίσουν.
ΣΕΛΙΔΑ 6-
Με πρωτοβουλία του Δήμαρχου Πειραιά, Παναγιώτη Φασούλα, πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι οι πλαζ στη Φρεαττύδα και στα Βοτσαλάκια ΑΛΛΑΞΑΝ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΡΥΖΙΚΑ! Φέτος ήδη έχουν συντηρηθεί και είναι έτοιμες , να προσφέρουν ώρες ΔΡΟΣΙΑΣ.............

Στις παραλίες μπορούμε να κάνουμε το μπάνιο μας ΑΦΟΒΑ, Ο ΔΗΜΟΣ έχει φροντίσει να υπάρχει φύλαξη των παραλιώνν σε 24/24 βάση."* 

Εχω την εντυπωση οτι μας κοροιδευουν, κανω λαθος? Ειναι δυνατον μια παραλια στην οποια καθε μερα πλατσουριζουν εκατονταδες παιδακια και οικογενιες να ειναι σε τετοια κατασταση? Δεν ειναι κριμα να εχουμε μια παραλια στα ποδια μας και να ειναι γεματη σκουπιδια?

----------


## Leo

Από τα τελευταία *Νέα* της *HELMEPA*, ας ρίξουμε μια προσεκτικότερη ματιά στην τελευταία σελίδα του φυλαδίου... αν δεν θέλετε να διαβάσετε ολόκληρο το σχετικό άρθρο.

----------


## Leo

Η  σήμερα δημοσιεύει το παρακάτω άρθρο το οποίο θεωρώ άκρως ενδιαφέρον και ουσιαστικό. Ήρθε η ώρα να σοβαρευτούμε νομίζω ...

*Σήμα κινδύνου εκπέμπει η νομαρχία Πειραιά*
*Να αντιμετωπιστούν οι ρύποι των πλοίων από Εθνικό Σχέδιο*
Πέμπτη, 20 Αυγούστου 2009 07:00

Να ενταχθεί στο Εθνικό Σχέδιο Αντιμετώπισης της Ατμοσφαιρικής Ρύπανσης θεματική ενότητα μέτρων για τα πλοία, ως πηγής ατμοσφαιρικής ρύπανσης ιδιαίτερα σε παραλιμένιες περιοχές και να συμπεριληφθούν στο δίκτυο μέτρησης της ατμοσφαιρικής ρύπανσης οι περιβαλλοντικά υποβαθμισμένες περιοχές της Νομαρχίας Πειραιά, ζητεί με επιστολή του προς τον υπουργό ΠΕΧΩΔΕ, Γιώργο Σουφλιά, ο νομάρχης Πειραιά, Γιάννης Μίχας.

Στην επιστολή του ο νομάρχης Πειραιά επισημαίνει ότι στο Εθνικό Σχέδιο Αντιμετώπισης της Ατμοσφαιρικής Ρύπανσης απουσιάζουν μέτρα για τα πλοία, ιδιαίτερα σε ό,τι αφορά τις επιπτώσεις στο ατμοσφαιρικό περιβάλλον των παραλιμένιων περιοχών και προτείνει στον υπουργό ΠΕΧΩΔΕ τη συμπλήρωση του Εθνικού Σχεδίου Αντιμετώπισης της Ατμοσφαιρικής Ρύπανσης με μέτρα για πλοία σε σχέση και με την ποιότητα του ατμοσφαιρικού περιβάλλοντος στους λιμένες.

Μέτρα που ενδεχομένως, εφόσον κριθεί σκόπιμο, να ενταχθούν τελικά στο πλαίσιο των εθνικών θέσεων στις εν εξελίξει διεθνείς διαπραγματεύσεις για τη θέσπιση μέτρων μείωσης των εκπομπών αερίων του θερμοκηπίου από τη ναυτιλία, εν όψει της διεθνούς συμφωνίας για τη μετά Κιότο εποχή στην Κοπεγχάγη, τον ερχόμενο Δεκέμβριο, επισημαίνει η Νομαρχία.

*Η ΕΕΑ*

Να σημειωθεί ότι η Ένωση Επιχειρήσεων Ακτοπλοΐας έχει ήδη ζητήσει, με σχετική της επιστολή προς τον ΟΛΠ, τη ρευματοδότηση των πλοίων από ξηρά για όσο διάστημα παραμένουν δεμένα στο λιμάνια του Πειραιά με στόχο τη μείωση των εκπομπών αερίων ρύπων από τα πλοία αλλά και τη συγκράτηση του κόστους καυσίμων.

Η μη λειτουργία των ηλεκτρομηχανών των πλοίων στο λιμάνι αλλά η ρευματοδότησή τους από την ξηρά και μάλιστα για μεγάλα χρονικά διαστήματα του εικοσιτετραώρου κρίνεται απολύτως αναγκαία για τον περαιτέρω περιορισμό της ατμοσφαιρικής ρύπανσης του Πειραιά, σύμφωνα με την ΕΕΑ.

*Σταθμοί μέτρησης*

Στην επιστολή του ο νομάρχης Πειραιά επανέρχεται και στο ζήτημα της απομάκρυνσης και μεταφοράς εκτός της γεωγραφικής περιφέρειας της Νομαρχίας Πειραιά του ενός εκ των δύο σταθμών μέτρησης της ατμοσφαιρικής ρύπανσης που λειτουργούσε μέχρι πρότινος στον Πειραιά, καθώς ακόμη δεν έχουν δοθεί επαρκείς εξηγήσεις για ποιο λόγο προχώρησε σε αυτή την ενέργεια το ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ. 

Όπως υπογραμμίζει ο νομάρχης Πειραιά, από όσα έχουν μέχρι σήμερα δημοσιοποιηθεί, τόσο στην πρόβλεψη του ΕΣΠΑ για την αναβάθμιση και επέκταση του Εθνικού Δικτύου Παρακολούθησης της Ατμοσφαιρικής Ρύπανσης, όσο και στη σύνταξη του Εθνικού Σχεδίου Αντιμετώπισης της Ατμοσφαιρικής Ρύπανσης σε καμία περιοχή της Νομαρχίας Πειραιά δεν προβλέπεται η εγκατάσταση νέου σταθμού μέτρησης ρύπων. 

Τέλος, αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι η Πειραϊκή Ανάπτυξη της Νομαρχίας Πειραιά και το Εθνικό Μετσόβιο Πολυτεχνείο εκπονούν ερευνητικό πρόγραμμα για την εκτίμηση των επιπέδων της ατμοσφαιρικής ρύπανσης στην παράκτια περιοχή του λιμένα Πειραιά, με στόχο την κατάρτιση ενός ολοκληρωμένου σχεδίου προστασίας των εργαζόμενων και των πολιτών. 

Το πρόγραμμα, που περιλαμβάνει μεταξύ άλλων μετρήσεις των εσωτερικών και εξωτερικών συγκεντρώσεων διαφόρων δεικτών με σταθμικούς δειγματολήπτες και μετρητές συνεχούς καταγραφής, βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη.

----------


## Leo

Σας επισυνάπτω σήμερα μια εκτενή εγκύκλιο που κυκλοφόρησε η ΕΕΕ σχετικά με το θέμα. Είναι στα Ελληνικά και νομίζω ότι είναι χρήσιμο να ενημερωθούμε όλοι. Υπάρχουν και μερικά συνοδευτικά της εγκυκλίου, στα αγγλικά, που αν κάποιος τα χρειάζεται, μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου  με ΠΜ.

CIRCULAR 6510.doc

----------


## Natsios

Ο ICS (International Chamber of Shipping) δημιουργησε ενα νεο site το www.shippingandco2.org με σκοπο να εξηγησει τι κανει ο ναυτιλιακος τομεας και οι νομοθετες του για να μειωσουν αισθητα τις εκπομπες CO2 απο τα πλοια

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είναι ένα θέμα που απασχολεί τον IMO στο μήνυμά του για την Παγκόσμια Ημέρα της Ναυτιλίας αναφέρθηκε ειδικά σε αυτό το θέμα το μήνυμα και τα στοιχέια που το υποστηρίζουν είναι στα συνημμένα αρχεία.
Νομίζω ότι η κλιματική αλλαγή είναι ένα θέμα που θα απασχολήσει τη ναυτιλιακή κοινότητα αρκετά.

----------


## Leo

Ανακοινώθηκε σήμερα παο την *ΕΕΕ*με την συνημμένη εγκύκλιο η επίσημοποίηση το δελτίου τύπου απο το UK Club που έχουμε δημοσιεύεσει  εδώ.

CIRCULAR 6534.doc

Νομίζω είναι μια μη αναμενόμενη απαίτηση που θα κινηθούν πολλά γρανάζια, αλλά έχει περιορισμένο χρόνο υλοποίησης, και αυτό θα δημιουργήσει προβλήματα.

----------


## Natsios

*Εμπόριο ρύπων: Πέντε λόγοι που κάνουν τη ναυτιλία να λέει όχι
*


Υπέρ της συμμετοχής της ναυτιλίας στις προσπάθειες για την αντιμετώπιση της κλιματικής αλλαγής τάσσονται οι μεγαλύτερες ναυτιλιακές οργανώσεις του κόσμου που εκπροσωπούν χιλιάδες πλοιοκτήτες. 

Την προηγούμενη Παρασκευή εκπρόσωποι από το Διεθνή Ναυτιλιακό Οργανισμό (ΙΜΟ) το Διεθνές ναυτικό Επιμελητήριο (ICS) την INTERTANKO και τη BIMCO, οργάνωσαν εκδήλωση στο πλαίσιο της διεθνούς διάσκεψης της Κοπεγχάγης όπου συζητήθηκε ο ρόλος της ναυτιλίας στην αντιμετώπιση της κλιματικής αλλαγής.

Επίσης σε δυο εκδηλώσεις μίλησε και ο γενικός γραμματέας του ΙΜΟ κ. Ευθύμιος Μητρόπουλος. Κοινή συνιστάμενη όλων των απόψεων είναι η συμβολή της ναυτιλίας στη μείωση των εκπομπών αερίων του θερμοκηπίου μέσω ενός σχεδίου που θα εκπονηθεί και υλοποιηθεί στο πλαίσιο του ΙΜΟ.

Επίσης οι ναυτιλιακοί φορείς τάσσονται κατά της συμμετοχής της ναυτιλίας σε ένα διεθνές εμπόριο ρύπων, ενώ αντιθέτως συντάσσονται με την άποψη επιβολής φόρου στα ναυτιλιακά καύσιμα για τη χρηματοδότηση ενεργειών και μέτρων προστασίας του περιβάλλοντος από την κλιματική αλλαγή.

Η Bimco σε ειδική έκδοση της με τίτλο «Applying Market Based Instruments to control the emissions of Greenhouse gases by the shipping industry» αναλύει γιατί η οργάνωση τάσσεται κατά της εφαρμογής του εμπορίου ρύπων στη ναυτιλία.

Η Bimco αναφέρει πέντε λόγους γιατί τελικά μετά από ενδελεχή μελέτη δεν μπορεί να υποστηρίξει την εισαγωγή της εμπορίας δικαιωμάτων ρύπων στη ναυτιλία;

- Η ναυτιλιακή βιομηχανία δεν έχει σύνορα. H κατανομή των δικαιωμάτων εκπομπής ρύπων σε κάθε πλοιοκτήτη μπορεί να κάνει πλούσιους τους σημερινούς πλοιοκτήτες και ειδικά όσους θέλουν να συρρικνώσουν τις δραστηριότητες ή να αποχωρήσουν από τον κλάδο, ενώ περιορίζει τη δυνατότητα σε νέους πλοιοκτήτες να εισέλθουν στον κλάδο.

- Σε περίπτωση που οι πλοιοκτήτες υποχρεούνται να αγοράσουν πιστώσεις άνθρακα για κάθε αύξηση των εκπομπών τους, αυτό σημαίνει ότι, προκειμένου να επεκτείνουν το στόλο τους, θα πρέπει να αγοράσουν δικαιώματα εκπομπής για τη συγκεκριμένη επέκταση. Αυτό σημαίνει περιορισμό της δυνατότητας του πλοιοκτήτη να αυξήσει το στόλο του. 

- Η Bimco εκτιμά ότι με την παρούσα δομή του ναυτιλιακού κλάδου και της χρηματοδότησής του δεν είναι εύκολο να προσδιοριστεί ο πλοιοκτήτης. Αλλά ακόμη και εάν ο πλοιοκτήτης εντοπιστεί δεν σημαίνει ότι ο ίδιος είναι και ο διαχειριστής του πλοίου, ο έχων την ευθύνη για την αποτελεσματική λειτουργία του, καθώς εμπλέκονται και άλλοι παράγοντες, όπως ο ναυλωτής κ.λπ.

- Η BIMCO πιστεύει ότι η εισαγωγή ενός συμβατικού συστήματος εμπορίας εκπομπών, ανεξάρτητα από το κόστος, θα έφερνε σε πολύ μειονεκτική θέση τους μικρούς πλοιοκτήτες δεδομένου ότι δεν έχουν την υποδομή για τη διαχείριση του εμπορίου εκπομπών σε σύγκριση με τους μεγαλύτερους πλοιοκτήτες.

- Τέλος πέραν των παραπάνω επιχειρημάτων η Bimco θεωρεί ότι ένα σύστημα εμπορίας δικαιωμάτων εκπομπών ρύπων θα εμπλέξει πολλούς φορείς, στη διαχείριση τεράστιων ποσών και δικαιωμάτων ρύπων. 

URL: http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/redirstory.asp?id=1754598

----------


## Leo

Αγαπητές/οί Κυρίες/Κύριοι,

Ανταποκρινόμενοι στο αίτημα μελών, ατόμων και εταιρειών, να χρησιμοποιήσουν την Αφίσα με το “Χρόνο Διάλυσης Απορριμμάτων στη Θάλασσα” που δημοσιεύσαμε στο τελευταίο τεύχος ΝΕΑ (δείτε συνημμένο δείγμα χαμηλής ανάλυσης) παρακαλούμε σημειώστε ότι η Αφίσα είναι τώρα διαθέσιμη σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή υψηλής ανάλυσης, από την ιστοσελίδα της HELMEPA στη διεύθυνση http://www.helmepa.gr/gr/downloads.php στo σύνδεσμο “*Χρόνος διάλυσης απορριμμάτων στην Θάλασσα*”.

Μπορείτε να: - την εκτυπώσετε, να κάνετε αντίγραφα και να την αναρτήσετε κατά την κρίση σας στα γραφεία σας ή να τη στείλετε σε Δήμους και Κοινότητες,
- προσθέσετε το λογότυπο της εταιρείας σας και να τη στείλετε ηλεκτρονικά σε συναδέλφους και γνωστούς,
- την αναρτήσετε στην ιστοσελίδα της εταιρείας σας ως μέρος των περιβαλλοντικών προσπαθειών σας.

Περιμένουμε να μας πείτε εάν έχετε και άλλες ιδέες και προτάσεις.

Πιστεύουμε ότι το μήνυμα για τις επιπτώσεις της ρύπανσης που από άγνοια ή αδιαφορία προκαλούμε μπορεί να εξαπλωθεί ακόμα περισσότερο, ώστε σύντομα να γίνει κοινή συνείδηση πως τα σκουπίδια μας “_δεν εξαφανίζονται_”, αλλά επιπλέουν στις θάλασσες, παραμένουν στις ακτές ή καταλήγουν στο βυθό προκαλώντας κι εκεί προβλήματα στη θαλάσσια ζωή.

Με τιμή,

Κριστιάνα Πρεκεζέ,
Επικεφαλής Ναυτιλιακού Επιμορφωτικού Κέντρου


HELMEPA_Recycle_Period_deigma.jpg

----------


## Leo

Από την *ΕΕΕ* η εγκύκλιος *Νο 6563* με οδηγίες για την περιεκτηκότητα σε θείο των καυσίμων πλοίων.

CIRCULAR 6563.doc

----------


## blueseacat

*Τεράστιες ποσότητες πλαστικών στον Ατλαντικό* 

         Πέμπτη, 25 Φεβρουαρίου 2010, 08:43 




          Αμερικανοί επιστήμονες ανακάλυψαν μία περιοχή στον Βόρειο Ατλαντικό Ωκεανό, όπου συσσωρεύονται τεράστιες ποσότητες πλαστικών κομματιών. Η περιοχή μπορεί πλέον να συγκριθεί ακόμη και με το γνωστό «μεγάλο σκουπιδότοπο του Ειρηνικού». 

Η Karen Lavender, εκπρόσωπος της «Sea Education Association» ανέφερε ότι το θέμα των πλαστικών στον Ατλαντικό έχει παραμεληθεί τελείως από τους υπεύθυνους. Οι επιστήμονες της Ένωσης πήγαν στην περιοχή και χρησιμοποίησαν ειδικά δίχτυα, προκειμένου να βγάλουν από το νερό τα πλαστικά. Συνολικά έκαναν 6.100 «ρυμουλκήσεις» στις περιοχές της Καραϊβικής και του Βόρειου Ατλαντικού, οι οποίες αποκάλυψαν μεγάλες ποσότητες πλαστικών κομματιών. 

Τα κομμάτια αυτά, αποτελούν την «πρώτη ύλη» για τη δημιουργία προϊόντων, όπως για παράδειγμα οι πλαστικές σακούλες. 

Οι ερευνητές προειδοποίησαν ότι τα συγκεκριμένα πλαστικά, τα οποία δεν βιοδιασπώνται εύκολα, υπάρχουν σε τεράστιες ποσότητες στην περιοχή, ενώ τόνισαν την ανάγκη να ληφθούν άμεσα μέτρα για τον καθαρισμό της περιοχής.

----------


## mpoumpoulina

*“Τα απορρίμματα ταξιδεύουν: Από τα χέρια μας στη θάλασσα,* *σε όλο τον πλανήτη, και μέσα στο χρόνο”*

Δημοσιεύτηκε με τον παραπάνω τίτλο, η έκθεση με τα αποτελέσματα του Παγκόσμιου Εθελοντικού Καθαρισμού Ακτών για το 2009 από το OceanConservancy στις ΗΠΑ. Η αναφορά της δραστηριότητας αυτής, την οποία συντονίζει στην Ελλάδα κάθε χρόνο η HELMEPA, παρέχει τη μοναδική παγκόσμια εικόνα για το πρόβλημα των απορριμμάτων σε θάλασσες και ακτές.

Συνολικά 500.000 εθελοντές σε 108 χώρες σε όλο τον κόσμο μάζεψαν 3,4 εκατομμύρια κιλά σκουπιδιών από 23.861 χιλιόμετρα παραλιών αλλά και ακτών σε λίμνες και ποτάμια. Αξίζει να σημειωθεί πως:

· 60% των απορριμμάτων που βρέθηκαν στους εθελοντικούς καθαρισμούς ήταν “μίας χρήσης” όπως πλαστικά μπουκάλια και ποτήρια.
· 336 θαλάσσια ζώα, μεταξύ αυτών 138 πουλιά, βρέθηκαν παγιδευμένα σε θαλάσσια απορρίμματα, κυρίως πετονιές και δίχτυα. 120 από αυτά ήταν ακόμη ζωντανά και απελευθερώθηκαν από τους εθελοντές.  
· Μισό εκατομμύριο πιάτα, πηρούνια, μαχαίρια και κουτάλια – αρκετά για να παρέχουν πλήρες σερβίτσιο σε πάνω από 100.000 ανθρώπους, ήταν πεταμένα στις ακτές.
· Οι εθελοντές βρήκαν 58.881 συσκευασίες από λάδια/λιπαντικά αυτοκινήτου -  που αντιστοιχούν σε αλλαγή λαδιού σε περίπου 12.000 μεσαίου μεγέθους αυτοκίνητα.

Οι ωκεανοί παίζουν σημαντικό ρόλο για την υγεία ολόκληρου του πλανήτη –μαζί και της δικής μας. Ανεξάρτητα πόσο κοντά στην ακτή ζούμε, όλοι συνδεόμαστε με τους ωκεανούς και όλα όσα χρειαζόμαστε συνδέονται με αυτούς - από τον αέρα που αναπνέουμε έως τις τροφές που καταναλώνουμε.

Τα απορρίμματα στη θάλασσα είναι ένα από τα πιο διαδεδομένα προβλήματα ρύπανσης, με τα πλαστικά να αποτελούν τα τρία τέταρτα όλων των απορριμμάτων που επιπλέουν στους ωκεανούς, ταξιδεύοντας πολλά χρόνια και σε μεγάλες αποστάσεις. Ακόμα κι όταν διαλύονται σε μικρότερα κομμάτια, τα πλαστικά στη θάλασσα έχουν επιπτώσεις σε οικοσυστήματα, την άγρια φύση και στους ωκεανούς που παρατηρείται παγκόσμια: οι παραλίες κατακλύζονται από αποτσίγαρα, οι θαλάσσιες χελώνες μπερδεύουν τις σακούλες για τροφή ενώ ψάρια και άλλα θαλάσσια είδη μπλέκονται και πεθαίνουν στα πεταμένα στο νερό αλιευτικά εξαρτήματα. 

Είναι καιρός να σταματήσουμε να χρησιμοποιούμε τις θάλασσες σαν χωματερές, να αλλάξουμε νοοτροπία και να επαναπροσδιορίσουμε τη σχέση μας με τη θάλασσα και ολόκληρο τον πλανήτη. Ας αρχίσουμε να επαναχρησιμοποιούμε και να ανακυκλώνουμε συστηματικά και να πετάμε τα σκουπίδια μόνο στους κάδους απορριμμάτων. 

Μπορούμε να γίνουμε μέρος της λύσης αυτού του προβλήματος συμμετέχοντας σε εθελοντικούς καθαρισμούς ακτών, ενημερώνοντας τους γύρω μας και αφυπνίζοντας την τοπική κοινωνία όπου ανήκουμε.

Φέτος, η Παγκόσμια Ημέρα Εθελοντικού Καθαρισμού Ακτών είναι το Σάββατο 25 Σεπτεμβρίου και η HELMEPA σε συνεργασία με το OceanConservancy θα συντονίσει για άλλη μια χρονιά την πρωτοβουλία αυτή στην Ελλάδα, ενεργοποιώντας εθελοντές, μικρούς και μεγάλους σε όλη τη χώρα. Ας μην περιμένουμε όμως το Σεπτέμβριο για να δείξουμε την ευαισθησία μας. Ας αρχίσουμε από τώρα με το σύνθημα: “όχι πλαστικά, όχι σκουπίδια σε θάλασσες και ακτές!”


Φιλικά, 

Για τους Ναυτίλους της HELMEPA

----------


## Natsios

Καιρός να κόψουμε το κακό συνήθειο με το "μεγάλο τασάκι" στις παραλίες και να ευαισθητοποιηθούμε όλοι. Είναι μόνο μια απλή κίνηση που πρέπει να γίνει συνήθεια

http://www.marinews.gr/pub/category....ontentid=11955

----------


## zozef

Χθες 05/06 ηταν η μερα για το περιβαλλον.Ο δημος Ποσειδωνιας σε συναργασια με τους τοπικους φορεις της Βαρης,(τοπικο συμβουλιο,πολιτιστικο συλλογο,αλιευτικο συλλογο) σημερα διοργανωσαν των καθαρισμο στις παραλιες της.Στο Αχλαδι μαλιστα επεσαν και δυτες για τον καλυτερο καθαρισμο,Στις υπολοιπες μικροι μεγαλοι εφοδιασμενοι καταλληλα φροντισαν να αφησουν καθαρες παραλιες.Μπορουμε ολοι να κανουμε κατι για καθαρες θαλασσες και παραλιες.
PER 008NA.jpg
Προετοιμασια των δυτων
PER 011NA.jpg
Κανενα σχολιο
PER 012NA.jpg
Βουτιες
PER 003NA.jpg
Και μην ξεχναμε και την παραλια μας, Φαμπρικα!!

----------


## sylver23

Δράση για την προστασία του Αιγαίου

 Το Αρχιπέλαγος, Ινστιτούτο Θαλάσσιας Προστασίας είναι μία μη-κερδοσκοπική, μη-κυβερνητική περιβαλλοντική οργάνωση, που δραστηριοποιείται από το 1998 σε διάφορες περιοχές των ελληνικών θαλασσών (Ιόνιο Πέλαγος, Κεντρικό Αιγαίο, Λιβυκό Πέλαγος, Ανατολικό Αιγαίο, κα). Από το 2000, το Αρχιπέλαγος διατηρεί κύριες ερευνητικές βάσεις στην Ικαρία και τη Σάμο, ενώ το πεδίο δράσης της Οργάνωσης καλύπτει το σύνολο των ελληνικών θαλασσών και σταδιακά επεκτείνεται στην ευρύτερη περιοχή της ΒΑ Μεσογείου.

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες για την οργάνωση στο παρακάτω λινκ

www.archipelago.gr

----------


## sylver23

*Πολυεπίπεδη ωκεανογραφική έρευνα στη Σάμο* 

 του Γιάννη Κουτελίδα - 17/09/2010 Ξεκίνησε σήμερα, 17 Σεπτεμβρίου, με αφετηρία τη θαλάσσια ερευνητική βάση του Αρχιπελάγους στη Σάμο, *πολυεπίπεδη ωκεανογραφική έρευνα που οργανώνει το Αρχιπέλαγος,* Ινστιτούτο Θαλάσσιας Προστασίας* σε συνεργασία με το τμήμα Θαλάσσιας Γεωγραφίας του πανεπιστημίου Cardiff* της Ουαλίας στο θαλάσσιο πεδίο της νότιας Σάμου.


περισσότερα...

----------


## sylver23

Δελτίο τύπου απο το Αρχιπέλαγος για το Sea Diamond

----------


## sylver23

Σε εξέλιξη η «σφαγή» δελφινιών στην Ιαπωνία: Το Αρχιπέλαγος ενημερώνει  του Γιάννη Κουτελίδα - 12/10/2010 Ένας μήνας συμπληρώθηκε σχεδόν από τότε που *ξεκίνησε το καθιερωμένο εξάμηνο “κυνηγιού” δελφινιών στην περιοχή Taiji της Ιαπωνίας.* Μέχρι  σήμερα υπολογίζεται ότι έχουν οδηγηθεί σε σφαγή περίπου 35  σταχτοδέλφινα ενώ άγνωστος είναι ο αριθμός των δελφινιών που επιλέγονται  για ενυδρεία και ζωολογικά πάρκα ανά τον κόσμο.
Από τις αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου *π**λήρωμα της ακτιβιστικής ομάδας Sea Shepherd Conservation Society βρίσκεται ως παρατηρητής* στην  περιοχή και μεταδίδει καθημερινά εικόνες και πληροφορίες σχετικά με την  κατάσταση που επικρατεί. Στο πλαίσιο συνεργασίας που ξεκίνησε την  περασμένη άνοιξη, *το Αρχιπέλαγος βρίσκεται σε ανοιχτή επικοινωνία με μέλη της Οργάνωσης Sea Shepherd* και ενημερώνεται από πρώτο χέρι για τη δράση τους στο θέμα της σφαγής των δελφινιών τόσο στη Ιαπωνία, όσο και στα νησιά Φερόε. Μέχρι στιγμής η* κατάσταση στην περιοχή Taiji της Ιαπωνίας είναι ιδιαίτερα τεταμένη* με  καθημερινές αντεγκλήσεις και κυνηγητά μεταξύ ψαράδων - ιαπωνικής  ακτοφυλακής και ακτιβιστών (που έχουν συρρεύσει από όλον τον κόσμο). *Η ένταση μεγάλωσε* ακόμα περισσότερο *με τη δράσ**η* μίας πρωτοεμφανιζόμενης ομάδας Ευρωπαίων ακτιβιστών με τον τίτλο “*Black Fish”*, οι οποίοι πριν μερικές μέρες *καταδύθηκαν και έκοψαν τα δίχτυα έξι κλωβών όπου κρατούνταν φυλακισμένα δελφίνια,* χωρίς ωστόσο να μπορέσουν να ελευθερώσουν κάποια από αυτά. 

Όπως είναι φυσικό, τα βλέμματα πολλών οργανισμών και ΜΜΕ είναι στραμμένα  αυτές τις μέρες στην Taiji, γεγονός που ίσως έχει ήδη οδηγήσει στην  απελευθέρωση δελφινιών που δεν είχαν επιλεγεί για κάποιο ενυδρείο.

Για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν αυτή την πρακτική ή δεν έχουν παρακολουθήσει το διάσημο ντοκιμαντέρ “The Cove”, *παρακάτω παρουσιάζεται μια σύντομη περιγραφή με όσα πρέπει να γνωρίζετε για αυτή τη βάρβαρη πρακτική.*
 Το 2003, αποκαλύφθηκε ότι ολόκληρες ομάδες δελφινιών οδηγούνται σε κόλπους στην περιοχή *Taiji* της Ιαπωνίας. *Εκεί,  συγκεντρώνονται οι εκπαιδευτές δελφινιών από όλο τον κόσμο οι οποίοι  επιλέγουν τα καλύτερα δελφίνια και τα στέλνουν σε φυλακές – ενυδρεία.* Τακτική,  η οποία ουσιαστικά καταδικάζει τα δελφίνια σε αργό θάνατο μέσα σε  τσιμεντένια κλουβιά, χάριν του κέρδους και με πρόσχημα τη μελέτη της  άγριας ζωής. *Το παράδειγμα άλλωστε των παραστάσεων στο Αττικό πάρκο* με δελφίνια που έχουν μεταφερθεί από την…Λιθουανία για να ικανοποιήσουν το φιλοθέαμον ελληνικό κοινό *είναι χαρακτηριστικό και δεν περιποιεί τιμή για κανένα εμπλεκόμενο.*
Στην πόλη Taiji, *τα δελφίνια που δεν επιλέγονται για τα ενυδρεία, ακολουθούν αναπόφευκτα τον δρόμο της άμεσης θανατικής καταδίκης.* Οδηγούνται  σε ένα απομονωμένο κόλπο, κρυμμένο πίσω από βράχια και προστατευόμενο  από συρματοπλέγματα ώστε να μην πλησιάζει κανείς. Σε εκείνο τον κόλπο τα  δελφίνια σφαγιάζονται, με μαχαιριές σε όλο τους το σώμα. 

Αρχικά θεωρήθηκε ότι ο λόγος αυτής της σφαγής ήταν για να πωληθεί το  κρέας των νεκρών δελφινιών για βρώση. Ωστόσο, το κρέας των δελφινιών δεν  είναι και τόσο δημοφιλές στην Ιαπωνία, κυρίως για λόγους υγείας (στο  κρέας τους έχουν καταγραφεί υψηλές τιμές υδραργύρου, πάνω από τα  επιτρεπτά όρια που θέτει ο Παγκόσμιος Οργανισμός Υγείας). *Πιστεύεται λοιπόν ότι ο κύριος λόγος της σφαγής των δελφινιών είναι ο ανταγωνισμός που υπάρχει ανάμεσα σε αυτά και στους αλιείς* της τοπικής κοινωνίας. Το όλο θέμα έκανε γνωστό παγκοσμίως το 2009 ο ακτιβιστής Ric ΅OBarry, με το *βραβευμένο με όσκαρ ντοκιμαντέρ “The Cove”.*
*Στις 14  Οκτωβρίου η διεθνής κοινότητα αντιδρά με συγκεντρώσεις διαμαρτυρίας έξω  από πρεσβείες και προξενεία της Ιαπωνίας ανά τον κόσμο – Ευχόμαστε να  έχουν αποτέλεσμα και προτρέπουμε συλλόγους, φιλοζωικές οργανώσεις &  ευαισθητοποιημένους πολίτες σε αντίστοιχες κινητοποιήσεις

*Περισσότερα .....

----------


## sylver23

Oι atenistas καθάρισαν την Κυριακή την παραλία που βρίσκεται κάτω απο το ΣΕΦ.

Δείτε περισσότερα στο site τους

----------


## τοξοτης

> Oι atenistas καθάρισαν την Κυριακή την παραλία που βρίσκεται κάτω απο το ΣΕΦ.
> 
> Δείτε περισσότερα στο site τους


ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΤΟΥΣ.

Δεν είναι δύσκολο, πανεύκολο είναι να μάθουν κάποιοι να πετάνε τα σκουπίδια τους στο καλάθι ή αν δεν υπάρχει να τα βάζουν σε μια σακούλα και να τα πετούν στο πρώτο διαθέσιμο που θα βρουν.

Βέβαια και *ΟΙ ΔΗΜΟΙ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΦΡΟΝΤΙΖΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΑΘΑΚΙΑ.*

----------


## Apostolos

Ας αναφέρουμε ότι η HELMEPA πραγματοποιεί εξαιρετικά ναυτιλιακά σεμινάρια ΔΩΡΕΑΝ ακόμα και σε αυτούς που η εταιρία τους δέν ειναι μέλος της. Αρκεί μια επίσκεψη στην ΠΝΟ και αυτοί θα σε στείλουν σε εάν απο τα πολλά θέματα που πραγματοποιούνται μηνιαίος!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έχεις δίκιο Απόστολε δεν το είχαμε αναφέρει.Περισσότερα για τα σεμινάρια της HELMEPA μπορεί νε δει εδώ http://www.helmepa.gr/gr/summary.php

----------


## mpoumpoulina

Παρουσίαση Επιμορφωτικού Προγράμματος 2011

 *Προς: Διευθυντές και Συνδέσμους Μελών HELMEPA, Επίτιμα Μέλη HELMEPA, Ναυτιλιακές Ενώσεις,Πρόεδρο ΟΛΠ, Γενικό Γραμματέα ΥΘΥΝΑΛ, Αρχηγό Λ.Σ. και Υπευθύνους Ν. Ασφάλειας, Προστασίας Θαλάσσιου Περιβάλλοντος και Κ.Λ.Π., Ναυτιλιακό Τύπο, Εισηγητές θεμάτων Προγράμματος.*


*Κύριοι,* 

*Καλή Χρονιά με Υγεία και Πρόοδο.* 

*Εκ μέρους του ΔΣ, ο Αντιπρόεδρος Δρ. Ι. Κούστας σας προσκαλεί στην παρουσίαση του Ναυτιλιακού Επιμορφωτικού Προγράμματος 2011 της HELMEPA την Παρασκευή 28 Ιανουαρίου 2011 και ώρα 16.00 στο κτίριο της εταιρείας DANAOS, Ακτή Κονδύλη 14 στον Πειραιά.* 

*Κατά την εκδήλωση, το Germanischer Lloyd θα επιδώσει στη HELMEPA το Πιστοποιητικό Ποιότητας ISO 9001:2008 για όλη τη λειτουργία της ως “Maritime Training Center for Pollution Prevention, Safety at Sea and Environmental Awareness”. * 
*
*

----------


## Natsios

Ένα άκρως ενδιαφέρον αρθρο σχετικά με την πρωτοβουλία της Cargill να χρησιμοποιήσει τη δύναμη του αέρα ως βοηθητικό μέσω ώθησης του πλοίου σε μια προσπάθεια μείωσης των εκμπομπών ρύπων (CO2) στην ατμόσφαιρα. 
Η Cargil είναι μια τεράστια παγκόσμια δύναμη στη μεταφορά χύμα (bulk) φορτίων (αγροτικών προϊόντων, μεταλλευμάτων κτλ κτλ) με δικά της φορτία, πλοία, πλοία υπο ναύλωση κτλ κτλ. Η Skysails http://www.skysails.info απο την άλλη είναι μια εταιρία που έχει μελετήσει και προμοτάρει ένα σύστημα εκμετάλλευσης του ανέμου απο τα πλοία με ένα νεο είδος πανιού/μπαλονιού/αλεξιπτωτου κτλ 
Βέβαια το άρθρο είναι στα αγγλικα 
Πηγή http://www.shipandoffshore.net/


*Project agreement for largest kite-powered vessel* 

Tuesday, 01 Mar 2011 
Global transporter of agricultural, energy and industrial commodities Cargill has signed an agreement with SkySails GmbH & Co. KG (SkySails) to use wind power technology to reduce greenhouse gas emissions in the shipping industry.
Artist's impression of a handysize

SkySails, based in Hamburg, has developed the innovative, patented technology that uses a kite which flies ahead of the vessel and generates enough propulsion to reduce consumption of bunker fuel by up to 35 percent in ideal sailing conditions.

Next December Cargill will install the 320 sqm kite on a handysize vessel of between 25,000 and 30,000 dwt, which the company has on long-term charter, making it the largest vessel propelled by a kite in the world. Cargill and SkySails aim to have the system fully operational in the first quarter of 2012. Cargill is currently helping SkySails develop and test the technology and has identified a ship-owner – supportive of environmental stewardship in the industry – with whom it will partner on the project.

The SkySails kite will be connected to the ship by rope and is computer-controlled by an automatic pod to maximise the wind benefits. The kite functions at a height of between 100 to 420 m and flies in a figure of eight formation. The SkySails system is automated and requires only minimal action by the crew. An automatic control system steers the kite and adjusts its flight path. All information related to the system's operation is displayed on the monitor of the SkySails' workstation on the ship's bridge.

"For some time, we have been searching for a project that can help drive environmental best practice within the shipping industry and see this as a meaningful first step", said G.J. van den Akker, head of Cargill's ocean transportation business. "The shipping industry currently supports 90 percent of the world's international physical trade. In a world of finite resources, environmental stewardship makes good business sense. As one of the world's largest charterers of dry bulk freight, we take this commitment extremely seriously. In addition to lowering greenhouse gas emissions, the SkySails technology aims to significantly reduce fuel consumption and costs. We are very impressed with the technology and see its installation on one of our chartered ships as the first part of an ongoing, long-term partnership."

"We are delighted that Cargill is the first company to embrace our technology on a vessel this large as part of its commitment to help reduce greenhouse gas emissions in the shipping industry", said Stephan Wrage, managing director of SkySails. "We are excited that our technology will shortly be used on a handysize vessel for the first time and see great potential to incorporate it on larger ships in the future."

According to a United Nations (International Maritime Organisation) study, up to 100m tonnes of carbon dioxide (CO2) could be saved every year by the broad application of the SkySails' technology on the world merchant fleet.


*Photomontage_Cargill_SkySails.gif*

----------


## Eng

Πραγματικα θα εχει πολυ ενδιαφερον να δουμε στα πλοια μας αυτη την εφαρμογη του kite. Παντως on the other hand εχω την αισθηση πως αυτη η εταιρια (SkySails) θα βγαλει πολλα χρηματα καθως αν καταλαβαινω σωστα αυτη εισαγη την πατεντα. Ομως θεωρω πως θα χρειαστει να γινει ταιραστιο βημα στις ναυλαγορες συνολικα καθως τα bunkers ειναι major key point. Αντε να δουμε...

----------


## Leo

Ένα *σεμινάριο* από την HELMEPA για όσους ενδιαφέρονται.

----------


## sylver23

Καθαρισμός Βυθού και παραλίας Αγίου Κηρύκου Ικαρίας διοργανώθηκε απο τον σύλλογο 'Ιωάννης Μελλάς' με συμμετοχή του Δήμου Ικαρίας και των συλλόγων Αγίου Παντελεήμονα , Γλαρέδων ,  νέων Αγίου Κηρύκου (ΣΝΑΚ) και εθελοντών πυροσβεστών Ικαρίας στις 13 Μαρτίου 2011


_Το Σάββατο 12 και την Κυριακή 13 Μαρτίου ο Πολιτιστικός Σύλλογος "Ιωάννης Μελάς" διοργανώνει στον ¶γιο Κήρυκο Ικαρίας "Καθαρισμό Βυθού και Παραλίας" με προσκεκλημένους του, τον Σύλλογο Αυτοδυτών Σάμου  όπου αποτελείται από νέους ανθρώπους με όρεξη και πίστη στο έργο τους.  Τη δράση αυτή θα ενισχύσουν με την παρουσία τους και την πολύτιμη αρωγή  τους ο Δήμος Ικαρίας καθώς και οι Σύλλογοι ¶γ. Παντελεήμονα, Γλαρέδων,  Νέων Αγ. Κηρύκου και εθελοντών Πυροσβεστών._

Περισσότερα και πηγή : Ikariaki.gr

193014_157893730934555_100001417862363_323254_8176247_o.jpg


Επίσης φωτογραφίες απο την διοργάνωση υπάρχουν στους δύο παρακάτω συνδέσμους

1.Οι πρώτες φωτογραφίες
2.Πλήρες φωτογραφικό ρεπορτάζ

Πηγή : ikariaki.gr

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το 2006 με την απόφαση A.982(24) ο IMO αποφάσισε να ορίσει εξαιρετικά ευαίσθητες θαλάσσιες περιοχές (particularly sensitive sea areas) ώστε να εξασφαλίζεται η προστασία τους από τη ρύπανση με πρόσθετα μέτρα και αυστηρή τήρηση της MARPOL και των άλλων Συνθηκών σε αυτές. Την απόφαση μπορείτε να τη δείτε στο συνημμένο αρχείο τις περιοχές που έχουν μέχρι τώρα καθοριστεί μπορείτε να τις δείτε *εδώ*.

Στο βίντεο μπορέιτε να δείτε περισσότερα για τις εξαιρετικά ευαίσθητες θαλάσσιες περιοχές και την προστασία τους.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Η HELMEPA, ως συντονιστής της Παγκόσμιας Εκστρατείας Εθελοντικού  Καθαρισμού Ακτών στην Ελλάδα, σε προσκαλεί να πάρεις μέρος στον Μήνα  Δράσης για το Θαλάσσιο Περιβάλλον.
Η *Παγκόσμια Εκστρατεία Εθελοντικού Καθαρισμού Ακτών*  είναι η μεγαλύτερη εθελοντική δράση του είδους της, όπου εκατοντάδες  χιλιάδες εθελοντές σε 100 χώρες του κόσμου καθαρίζουν παραλίες και  τμήματα του βυθού! 

  	Η HELMEPA, ως συντονιστής της Εκστρατείας στην Ελλάδα, ανακοινώνει και φέτος τον *Μήνα Δράσης για το Θαλάσσιο Περιβάλλον*  (21/9 έως 21/10), που δίνει την ευκαιρία σε ιδιώτες, σχολεία, φορείς  και εταιρείες να αναλάβουν εθελοντικά τον καθαρισμό μιας παραλίας ή/και  ενός τμήματος του βυθού οπουδήποτε στη χώρα. Στο πλαίσιο αυτό, *σε προσκαλούμε να πάρεις μέρος στη δράση μας*, οργανώνοντας τον δικό σου καθαρισμό ακτής.
*Μαζί μπορούμε να οργανώσουμε φέτος τη  μεγαλύτερη δράση καθαρισμού ακτών και να αναδείξουμε τη φυσική ομορφιά  τους απαλλάσσοντάς τες από τα σκουπίδια!*  	Η διαδικασία για να διοργανώσεις τη δική σου δράση είναι πολύ απλή:

 *Διάλεξε την ακτή* που θέλεις να καθαρίσεις μαζί με την παρέα σου, συμπλήρωσε τη φόρμα συμμετοχής και στείλε την στο email social@helmepa.gr, μαζί με μερικές φωτογραφίες της ακτής που δείχνουν το πρόβλημα. 		Εμείς θα επικοινωνήσουμε μαζί σου και *θα σου στείλουμε ηλεκτρονικά οδηγίες και υλικό* (αφίσα και δελτία καταγραφής απορριμμάτων). 		Τέλος, *θα καταχωρήσουμε τη δράση σου στον διαδικτυακό χάρτη της Εκστρατείας* και θα την ανακοινώσουμε στην επίσημη σελίδα μας στο Facebook μας ώστε να ενημερώσουμε και άλλους ενδιαφερόμενους και πιθανότατα να προσελκύσουμε περισσότερους συμμετέχοντες. 		Μετά τη δράση, θα πρέπει να μας στείλεις φωτογραφίες, οι οποίες θα  αναρτηθούν στη σελίδα μας στο Facebook, και τα συμπληρωμένα δελτία  καταγραφής απορριμμάτων, με το πλήθος και τα είδη των απορριμμάτων που  συγκεντρώθηκαν. Αυτά θα μας βοηθήσουν στην επιστημονική μας έρευνα για  την αντιμετώπιση του προβλήματος.
*Ανυπομονούμε να λάβουμε τη συμμετοχή σου! Ας κάνουμε μαζί τις αγαπημένες μας ακτές πιο όμορφες από ποτέ!*
 Με εκτίμηση,
Η ομάδα της HELMEPA
204700_10151397290639027_1194703976_o.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

ekthesi2.jpg


Με  επιτυχία ολοκληρώθηκαν οι ενημερωτικές δράσεις της HELMEPA στη Χαλκίδα, η  οποία αποτέλεσε το δωδέκατο και τελευταίο σταθμό ενός  προγράμματος-Εκστρατεία που η Ένωση υλοποίησε με την υποστήριξη του  Βρετανικού κοινωφελούς ιδρύματος Lloyd's Register Foundation* (the  Foundation) σε 12 πόλεις της Ελλάδας στην τελευταία τριετία.

Έκθεση  για το Θαλάσσιο Περιβάλλον, τη Ναυτιλία και τις Επιστήμες του  προγράμματος φιλοξενήθηκε για 8 ημέρες στο κτιριακό συγκρότημα του Δήμου  Χαλκιδέων στην παραλία «Αστέρια». Περισσότεροι από 750 μαθητές και 77  εκπαιδευτικοί από Δημοτικά Σχολεία της Χαλκίδας, του Αγ. Νικολάου, της  Αρτάκης, της Νέας Λάμψακου, των Ροβιών και των Φύλλων Εύβοιας  μεταφέρθηκαν με δαπάνες του προγράμματος.  
Ακόμη,  στο πλαίσιο του εορτασμού της Ευρωπαϊκής Ημέρας Καθαρισμού, την  Παρασκευή 9 Μαΐου, μαθητές και εκπαιδευτικοί του 2ου Δημοτικού Σχολείου  Αρτάκης καθάρισαν εθελοντικά την παραλία «Αστέρια», κατέγραψαν τα  απορρίμματα σε ειδικά δελτία και είχαν την ευκαιρία να διαπιστώσουν πως  το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό προέρχονταν από δραστηριότητες αναψυχής των  επισκεπτών της παραλίας.
Όπως σε  κάθε πόλη-σταθμό της Εκστρατείας, πραγματοποιήθηκε και στην περιοχή της  Χαλκίδας έρευνα για το επίπεδο περιβαλλοντικής ευαισθητοποίησης των  μαθητών που επισκέφτηκαν την έκθεση. Τα συμπεράσματα της έρευνας και  στις 12 πόλεις που το πρόγραμμα επισκέφθηκε μαζί με και άλλα  αποτελέσματα θα δημοσιεύσει η HELMEPA στις αρχές του προσεχούς Ιουλίου.
Η  HELMEPA ευχαριστεί το Δήμο Χαλκιδέων για τη φιλοξενία της Έκθεσης και  την Υπεύθυνη Σχολικών Δραστηριοτήτων της Δ/νσης Πρωτοβάθμιας Εκπαίδευσης  Εύβοιας κα Θ. Καλαμπαλίκη για τον προγραμματισμό των επισκέψεων στην  Έκθεση και την υποστήριξή της στη διοργάνωση της Ημερίδας για την  Περιβαλλοντική Εκπαίδευση. Τέλος, ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στους  εκπαιδευτικούς, τους μαθητές και τους γονείς τους για τη θερμή τους  ανταπόκριση στην πρόσκληση να πάρουν μέρος σε μια γενική προσπάθεια για  ένα καλύτερο περιβάλλον.

----------


## panthiras1

Η φάλαινα που δημιουργεί με τον φυσητήρα της εντυπωσιακά ουράνια τόξα

Πριν από λίγες μέρες, στην παραλία του Newport στην California, ένα drone κατέγραψε σε βίντεο το εντυπωσιακό θέαμα μιας φάλαινας-καμπούρας (humpback whale στα αγγλικά) να ψεκάζει ένα ουράνιο τόξο μέσα από τον φυσητήρα της. Το βίντεο τραβήχτηκε από τον Mark Girardeau, έναν φωτογράφο και φυσιοδίφη της άγριας ζωής με έδρα το Orange County, ενώ ο φίλος του Royce Hutain οδηγούσε το σκάφος. «Δεν είναι τόσο σπάνιο θέαμα, αλλά ο τρόπος με τον οποίο φαίνεται να βγαίνει το ουράνιο τόξο από τον φυσητήρα του και η λήψη του βίντεο, το κάνουν ξεχωριστό», λέει ο Hutain στην αμερικάνικη Huffington Post. «Επίσης, είναι προφανές πως πρόκειται για μια μαγική φάλαινα με ειδικές δυνάμεις»….

                                                                                                                Χανιώτικα Νέα (22/07/15)

Πιο πολλά: http://www.haniotika-nea.gr/i-falena...#ixzz3h0mO02d5

----------


## SteliosK

Korinthia.jpg

*Συνεχίζεται στην Kορινθία η Εκστρατεία HELMEPA - Lloyd's Register Foundation*

----------


## Nautilia News

Lets-Cleanup-Europe-2016_gr.jpg
*Πάρτε κι εσείς μέρος στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ημέρα Καθαρισμού*

----------


## Nautilia News

*«Αυτό το καλοκαίρι, ας αφήσουμε στην άμμο μόνο το ίχνος μας»*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Συνάντηση της INTERMEPA στην Αθήνα την Παγκόσμια Ημέρα Περιβάλλοντος – 5 Ιουνίου  2016*

----------


## panthiras1

Αν και δεν έχει σχέση με θάλασσα, το δημοσιεύω, γιατί έχει σχέση με λίμνη...

*Αγρίνιο – Θέρμο: Πήρε περιβαλλοντικούς όρους η βόρεια περιμετρική της Τριχωνίδας*http://www.agrinioculture.gr/2016/07...KXgBs.facebook

----------


## Nautilia News

*Ξεκίνησε o Μήνας Δράσης για το Θαλάσσιο Περιβάλλον!*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/xeki...io-perivallon/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Tο Lloyd’s List βραβεύει την «Παιδική HELMEPA»*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/lloy...ediki-helmepa/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Παιδιά απ’ όλη την Ελλάδα συνεδριάζουν για το περιβάλλον*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/pedi...ia-perivallon/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Στο Αίγιο η Εκστρατεία HELMEPA-Lloyd’s Register Foundation*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/sto-...er-foundation/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Πλοία “ραδιενεργές βόμβες” στο βυθό της Μεσογείου. Εφιαλτική πραγματικότητα ή σενάριο επιστημονικής φαντασίας;*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/plia...kis-fantasias/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Ξεκίνησε η περιβαλλοντική εκστρατεία της HELMEPA στο Αίγιο υπό την αιγίδα του Δήμου*

 Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/xeki...ida-tou-dimou/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Ξεκίνησε η εκστρατεία HELMEPA-Lloyd’s Register Foundation στη Σπάρτη
*
Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/ksekini...dation-sparti/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Έναρξη εκστρατείας καθαρίστε τη Μεσόγειο 2017*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/enarksi...mesogeio-2017/

----------


## Nautilia News

*Πειραιάς: Την Κυριακή ο εθελοντικός καθαρισμός στην παραλία της Φρεαττύδας*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/peiraia...ias-freatidas/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Μνημόνιο Συνεργασίας HELMEPA και Dubai Council for Marine and Maritime Industries*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/mnimoni...-dubai-marine/ .

----------


## tolaras

http://www.lesvosnews.net/articles/n...lassa-kindynos

----------

